# WAlk to Disney Challenge... feel free to join



## njcarita

wasn't there a "walk to Disney Thread".........or am I losing my mind......... I could have sworn I replied to it.......but can't find it............HELP


update:
We'll since the other thread disappeared .... feel free to join in  here.......


Reached Goal


----------



## pjlla

There was one but I think it died.  I know that I was keeping up with it for a while early in 2008, but I fell away from it.  I started keeping track of minutes instead of miles.  But I definitely LOVED the idea of it!  Maybe you could start a new one for this year!!  

In fact... maybe I will buy/print myself an east coast map and put it on the wall in my room and start tracking my mileage on it... kind of like an AAA tripticket!!  It would be a fun visual! 

I'll keep my eyes open in case you decide to go ahead and start a new thread!.........P


----------



## TAKitty

Someone did start one. I replied and even became a friend of the person on facebook. I may check there to see what happened to it.


----------



## TAKitty

I don't see her on my facebook page either. Anyway, my plan is to walk to Disney and I have to double check, but I think it is 1187 miles. I am going to start today.


----------



## cewait

Maybe she decided to fly?

Sorry, I was monitoring the thread just to see how you folks were doing..... It's a great idea.


----------



## talytam

I was thinking the same thing as it was on the boards earlier this week and then yesterday it was gone

I think she is on facebook as vacation disney- I found her last night and it looked like the same idea

thanks
Tamara


----------



## njcarita

talytam said:


> I was thinking the same thing as it was on the boards earlier this week and then yesterday it was gone
> 
> I think she is on facebook as vacation disney- I found her last night and it looked like the same idea
> 
> thanks
> Tamara



ok.. so I'm not nuts............ but where did the post go...... its like it never existed( twilight zone theme playing in Background)............. I already walked 1 out 1102 miles to disney..... so if the original post is gone..... I's love to get this challenge going .............


----------



## Southerngirl71

You are not nuts.  I replied to it also.  I just came on to post my 2.5 miles and to say I have 653.5 to go.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

The OP of the original Walking to Disney thread put a lot of personal information in her posts, and she was a travel agent so it's quite possible they poofed the thread because that can be considered selling something/conflict of interest. 

I suggest we just make this be the thread.

I am 659 miles from my door to the Caribbean Beach Resort (Aruba Village )

Today I walked 3 miles. 

1/1: 659-3=656 

January Total: 3 miles
Total: 3 miles; 0.4% complete


----------



## njcarita

Where'sPiglet? said:


> The OP of the original Walking to Disney thread put a lot of personal information in her posts, and she was a travel agent so it's quite possible they poofed the thread because that can be considered selling something/conflict of interest.
> 
> I suggest we just make this be the thread.
> 
> I am 659 miles from my door to the Caribbean Beach Resort (Aruba Village )
> 
> Today I walked 3 miles.
> 
> 1/1: 659-3=656
> 
> January Total: 3 miles
> Total: 3 miles; 0.4% complete



okay I'll edit the title ... to make this the official thread.... and I can keep a running total if u all want..........


----------



## tink's girls

Tomorrow morning I go to my first session at the gym and am going to do the couch to the 5K program where in 12 weeks you work up to running a 5K.  I live 494.41 miles away from CSR and I am going walk/run there!


----------



## tink_lover

I'm so glad I wasn't hallucinating!  I replied and remember the thread was pretty long   Anyway, I'm 1458 miles and today biked 10 miles towards WDW!!!!!  Count me in and as my dh says, it's more like a triathalon for me in that I will count walking, biking, swimming, elliptical... hope that's okay, but I'm at a point where knees are an issue for walking/running only.


----------



## tmfranlk

I'm in as well.

2/1025 to get me started for the year!


----------



## bellem04

I want to join.  I have 770.99, heck make it 771 miles to get to Disney.
I walked 3.83 miles today. 767.17 more to go.


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm 1237 miles from the main gate. I'm in for the challenge. I did 2 miles yesterday.

So, 2/1237


----------



## njcarita

welcome everyone......
I've updated everyone..... let me know if I made any mistakes ..........

tink_lover..... love the whole triathalon concept...


----------



## Ohana 4

We are going on the Disney Alaskan cruise in 2011.  I have to walk from San Antonio to Vancouver in 535 days...That's 2625 miles, almost 5 miles a day.  I hope I can do it.


----------



## Hockeychic

Wow nice to see this come up again.  I did this a few years back.  Although I never met my goal I will try again.

I am 1345 miles away from my home away from home.  Pop Century.

Kim


----------



## Southerngirl71

tink_lover said:


> I'm so glad I wasn't hallucinating!  I replied and remember the thread was pretty long   Anyway, I'm 1458 miles and today biked 10 miles towards WDW!!!!!  Count me in and as my dh says, it's more like a triathalon for me in that I will count walking, biking, swimming, elliptical... hope that's okay, but I'm at a point where knees are an issue for walking/running only.



I am with you with this one.  I was planning on counting biking as well.  I know what you mean about the knees. I had surgery for a torn meniscus last year and sometimes it does still act up.


----------



## illuminationsfanatic

What a great thread! I would love to join in. I'm 1223 miles away from the Wilderness Lodge. I walked 3.64 miles yesterday so 1219.36 left to go.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Are you wearing step counters and counting all walking done during the day, or just walking that you do on top of regular errands and walking around the house?


----------



## TAKitty

Count me in. I am walking from my house to the Magic Kingdom. 0/1185 miles


----------



## cclovesdis

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Are you wearing step counters and counting all walking done during the day, or just walking that you do on top of regular errands and walking around the house?



I'm counting what I do throughout the day and on the treadmill. Off to put my pedometer on right now.


----------



## TAKitty

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Are you wearing step counters and counting all walking done during the day, or just walking that you do on top of regular errands and walking around the house?



I have to get a counter. Right now I am using the treadmill.


----------



## njcarita

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Are you wearing step counters and counting all walking done during the day, or just walking that you do on top of regular errands and walking around the house?



I'm just going to use the miles I walk on the treadmill or when I go outside for walks..........I've actually have given up on pedomoters...... I haven't been able  to find one that lasts and that doesn't give me steps when I"m sitting down...............


----------



## talytam

count me in on this (again) - I'm 2000km's to WDW from my house 
maybe if I walk there then I will treat my self to a visit

I'll be counting treadmill and walking outside

Tamara


----------



## kimara

i want to walk/bike to disneyland!
it is 542 miles!
i better get started!


----------



## jimmduck

How does it work?  I am a loooong ways from the World but determined to get the half marathon done (finally) in 2011.

Linda


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I am 659 miles from my door to the Caribbean Beach Resort (Aruba Village )

Today I walked 3 miles. 

1/1: 659-3=656 
1/2: 656-3=653

January Total: 6 miles
Total: 6 miles; 0.9% complete 



jimmduck said:


> How does it work?  I am a loooong ways from the World but determined to get the half marathon done (finally) in 2011.
> 
> Linda



Go to google maps or mapquest or something and use the "get directions" feature. Start with your house and end with someplace in WDW. It will give you the number of miles from your house to your selected location in WDW. 

Then, just walk/bike/swim that number of miles. It helps if you divide the total miles by 365 to see how many miles/per day you need in order to pace yourself.


----------



## donac

I'm in for this challenge.  

I have 2/1095 to Fort Wilderness as of today.  

I have been wearing my pedometer for a while now.  I will be counting what I do during the day.  I have been averaging 4000 while I have been on vacation.  Will be trying for 10,000 starting next week.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I'm in for this, too!  I don't know if I'll get there or not before our trip--664 miles in 5 months--but I'm going to try!!  It's about 4.4 miles a day!


----------



## illuminationsfanatic

I walked 2.9 miles on the treadmill today. That puts me at 6.54/1223.


----------



## tink's girls

I walked/ran 1.3 miles today. That leaves me with 493.01 miles.  I better pick up the pace if I'm ever going to get there!!


----------



## njcarita

we'll another 2 miles yesterday... so i'm @ 5.3/1102 miles


----------



## njcarita

all updated up to this post..........LMK if I missed anyone...........


----------



## cclovesdis

Between yesterday and this morning, I did 1.94 bringing me to 3.94/1237.

Thanks!


----------



## jimmduck

I am 2011.66 miles from my house to the Magic Kingdom in Disney World.

Now that is a challenge, and it would take me at least a year to do it.

But you know, maybe I will try to see if I can get it finished by the time I leave for the Disney marathon next year - January 6, 2011.

It averages about five miles a day, but if I counted every step...

Great idea though.


Linda


----------



## Jordans_Mommie

I would like to join.  I had also joined on the other thread.  There are 1154 miles from my front door to Hollywood Studios.  I started tracking Jan 1.  I am only tracking the mileage from my workouts using my pedometer watch.  

So far I am at 3.6/1154.


----------



## bellem04

Walked 4 miles yesterday.

So, 7.83/771 miles 
I might make it have way before we go in May.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I had plans to go on a long walk today. But I feel like trash so I don't see it happening today.


----------



## tink_lover

I did 2 miles on elliptical yesterday.  I did create an excel spreadsheet to keep track of miles.  Total now is 12/1458.


----------



## illuminationsfanatic

So far 9.34/ 1223 miles.


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

I had replied to the other thread as well and can no longer find it.  Anyway, count me in for this year's walking challenge. Thanks njcarita for hosting this one.

I wore my pedometer to work today, 2.75 hours "coordinating" birthday parties at the bowling alley. My pedometer says I walked 2.635 miles confused3), right on target to meet my 1000 miles goal.


----------



## Eden

Can I join too?

I walked 2 miles of 1000 miles to Disney World.

Eden


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I am 659 miles from my door to the Caribbean Beach Resort (Aruba Village )

Today I walked 3 miles. 

1/1: 659-3=656 
1/2: 656-3=653
1/3: 653-1=652

January Total: 7 miles
Total: 7 miles; 1.0% complete 

I only did 1 mile today, but I'm sick so rest is important!


----------



## njcarita

welcome to all the new walkers............
I think this is going to be a fun challenge


I walked another 2 miles tonight so I'm @  6.3/1102


----------



## njcarita

all update to this post..............
hope everyone has a great night


----------



## tink_lover

njcarita - I forgot to thank you for updating the first page!! 

Just got back from biking 8 miles.

20 down
1438 to go


----------



## mommyintn

Alright I'm in and I'm starting tomorrow!  We are staying at Windsor Hills but I like the idea of finishing my walk at the start of Main Street in Magic Kingdom.  So I'm at 541 miles and we leave at the end of May.  May not make it all the way BUT this will help keep me motivated to get in shape before the trip and keep walking!!!  Great idea!

0/547 miles


----------



## bellem04

I walked 4.51 miles today.

Total 12.34/771 miles


----------



## jimmduck

Well got a 1.6 miles in yesterday - so now just 2010.06 to go - lol.

I want to try this.  I have dreamed the Donald for more than four years - it will elude me this year due to the pace requirements and the fact that I am just not ready yet.

But, God willing, 2011 will be the year and it would be cool to "walk" there.

This is a fun challenge.  I will have to use every step I take, due to the distance, but I am going to wear the pedometer and count.

Linda


----------



## Sabrina_Mouse

Hi Everyone,

I'm Sabrina and I think this challenge will help me jump start my goal.

I live 937 miles from Disney World.

So right now I'm at 0/937.

I look forward to getting to know you all!!


----------



## KATHINOWA

1149 miles for me.

I'm driving down on 7/17.  I hope I walk there first!


----------



## Ronda93

What a cool idea.  I'm in.  1,251 miles to AKL.  Five miles done.

Ronda
5/1251


----------



## mommyintn

Ok no laughing I'm starting out small since I fell off the walking wagon during the summer.  I was doing 3-4 miles a day, but today my goal way 1 mile and I did that.  I did also do a 15 minute balance ball routine but that doesn't get me any closer if I'm walking to Disney!!  This week I'm going to do 1-2 miles a day depending but in the next few weeks I should be back up to 3 miles a day. 

So I'm at 1/547


----------



## Jordans_Mommie

I could've sworn I posted my miles from yesterday, but I don't see it today.  I got in 2.4 miles yesterday bringing me to a total of 6/1154.


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

I still have this image saved from the last time I participated in the walking challenge. 

Feel free to add it to your sig.


----------



## TAKitty

You guys are awesome! I'm 3/1185


----------



## donac

After a busy day today I am at 6.5/1095


----------



## dizluvah

This will totally help motivate me - I love the idea someone posted about getting the map and plotting their progress!  I just started my workout/weightloss journey Dec 31 and I was only counting minutes walking on the treadmill, not distance - so for the 30 minutes I walked on each of the last 4 days - I will conservatively estimate 1/2 mile each day so....

2 /1386 

Great thread!  Thanks


----------



## njcarita

well another 2.1 miles today...so I'm @  9.4/1102 miles......


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

Charting progress on a map is cool. It's fun to "wave" at the other challengers as you pass by their hometowns.

Thought I would get to the gym, but took the opportunity to go to cousin's basketball game. I need to dig out the Walk Away the Pounds DVD and move it.

I only walked during work today.  +1.565 going to the mailroom 1/2 a dozen times, 4.2 in two days.


----------



## Jordans_Mommie

I have 2.9 for today.  As of 1/4/10 I am at 8.9/1154.


----------



## bellem04

another 2.8 miles.

15.14/771


----------



## jimmduck

1.48 miles yesterday 

I am going to try this because it is cool - even though I will need to count every step.

Linda


----------



## tigger813

Joining in! Heading to Disney in just under 11 months! I usually do 6-8 miles a day and maybe this will really get me focused. I had thought about this for my last trip but never did anything about it!

I'll figure out my distance (or ask my DH later)!


----------



## madmom1030

I joined the other thread before it went poof.  So, please add me in.  I am 1030 miles from the Magic Kingdom.  DDs go back to school today so I am off to the gym way to cold to walk outside here.

Erin


----------



## mommyintn

2 miles this morning!!  Hoping to up that mileage over the next few weeks. 

3/547


----------



## Ohana 4

3 miles yesterday.  hoping to do 4 today on the treadmill while watching food network


----------



## tigger813

tigger813 said:


> Joining in! Heading to Disney in just under 11 months! I usually do 6-8 miles a day and maybe this will really get me focused. I had thought about this for my last trip but never did anything about it!
> 
> I'll figure out my distance (or ask my DH later)!



I'm 1303 driving miles to WDW!

Did 4 two days ago and have done 4 so far today. Hope to get more in later. May do the elliptical watching BL tonight!

8/1303  Got a long ways to go!


----------



## njcarita

jimmduck said:


> 1.48 miles yesterday
> 
> I am going to try this because it is cool - even though I will need to count every step.
> 
> Linda




hey Jimmduck is your total 1.6+1.48=  3.08????  lmk so I can update


----------



## tigger813

Just did 2 more miles!   10/1303

This is going to be fun and a challenge!


----------



## njcarita

welcome all the new walkers.......

Update to this post... LMK if I missed anyone.........


----------



## tigger813

njcarita said:


> welcome all the new walkers.......
> 
> Update to this post... LMK if I missed anyone.........



You must've been updating while I was posting. LOL!

I 'm up to 10/1303! Hoping to add 6-8 more miles tomorrow!


----------



## njcarita

tigger813 said:


> You must've been updating while I was posting. LOL!
> 
> I 'm up to 10/1303! Hoping to add 6-8 more miles tomorrow!




just updated u..........now i think I'm all caught up............ off to watch biggest loser while exercizing.........


----------



## Ohana 4

4 miles this evening.


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

I wore a pedometer all day. I know I didn't walk much throughout the day, spent a lot of time at my desk. Went to the gym tonight, spent an hour on the treadmill that registered about 2.8 miles - yet the pedometer recorded only 2.39. For consistency, I'm going with the 2.39 for today. 6.59 miles total.


----------



## bellem04

2.04 miles

total 17.18/771 miles


----------



## tink_lover

took yesterday off - 4 miles today

24/1458

Someone posted about finding a map that charts your progress - can you post a link?


----------



## Jordans_Mommie

2.3 miles today.  Total 10.2/1154 as of 1/5/10.


----------



## auntlynne

_My favorite part of Disney - Disney Cruise Line (DCL)_

Exactly one year from today, I board the DCL Wonder for its 15-night Westbound Repositioning Cruise to Los Angeles via the Panama Canal.

*Are you determining miles by using the same route you would drive or are you doing a straight line on a map?
*
Straight line from my house to the Port Canaveral Cruise Terminal is 554 miles. (1.78 miles/day - based on 6 days/week)

Driving route I usually take is 677 miles. (2.17 miles/day - based on 6 days/week)


----------



## dizluvah

1 mile today
3/1386


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OK, Ok I'm in but I probably won't get much accomplished until it gets warmer. 

1237 miles from here to WDW, according to Google Maps.


----------



## tink_lover

auntlynne said:


> _My favorite part of Disney - Disney Cruise Line (DCL)_
> 
> Exactly one year from today, I board the DCL Wonder for its 15-night Westbound Repositioning Cruise to Los Angeles via the Panama Canal.
> 
> *Are you determining miles by using the same route you would drive or are you doing a straight line on a map?*
> Straight line from my house to the Port Canaveral Cruise Terminal is 554 miles. (1.78 miles/day - based on 6 days/week)
> 
> Driving route I usually take is 677 miles. (2.17 miles/day - based on 6 days/week)




I used Mapquest which uses a driving map.  I'm also counting walking, biking, swimming towards my miles.  I broke my foot a year ago and re-injured it last fall, so it's iffy on treadmill right now.


----------



## jimmduck

njcarita said:


> hey Jimmduck is your total 1.6+1.48=  3.08????  lmk so I can update



Yes, and yesterday was 1.28 - to make a total of 4.36

I am headed to Disney in the very early morning.

Although I will keep count of the miles (and hopefully will burn up some there with the races and the walking) I will not be posting again til January 13th .

Keeping walking guys.

Linda


----------



## tink_lover

jimmduck said:


> Yes, and yesterday was 1.28 - to make a total of 4.36
> 
> I am headed to Disney in the very early morning.
> 
> Although I will keep count of the miles (and hopefully will burn up some there with the races and the walking) I will not be posting again til January 13th .
> 
> Keeping walking guys.
> 
> Linda



Have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## disney_mommy

Okay, I would love to join.  I am 769 miles from WDW.  I will start fresh today, so it's 0/769.


----------



## tigger813

Ok, did a 2 mile walk this morning. This afternoon, so far, I've done the BL Last Chance Workout DVD. It's about a 35 minute workout, upper and lower body. 

How many miles do you think that can be considered? I worked up more of a sweat than the 2 mile workout, that's for sure! Planning on doing 2-3 more miles tonight! booked our room at SSR today, though hoping to switch to BWV, BCV or BLT. 

I got lots of workout things for Christmas so I'm trying to try them out in the next 2 weeks and then set up a schedule for myself.


----------



## auntlynne

One down.  First day consciously exercising in probably 8 months or so.

Lynne


----------



## tink_lover

auntlynne said:


> One down.  First day consciously exercising in probably 8 months or so.
> 
> Lynne



Good for you!


----------



## donac

I did 15000 steps today.  Busy day.  I got to make an extra trip to the office to take a student who was using her cell phone in the hall outside my classroom.

So I am at 19.5/1095


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

I won't make it to the gym today. Took a little walk at lunch and another at the end of the day though. New total 9.18.


----------



## tigger813

16/1303

I figured out I need to average about 4 miles a day to complete my journey to WDW! Figuring that I usually do 6-8 miles a day I should definitely make it!

DH booked our 2 BR at SSR today though we hope to stay at BWV or BCV or BLT.

Hope everyone has a good night! Happy walking!


----------



## bellem04

not so good today 1.47 miles.

total 18.65/771 miles


----------



## njcarita

another mile so I'm @ 10.4/1102


----------



## tmfranlk

Well, apparently I need a new battery for my pedometer since it's a blank screen. However, I did add a couple of more over the last few days so.

4.5/1025 miles


----------



## mommyintn

mommyintn said:


> 2 miles this morning!!  Hoping to up that mileage over the next few weeks.
> 
> 3/547



2 more miles this morning, I need to get a pedometer or I'll never make it just walking on the treadmill. 

5/547


----------



## TAKitty

I'm at 8/1185    I have been feeling a little sick, so it has been hard to walk.


----------



## tmfranlk

Racked up another mile (gee, we're moving now  ) just in my driveway this morning as I shovelled snow.

5.5/1025 miles


----------



## donac

Another 10000 steps today so I am at 24.5/1095


----------



## tigger813

6 miles today so I'm up to 16/1303


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

Not feelin well, so I will not be going to the gym. Hope it doesn't last long, whatever it is.

New total is 11.474.


----------



## bellem04

2 more miles.

total 20.65/771 miles


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I am 659 miles from my door to the Caribbean Beach Resort (Aruba Village )

1/1: 659-3=656 
1/2: 656-3=653
1/3: 653-1=652
1/4: 652-1=651
1/5: 651-1=650
1/6: 650-1=649
1/7: 649-1=648

January Total: 11 miles
Total: 11 miles; 1.7% complete 

I have been sick with respiratory crud ALL WEEK.  It is cramping my style!


----------



## TAKitty

11/1185

I am proud of myself. I thought I would drop a pound or two. Oh well..


----------



## tigger813

Only doing 4 miles today! 20/1303!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

What are you all using for a transfer to miles from steps? Is it about 2000 steps/mile or 2500? I think I'm going to start counting my steps and using that. So far, I've only been counting walking I do separate from just walking around.


----------



## auntlynne

Where's Piglet:  My pedometer said to walk a mile to determine what your stride is.


----------



## njcarita

Ohana 4 said:


> 4 miles this evening.



so are you @ 7 miles total???? LMk to update


----------



## AmberInWonderland

I'd like to hop in this challenge - I'm finally getting over this stupid cold and can start walking my way to disney!  Its 1830 miles from my house to the Polynesian (my family's favorite resort), so I better get going!


----------



## njcarita

we'll all updated.........let me know if i left anyone out.......

I haven't exercised the last 2 days .......feel absolutely lousy....... never fails every time I start to exercise and eat right I get sick.... I think I throw my body into shock


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

They kicked me out of the gym tonight. I forgot that Planet Fitness closed at 9PM on Friday and I got there late because I had to wait for DD to return from the supermarket with my membership card. Anyway, got a good 20 minute walk in while I was there. Total for today was not near my goal. 

Total 12.74


----------



## tink_lover

njcarita said:


> we'll all updated.........let me know if i left anyone out.......
> 
> I haven't exercised the last 2 days .......feel absolutely lousy....... never fails every time I start to exercise and eat right I get sick.... I think I throw my body into shock



same here!  I plan on going tomorrow though.  I just haven't felt like going out any more than necessary in this freezing cold weather - even to get to the gym.


----------



## dizluvah

8/1386 I'm still in my hometown...


----------



## donac

I am at 29.5/1095


----------



## tink_lover

36/1458


----------



## njcarita

I'm at  11.6/1102 miles................


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

I don't know if I walked any more today that I did yesterday during my shift at work. Yesterday my pedometer only registered .27, today it was 2.937. I'm sure the pedometer wasn't set on my waistband in the most ideal way and why it registered such low mileage. since I have no other gauge I will have to accept what it reads.

Total to date: 15.948


----------



## Ohana 4

I've been away for a few days.  So far I'm at a total of 21/2625.


----------



## donac

I am at 37.25/1095  

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Spike

If it's not to late I would like to join in. It would be cheating for me to walk to Disneyland since I live 4 blocks away from there so it is 2491 to Disney World.


----------



## tigger813

24/1303 did 4 more today! I will get in 6-8 miles tomorrow!


----------



## breammom

If it is not too late, I would like to participate.

I am 751 miles to Disney

0/751


----------



## 2littlestitches

If it's okay, I'd like to try this too!  1014 miles to the Magic Kingdom.  Thanks so much!


----------



## bellem04

only 3 miles.  feeling yucky.

total 23.65/771 miles


----------



## disney_mommy

8/769


----------



## TAKitty

19/1185

I can't imagine making it the full way...just keep walking...just keep walking


----------



## donac

I am at 42.25/1095


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

2 questions

one is it ok to wear my pedometer on my shoe? It didn't move clipped to my waist.  (I figured I'd ask here since we are walking) Think it's accurate on my shoe?

and 2, if you do wear a pedometer all day do you count your steps towards your milage to WDW or only when you are using the treadmill or doing walking for exercise?


----------



## breammom

1/751

I am off the couch and motivated.

This is the year


----------



## tigger813

only 3 miles today, 27/1303.

Haven't felt well all day so only got in my workouts this morning before I started feeling lousy. Spent the day on the couch and now DD2 isn't feeling well! Got sick earlier tonight after napping on my bed.  Fortunately I was ahead on my miles so I'll be ok. Hoping to get back into it tomorrow if I'm feeling better!


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

BernardandMissBianca said:


> 2 questions
> 
> one is it ok to wear my pedometer on my shoe? It didn't move clipped to my waist.  (I figured I'd ask here since we are walking) Think it's accurate on my shoe?  wish I knew for sure. I'm having a hard time getting accurate readings too. The waistband on my dress pants tends to fold over and doesn't track my progress. Frustrating.  Googled, and found this: The most accurate location for a pedometer is on your hip at the side of your body or on your leg just above the knee. and Experiment with placement to find the best spot for your body.
> 
> and 2, if you do wear a pedometer all day do you count your steps towards your milage to WDW or only when you are using the treadmill or doing walking for exercise?
> I wear mine all day and count all the steps/miles. The only time I didn't wear it was this weekend while I was at home. I should have worn it to Target and the grocery store, but sort of forgot about it.



I added 2.13 today. It should be more, but like B&MB, I'm having trouble getting an accurate number from the pedometer depending on what I'm wearing.

Total: 18.078

Thanks njcarita for updating!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Well if the shoe works I did 3797 steps since about 5 this afternoon, just around the house. That seems high even though I did spot clean 3 rooms so I was back and forth putting things away. Man I never did realize how many times I loop around the downstairs in a day. LOL
It says it tallied 2.15 miles. 

I don't know. My friend got the pedometer for me so I need to ask her how to calibrate it.


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Well if the shoe works I did 3797 steps since about 5 this afternoon, just around the house. That seems high even though I did spot clean 3 rooms so I was back and forth putting things away. Man I never did realize how many times I loop around the downstairs in a day. LOL
> It says it tallied 2.15 miles.
> 
> I don't know. My friend got the pedometer for me so I need to ask her how to calibrate it.



from the livestrong website: Don't hook the pedometer to the front or back of your pants, on your shoe or inside your pants pocket. You won't get an accurate reading if you place the pedometer in any of these spots.


----------



## bellem04

2.42 miles.

total 26.07/771 miles


----------



## tigger813

3.0 miles more    30/1303

I don't wear a pedometer so I'm only counting my workouts that i do. 

I plan on doing 5 more miles later today to make up for yesterday! I'll post after i do them!


----------



## mommyintn

2 miles today and 2 miles yesterday so I'm at  12/547  whoohoo!


----------



## illuminationsfanatic

I'm currently at 17.29/1223.


----------



## tigger813

35/1303  Got in my other 5 miles before supper!

Time for water!


----------



## cclovesdis

Well, I didn't write down everyday's miles, but I know I've logged at least 10 since I last posted, bringing me to 13.94/1237. Thanks,

CC


----------



## DisneyMomma09

Wow! What a cool idea! I am in! It is 1107 miles from my house to Old Key West. This should motivate me to do some extra walking during the day! Good luck to everyone on their walks/runs to DIsney!


----------



## donac

I am up to 47.25/1095


----------



## bellem04

1.7 miles

total 27.77/771 miles 

I think I left the state. lol


----------



## Ohana 4

Just finished 6 miles.  Now total is 27/2625.  I haven't left the city yet...

Almost hardly worth the walk.  The treadmill shows I only burned 386 calories.  Not much.


----------



## Robbiesmommy21

This is so cool! My goal is to lose 50 lbs before our Disney trip in August so this is a great way for me to exercise with a goal. I have 997 miles to walk/run. Dh pluged in the treadmill last night so I better get started.


----------



## breammom

1/12  2.5/751
1/13  4/751

Slow start, but moving


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

I didn't get to the gym yesterday or today.  Hope to get there tomorrow for a few extra miles.

Total: 21.121/1000


----------



## tigger813

5 more miles today 40/1303!


----------



## bellem04

1.28 miles.

total 29.05/771 miles


----------



## njcarita

1.0 miles yesterday...........  12.6/1102 miles


----------



## Spike

1-11: -2, 2789 remaining
1-12: -4, 2785 remaining

All done while at work.


----------



## minniebeth

I posted on that thread and started keeping track but didn't update on it. Found this one, so can I join in? This is really motivating me! I'm approx. 1,000miles from WDW. I've done 15 miles so far. It's a start! I am trying to do a ticker but I can't seem to be able to copy/paste it. I'll keep trying.
Good luck everyone! Keep with it!


----------



## tigger813

6.5 today!    46.5/1303 miles! I'm well on my way!  We got our confirmation from DVC for our trip today!


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

Logged some miles today. 2.49 walking around work today, and another 3.78 on the bike at the gym because all of the treadmills were in use.

Total: 27.395/1000


----------



## bellem04

2 more miles.

total 31.05/771 miles


----------



## HannaBelle

Hey Guys!

I LOVE the concept of this challenge.  I am totally in if there is room for another walker!  Do we have a time limit to arrive?  I am definitely going to look for a pedometer.

From my home in Frisco, Texas to Bay Lake Tower (my soon to be vacation home) is 1,111 miles.

According to google maps, it will take me 363 hours to walk there.  If I do my 3 mile workout DVD, it will only take me 278 hours.  

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## jimmduck

okay, back from Disney.  5k completed - best ever.  Starting the half, but pulled out quickly - freezing rain was making it so slippery, I was afraid of falling.  I knew I could not complete it at this point anyway.

Registering for the half again next year - this time I will do it!

Mileage at Disney was - 32.91 in total, now I am up to 37.27.

Still have 1974.39 to go though...

Linda


----------



## MickeyMagic

Love this idea!  I would like to join, if that's still possible.  I have 1575 miles to go (based on driving miles using MapQuest).  I'll head out on my trek starting today (1/15/2010).  Might be a while before I get there. 

0/1575


----------



## KATHINOWA

7.5/1149

slow and steady may not win the race but at least i'll finish it!


----------



## disney_mommy

10.3/769


----------



## minniebeth

minniebeth said:


> I posted on that thread and started keeping track but didn't update on it. Found this one, so can I join in? This is really motivating me! I'm approx. 1,000miles from WDW. I've done 15 miles so far. It's a start! I am trying to do a ticker but I can't seem to be able to copy/paste it. I'll keep trying.
> Good luck everyone! Keep with it!



Did another 5 miles today, so now I'm at: 20/1000. Am I there yet?


----------



## TAKitty

29/1185


----------



## tigger813

5 more today...51.5/1303


----------



## HannaBelle

Oaky...day 1...

1/1111

I definately need a pedometer!


----------



## bellem04

2.6 miles

total 33.60/771 miles


----------



## tmfranlk

A slow week for me and still no pedometer battery, but I added 2 miles for:

7.5/1025 miles


----------



## njcarita

all updated to this post .... LMK if I missed anyone

welcome to all the new walkers............

 Congrats to tigger813 for walking over 50 miles already

as a group we have logged over 400 miles already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks for the CONGRATS! So excited to reach 50 miles! 

I didn't get any miles in today as DH and I were cleaning the storage room ALL Day! We're watching Cool Runnings right now which will get me excited to workout and walk tomorrow! 

Have a great night ALL!


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

Keep up the good work everyone! I didn't go to the gym yesterday and tried to get there this morning, but it was packed so I might try again tomorrow. I forgot to wear my pedometer today, so I averaged out the past two days that I worked my PT job for today's mileage.

Total: 31.069


----------



## tmfranlk

Gained another mile walking the RV show today!

8.5/1025 miles


----------



## tink_lover

46/1458   slow week for me.  I'm in class 3 nights and all day on Saturday.


----------



## bellem04

3.10 more

36.70/771 miles


----------



## donac

I haven't posted in a couple of days.  

I now have 67.5/1095

Keep walking everyone.


----------



## AmberInWonderland

So I finally got back in the saddle - but not very far!  Oh well, every little bit counts!  2/1830...


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

1.48 at the gym, just 30 minutes on the treadmill and 3.547 at work (had me at the far end of the bowling center so it was a lot of walking to/from the counter). 4.977 for today.

Total: 36.046


----------



## DisneyMomma09

I haven't had a chance to update with my miles yet. 

1/13: 1.5 miles for 1.5/1107
1/15: 1.5 miles for 3/1107
1/16:1/5 miles for 4.5/1107


----------



## tigger813

7 more miles today!   58.5/1303


----------



## bellem04

4.5 miles

total: 41.2/771 miles


----------



## HannaBelle

3/1,111

I do not have a pedometer and I am just counting my WATP workouts.  I seriously need to get one or I am never going to get there!  

What kind of pedometer do you have?  Do you have to clip it to your waist band?  I would love to wear it to work, but I would not want it to show or make lumps under my clothing.


----------



## tigger813

HannaBelle said:


> 3/1,111
> 
> I do not have a pedometer and I am just counting my WATP workouts.  I seriously need to get one or I am never going to get there!
> 
> What kind of pedometer do you have?  Do you have to clip it to your waist band?  I would love to wear it to work, but I would not want it to show or make lumps under my clothing.



I can't find my pedometer and it isn't accurate anyways! I only count my WATP workouts and the elliptical and if I do a 30 minute step workout I count that as a mile. 

I did the 3 mile WATP and then shoveled our driveway! Should count that as another mile.

As of now 61.5/1303...will be adding more later! Got a few more workouts left in me today, I think!


----------



## AmberInWonderland

You all are really making some serious headway!  I need to get me a pedometer as well since I know at work I walk a quarter mile just from the parking lot to the lab I work at...need all the help I can get to get to 1830 miles!  For today, add 2 more, so 4/1830.

Good work everyone and keep swinging those hips!


----------



## breammom

1/14  5.5/751
1/15  7/751
1/16  8.5/751
1/17  10/751
1/18  11/751


----------



## tigger813

Did a total of 7 miles today!

65.5/1303


----------



## bellem04

2.17 miles today.

total: 43.37/771 miles


----------



## disney_mommy

Long walk on the treadmill Sunday.  

16.5/769


----------



## ladytink75

I would like to join... I live in the PNW and I have 3,177.02 miles to the starting line of the 2011 DPHM... wish me luck


----------



## jimmduck

another 4.3 - 41.30 to date I believe

Linda


----------



## donac

AS of today I am at 80/1095 Getting there.


----------



## tigger813

72.5/1303

Just finished 7 miles for the day again!


----------



## HannaBelle

1/15  1/1,111
1/18  3/1,111
1/19  5/1,111

Wohoo!!!  Thanks for keeping me motivated.


----------



## ladytink75

2/3,177.02


----------



## bellem04

3 more miles.

total: 46.37/771 miles


----------



## AmberInWonderland

3 more today - 7/1830 total...


----------



## tigger813

Nothing today, sick. 

Hope to get in 6-8 miles tomorrow!


----------



## Ohana 4

I'm at 52/2625 now.  I'm too lazy to come on here and post often enough.  I've been averaging about 5 miles 3-4 times a week.


----------



## redwalker

njcarita said:


> wasn't there a "walk to Disney Thread".........or am I losing my mind......... I could have sworn I replied to it.......but can't find it............HELP
> 
> 
> update:
> We'll since the other thread disappeared .... feel free to join in  here.......
> 
> njcarita                 12.6/1102 miles
> 
> Southerngirl71         2.5/653.5 miles
> 
> Where'sPiglet?       11/659 miles
> 
> tink's girls                  1.3/494.41 miles
> 
> tink_lover                  36/1458
> 
> tmfranlk                 7.5/1025 miles
> 
> bellem04                     33.60/771 miles
> 
> cclovesdis                   13.94/1237
> 
> Ohana 4    27/2625
> 
> Hockeychic  0/1345 miles
> 
> illuminationsfanatic  17.29/1223 miles
> 
> TAKitty  29/1185  miles
> 
> talytam     0/2000 kilomemters
> 
> kimara  0/542 miles
> 
> donac  47.25/1095    miles
> 
> StitchIsOurHero  0/664  miles
> 
> jimmduck  37.27/2011.66 miles
> 
> Jordans_Mommie  10.2/1154 miles
> 
> iNTeNSeBLue98  27.395/1000  miles
> 
> Eden 2/1000miles
> 
> mommyintn 5/547  miles
> 
> Sabrina_Mouse 0/937 miles
> 
> KATHINOWA  7.5/1149miles
> 
> Ronda93 5/1251 miles
> 
> mommyintn 2/547 miles
> 
> dizluvah 8/1386 miles
> 
> tigger813 51.5/1303  miles
> 
> 
> madmom1030  0/1030 miles
> 
> BernardandMissBianca  2.15/1237 miles
> 
> disney_mommy10.3/769   miles
> 
> auntlynne1/676 miles
> 
> AmberInWonderland 0/1830 miles
> 
> Spike 4/2491 miles
> 
> breammom 4/751 miles
> 
> 2littlestitches 0/1014 miles
> 
> DisneyMomma09 0/1107 miles
> 
> Robbiesmommy21  0/997  miles
> 
> minniebeth 20/1000miles
> 
> HannaBelle 1/1111miles
> 
> 
> MickeyMagic 0/1575



I would love to join in...for me 28.15/1,105. I think I may have walked more, but I will leave it at what I have logged into my tracking program.  I better hurry up, 27 days to go until I am at Disney! I think I may need new sneakers by then.


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

I haven't posted in a few days, not feeling well so far this week with a cold so I stayed away from the gym.

Total: 40.983/1000


----------



## disney_mommy

2 miles with a WATP DVD.

18.5/769


----------



## tigger813

Did 8 miles today!!!!! I'm back on track!

80.5/1303 Hoping to reach 100 by Monday!!!!


----------



## bellem04

I am out of order this week.  lol
Doctor told me no excersise for a week.  Hopefully, my back will start feeling better.  
So, this will be my last for a week.

1.40 more miles.  
total: 47.77/771 miles


----------



## disney_mommy

4 miles tonight with a WATP DVD.

22.5/769


----------



## HannaBelle

I am at 7/1,111

I have been slacking the past couple of days and staying in bed too long!  I am headed to be right now to get up in plenty of time to do the 2 mile WATP DVD.

I did 1 mile week one (which was only 2 days), 2 mile week two and next week I start doing my 3 mile workout each morning.


----------



## jimmduck

Add another 3.7 to mine.  Going to start ramping up again tomorrow.

Linda


----------



## tmfranlk

Added 1.5 on the treadmill Wed and 1.4 doing some free step this morning

11.4/1025 miles


----------



## tigger813

7 WATP miles today!

87.5/1303 only 12.5 to 100! I can do that by Monday!


----------



## cclovesdis

Was at 13.94
Sat. = 3.78
Sun. = 0.75
Tues. = 3.67
Wed. = 3
Th. = 4

Bringing me to 29.14.

Thanks!


----------



## TAKitty

Now at 42 of 1185. 

I am hoping to make up some miles at Disney in Feb.


----------



## iheartdolewhips

What a fun idea! I've got 426 miles to WDW. Over the past two days, I've done 4 miles.

4/426 miles


----------



## KATHINOWA

22.1/1149miles

increased to 2 miles/day today.

keep walking y'all!


----------



## myelton01

Hmmmm... I would like to join in on this as well...  Put me down for 2171miles please.  

Now if I can quit smoking while doing this that would be awesome! I'm trying to quit though... 22 months till my cruise and I'm using that 2171 miles as a weight loss plan as well.


----------



## myelton01

and I just got back from walking 2 miles.


----------



## tigger813

89.5/1303
Only got in 2 miles today. Knees are a bit sore tonight so I'm giving them a break. Back on the right path tomorrow!

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## donac

I am at 99.25/1095.  If I had known I was going to be so close to 100 I would have walked this afternoon.


----------



## tigger813

donac said:


> I am at 99.25/1095.  If I had known I was going to be so close to 100 I would have walked this afternoon.




Way to go donac! I will hopefully reach 100 on Monday or Tuesday! Going to pick up a new pedometer this week! May get the Leslie Sansone one that comes with one of her DVD sets! I looked at one that fits in your pocket but it was over $60! I got a $10 Target gift card for Christmas and I was saving it for something for ME!


----------



## iheartdolewhips

I did 1.2 miles today.

5.2/426 miles


----------



## myelton01

I did 2.2 miles today so i'm at 4.4/2171


----------



## donac

I am at 104.25/1095.  I broke 100 miles 

Keep walking everyone.


----------



## 2littlestitches

Hi there....

15.1/1014 is my update!


----------



## iheartdolewhips

Another 1.2 miles today so far. 

6.4/426 miles


----------



## iheartdolewhips

Just finished another mile and a half. 

7.9/426 miles


----------



## tigger813

Couldn't post last night as the boards were down.

As of last night 95.5/1303  

I have already done 3 this morning and will do another 2 at 7:30 so I will definitely be reaching 100 today. I will also get in another 2-3 later today. Only 1200 more to go LOL!


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

I have been so sick with a terrible cold the past few days, therefore no progress since early last week.

Total: 42.255


----------



## disney_mommy

4 more down...

26.5/769


----------



## minniebeth

I have 7 more miles to add in the last few days, so I'm up to 27/1000 now.

Keep at it everyone!


----------



## myelton01

5.5/2171


----------



## tmfranlk

1.6 miles via free step

13/1025 miles


----------



## tigger813

102.5 miles/1303 miles


----------



## iheartdolewhips

One and a half miles today

9.4/426 miles


----------



## donac

110.25/1095


----------



## HannaBelle

1/26  12/1,111 



I am moving slow, but I will get there.

I am having a hard time getting up early enough to work out, cool down, shower/dress/do hair/make-up, drop off DD for school and get to work on time. 

I don't want to work out at night...or cut my hair...I have a serious dilemma!


----------



## myelton01

Don't know if I'm going to get to walk any today as it's freezing cold outside and snowy/icy here today.


----------



## bellem04

I am not suppose to be doing any excersise but, I have still been wearing my podmeter everywhere I go.  I have been walking at least a mile everyday.  Yesterday, I got 2!  I must be going in circles.  lol

total of 5 miles for the non excersise week.

total: 52.77/771 miles


----------



## iheartdolewhips

1.75 miles today!

11.15/426 miles


----------



## tmfranlk

2 miles this morning on free step and another 1.5 gained at the Science Center.

16.5/1025 miles


----------



## bouncycat

I wanna join!!!  I don't have far to go, so I'll walk there and back!!   For me, it's 60.03 miles, yesterday I did 1.43 miles on the treadmill, so 1.43/60.03!!!


----------



## tigger813

111/1303

Just did 8.5 miles today! Hoping to make 9 or 10 tomorrow1


----------



## myelton01

bouncycat said:


> I wanna join!!!  I don't have far to go, so I'll walk there and back!!   For me, it's 60.03 miles, yesterday I did 1.43 miles on the treadmill, so 1.43/60.03!!!



I doubled my miles too as I have a year and 9 months before my cruise, I thought it was only fair to do it twice.  Glad I'm not the only one that has done this.


----------



## jimmduck

another 6.16 miles to add please.

Linda


----------



## disney_mommy

3 more...

29.5/769


----------



## donac

How is everyone doing here?  

I am at 117/1095

Exams startt tomorrow so a lot of sitting and not walking around the classroom.  Have to make sure I walk around the building a few times to get some miles in


----------



## PennyLou

I would like to start I have 1,076 between me and there and Ill start counting tomorrow


----------



## iheartdolewhips

One mile today

12.15/426 miles


----------



## tigger813

Didn't get to post last night but I got in about 8 miles.

119/1303  Already did 3 more this morning!I'll add that in later!


----------



## bouncycat

walked 1.51 miles today, so total is 2.94/60.03


----------



## tmfranlk

Another 2 today...

18.5/1025 miles


----------



## esddk

New to posting on the boards, lurking for a month or so.  I hope it is OK to join this thread.  I love this idea!  Need to get a new pedometer.

0/1278


----------



## donac

121/1095


----------



## tigger813

126/1303  I'll be psyched to reach 10% tomorrow!

Good night WALKERS!


----------



## AmberInWonderland

Finally making some progress...add 2 miles today..  9/1830.  I think I'll get there in about 2 years..or maybe 4!


----------



## iheartdolewhips

1.7 yesterday

13.85/426 miles


----------



## jimmduck

another 3.90

Total is 51.03/2011.66

Sounds pretty daunting, but its fun.

Will add more when racing season starts.

Linda


----------



## disney_mommy

3 more...

32.2/769


----------



## TAKitty

I am 55 of my miles. I don't think I will ever be at 100 or more.


----------



## minniebeth

Another 5 more, so I'm at 32/1000


----------



## tigger813

Only got in 3 miles of WATP today. Will try and get in 6-8 tomorrow including the elliptical and some EA Sports Active!

129/1303 Tomorrow I will reach 10%! with 10 months to go!


----------



## njcarita

just wanted to check in and let u all know i didn't fall off the face of the earth....I will be updating over the weekend...... Keep up all the great work!!!!


----------



## myelton01

I'm still here, just haven't walked since Monday because it's just too cold here and I can only walk outside. I will get back at it as soon as it warms up a little, but I refuse to walk when it's below zero outside. lol Sorry everyone!


----------



## KATHINOWA

35.8/1149

made it 5 miles further than jfk airport!


----------



## PennyLou

3/1,073


----------



## tigger813

135/1303    Just finished mile 6 of WATP for today along with cleaning. I did well food and water wise as well!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I TOTALLY forgot about this! A shame too, because I've BEEN walking, but not recording the amounts! Drats! I guess I'll just jump back in where I'm at.


----------



## donac

137/1095


----------



## disney_mommy

Went 7 today on the dreadmill.

39.2/769


----------



## tmfranlk

3 miles at the zoo today!

21.5/1025 miles


----------



## bellem04

8 miles this week.

total: 60.77/771 miles


----------



## bouncycat

4.44/60.03  Walked 1.5 this morning!!


----------



## corinnak

Good Morning, Disney Walking Challengers!   Pardon the intrusion - I am just stopping by to invite you to a WISH-wide event I'm hosting on the Events board.  Stop by if you have a minute!

In spite of this weeks' question being all about ice cream, things are already starting to warm up at the W.I.S.H.-Wide Monday Mixer! 

What is the Best Ice Cream Treat on WDW Property? Include a picture or a story, if you have one!

Come and join us - it's lots of fun! (plus, I'm about to bust out the beverages!)  See you at the Mixer!


----------



## aurora23

I love this idea! According to Mapquest I am 725.94 miles away from the Magic Kingdom. I walked  1.1 miles yesterday. So far I am 1.1/725.94. I am specifically only counting the miles I do when I work out. Hopefully this will motivate me.


----------



## njcarita

all updated to this post..........
welcome all the new walkers......
LMK if i missed anyone or made a mistake with the stats........


----------



## jimmduck

5.28 to add to the mix

Linda


----------



## tigger813

139/1303   4 in this morning. If I had a working pedometer I'd measure how much I do during Irish Step Class tonight.  Glad to be past 10%!


----------



## tmfranlk

Another 1.8 this morning.

23.3/1025 miles


----------



## bellem04

3.6 miles today

total 64.37/771 miles


----------



## tigger813

145/1303  doing another mile to reach that at 8 pm since the new BL isn't on until 9!

Have a good night all!


----------



## bellem04

2.84 today.

total 67.21/771 miles


----------



## jimmduck

another 3.51 - gotta get a total soon....

Linda


----------



## tigger813

8 today! 153/1303  I am loving this challenge!

Good night WALKERS!


----------



## bellem04

got over 10,000 steps 
4.36 miles today

total 71.56/771 miles


----------



## aurora23

1.5 miles yesterday


----------



## disney_mommy

Only managed 2 before my hamstring protested too loudly for me to ignore.

41.2/769


----------



## tigger813

157/1303 Only have time for 4 miles today. Gotta go to work and give 2 massages tonight! 3 of the miles were on the elliptical and 1 was a WATP workout.


----------



## donac

152.5/1095  Slowed down over the last couple of days because a knee injury.  I don't know what I did but it felt like a pinched nerve.  My leg felt like the muscles were in spasm all day yesterday.  Advil helped a lot.  The saddest part is I decided that yoga was not a good idea tonight.


----------



## minniebeth

4 more today so my total is now 36/1000. I'll get there someday!


----------



## bouncycat

1.53 this morning, total of 5.97/60.03!!!  moving right along!


----------



## minniebeth

4 more today, up to 40/1000!


----------



## tigger813

Taking it easy today, only did 2 miles. I think I was wearing myself out and needed a day of mostly rest! 

159/1303


----------



## bellem04

7.84 over today and yesterday.

total 79.40/771 miles


----------



## jimmduck

Another 3.84 to add.

Total is 58.38/2011.66

Linda


----------



## bellem04

5.45 miles today.

total 84.85/771 miles


----------



## TAKitty

72/1185

I am starting to wear my counter more because I am walking a lot more than i keep track of.


----------



## tigger813

Got in 2 today. Feeling better and I will try my best to get in 6-8 tomorrow!

161/1303


----------



## bellem04

another 4.55 miles.

total 89.40/771 miles


----------



## disney_mommy

Managed 5.68 yesterday.  46.88/769.


----------



## jimmduck

Another 7.02 to add

Total - 65.40/1066.22

Linda


----------



## bellem04

3.13 miles

total 92.53/771 miles


----------



## tigger813

166/1303


----------



## auntlynne

Just back from vacation.  Tried to figure out how much, if any, I walked during 3 weeks in Hawaii.  Apparently, the rental car got way more mileage than did my feet.  But I'm not going back right now to remedy that.

9 more miles.

Good news is that I had my annual physical and was 5 lbs lighter than in September.  Following 3+ weeks of restaurant dining.  Must have moved more than I thought.

Is it supposed to read:  miles walked/goal   ?


----------



## bouncycat

1.59 this morning at 9.15/60.03

I'm only counting the miles done on the treadmill, since I don't have far to go!


----------



## jimmduck

another 3.54 - total 78.94/2066.22

Linda


----------



## jimmduck

Whoops!   Try 68.94/2066.22

About the math.... lol

Linda


----------



## donac

I haven't posted in a few days.  

175.5/1095


----------



## tigger813

Nothing today as I've not been feeling well. May take the rest of the week off to get over this cold. Hope to at least do some Wii Fit Plus sometime tomorrow.


----------



## donac

Hope you feel better soon tigger813


----------



## bellem04

6 more miles.

total 98.53/771 miles


----------



## bouncycat

another 1.54 miles this morning....total is 10.69/60.03!!!  i'm into double digits!!


----------



## jimmduck

another 4.46 - so 73.4/2066.22

Linda


----------



## donac

Since the beginning of Jan I have logged 180miles.  I can't believe that

I am at 180/1095


----------



## tigger813

donac said:


> Since the beginning of Jan I have logged 180miles.  I can't believe that
> 
> I am at 180/1095



Good going! I'm going to fall way behind you with not working out this week! I'm behind by about 20 right now!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## donac

tigger813 said:


> Good going! I'm going to fall way behind you with not working out this week! I'm behind by about 20 right now!
> 
> Keep up the great work!



I have had some low totals this week since I haven't been in school since Tues and I have tomorrow off also.  I also re injured my knee this morning.  Second time in 2 weeks.  I think I need to see an ortho about it.


----------



## auntlynne

The Royal Family 5k is 3 weeks from tomorrow and I am not up-to-speed.  So my sister called today and said we're going walking.  After one mile, my shin and knee were uncomfortable.  I was wearning new shoes, so I went inside and put on my old ones.  What a difference.  Finished the 3 miles without any discomfort.


3/664


----------



## TAKitty

I'm at 81/1185 

I don't know how some of you walk so much! Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## jimmduck

Another 1.92 logged.

Sick today - head cold.  But going to try to walk anyway...

Linda


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

I haven't posted an update in a while. Finally kicking this cold, but still have an occasional cough that doesn't seem to want to go away. I've been avoiding the gym until I feel better.

haven't been wearing my pedometer with all this snow we've had the past week, but I wore it today at work - amazed at 7+ miles!

Total 57.464


----------



## auntlynne

So if I just walked 3 miles, making a total of 16 miles completed out of my 677, I would just type  

16/677?

I need a format verification for my OCD.


----------



## disney_mommy

9 miles yesterday, woo hoo!

48.2/769


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm up to 34.71 miles. Love having a pedometer again!


----------



## donac

191.75/1095


----------



## tigger813

Back into the swing of things!

169/1303. I did the 3 mile WATP Pilates walk earlier today. I also did Wii Just Dance but don't have miles for that.


----------



## bellem04

10 more miles.
Total: 108.56 (I think)


----------



## tigger813

Only did 3 miles of WATP so I'm at 172/1303

I really should get a pedometer to wear as I cleaned house all day and then shoveled the 6+ inches of snow that fell this afternoon.


----------



## bellem04

3.53 for yesterday. gave myself .03 too much yesterday so going to fix it now.

total: 112.06


----------



## bouncycat

12.34/60.03  did 1.65 this morning!!!  WHEW!!!!  I even ran a little bit.  WHOA!!!


----------



## disney_mommy

2 miles last night-

50.2/769 - broke the 50 mile mark!


----------



## jimmduck

another 5.14 to add.

Linda


----------



## bellem04

4 more miles 

total: 116.06/ 771


----------



## HarborBlvd

Oh wow. I just found this thread and this is a GREAT idea! So fun. That being said, I live in Alaska. So far out in the middle of nowhere, that Google Maps said they were unable to calculate mileage. 

But I went to another mileage site that only let me put in general cities, so my mileage to Disney World is roughly.....are you ready for this? 

3286 miles!

That's about 10-11 miles a day between now and the half marathon in January 2011. Hmmm. Assuming I work out every single day between now and then. I think I might be biting off more than I can chew...or rather, run. 

I'll give it a shot. Worse case scenario, I'll get a lot of great workouts trying.


----------



## donac

I just realized that I am over 200 miles 

I am at 210.5/1095


----------



## auntlynne

Up to 19.5/677

Now my sister & niece have taken up "walking" me.  Whatever works to get me away from the computer and moving.


----------



## roselark

Oh, I wish I had looked at this thread earlier! What a fun Idea. Count me in!!

I will start today, though I got in a great walk yesterday  

0/1320 miles!


----------



## tigger813

175/1303 as of yesterday. I'll add in today's miles later today!!!! It's going to be a big one!!!!


----------



## AmberInWonderland

Boy, its been awhile since I've posted - finally over being sick!  I'm up to 19/1830...


----------



## TAKitty

I'm 98 of 1185. I hope being in Disney next week will help me catch up on lost miles.


----------



## jimmduck

another 4.95 to add

Linda


----------



## donac

I am at 217.5/1095

Should be adding big time to it.  Working with a local high school on their musical.  It opens next Friday.  So today is a lot of walking because the kids put on their costumes and I am helping with the final fittings.  Then tomorrow we have to finish them before the first dress rehersal on Sunday night.  I got in a lot of steps yesterday because I was helping out after dinner last night.

HAve a great day everyone.  Keep walking.


----------



## bellem04

2.6 miles

total: 118.66/ 771 

Going to the zoo today so, hopefully I will walk alot.


----------



## tigger813

180/1303  Only got in 5 miles plus the BL Wii game!

Bad night of sleep and really sore calves so not sure what if any I will get in today!

Time for a nap!


----------



## tigger813

Got in 2 more miles today.  182/1303


----------



## donac

226.5/1095


----------



## tigger813

donac said:


> 226.5/1095



You're pulling away from me at rapid speed!!!! Good going!


----------



## bellem04

today and yesterday's miles 7.11

total: 125.77/ 771


----------



## HHSTigerFan

Hope you don't mind me joining... Our house to Disney is 1130 miles, still cold out here so its going to start off slow, but did walk 4 miles yesterday, so at 4/1130 on our way to the Disney trip in June..


----------



## minniebeth

I finally did another 5 today so I'm at 45/1000...
If I had snowshoes, I'd have more! I really wish I had a treadmill!

Great job everyone, keep going!


----------



## Daisybelle

I'd like to join too!  I'm doing a walk to Disneyland though as I am a west coaster.  It's 925 miles from my house to Disneyland.  I started this a few days ago (made a fun chart and everything!) and so far I'm just at 7/925.


----------



## natale1980

I wanna play!
It's 1200 miles for me to walk to the Magic Kingdom.  This will be a fun way to train for the Susan G Koman 3day.
I started today so I guess I'm 3/1200 
It's a start! 

-nat


----------



## auntlynne

I'm at 25.5/677.  My sister or one of my nieces tries to "walk" me 3 miles a day.


----------



## kimara

i have walked 72/542 miles.
that doesn't even get me to the closest wal-mart or target 
good luck everyone!!!


----------



## tigger813

5 more today 187/1303

hope to get in much more tomorrow


----------



## bellem04

today 2.72

total: 128.49/ 771


----------



## njcarita

hi all.... all updated to this post.............
Welcome all the new walkers......
Please let me know if i missed anyone or made any mistakes....

  COngrats to donac for walking over 200 miles


----------



## njcarita

jimmduck said:


> another 4.95 to add
> 
> Linda



hello... could you post your total walked thus far... so I can update your stats...Thanks


----------



## tigger813

195/1303  8 miles today all of them Walk Away The Pounds! I know some people find Leslie annoying but she's what has worked for me!


----------



## bellem04

2 miles today

total: 130.49/ 771


----------



## donac

njcarita said:


> hi all.... all updated to this post.............
> Welcome all the new walkers......
> Please let me know if i missed anyone or made any mistakes....
> 
> COngrats to donac for walking over 200 miles




Welcome new walkers 

Thanks for the congrats.

I have been working on costumes with a local high school for their musical.  I am constantly going back and forth from the lobby and to the dressing rooms.  I put on 8 to 9 milles each day over the weekend and the first couple of days this week.  It should be the same for the rest of the week.  

Total so far this week  251/1095  Good luck everyone


----------



## jimmduck

10.45 to add - total - 88.8/2066.22

Linda


----------



## tigger813

201/1303 did 6 more mile today!


----------



## AmberInWonderland

Added another 5 - 23/1830... maybe I'll get there by next year!


----------



## Daisybelle

20/925!  I'm on my way now...


----------



## tigger813

207/1303 got in 6 miles today!


----------



## bellem04

today and yesterday  6.4 miles.

total: 136.89/ 771


----------



## donac

I am 264.5/1095


----------



## disney_mommy

2 miles last night.

52.2/769


----------



## jimmduck

6.13 to add.

Linda


----------



## tigger813

212/1303 got 5 in this morning, no time left the rest of the day for any more as we're off to a college hockey game in 2 1/2 hours!


----------



## minniebeth

I have 5 more so I'm now at 50/1000...

Congratulations donac for being well over 200 miles!!

Great job everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm at 65.75 miles. Thanks!

CC


----------



## bellem04

yesterday 3.23 miles.

total: 140.12/ 771


----------



## bellem04

another 5.48 miles.

total: 145.6/ 771


----------



## donac

minniebeth said:


> I have 5 more so I'm now at 50/1000...
> 
> Congratulations donac for being well over 200 miles!!
> 
> Great job everyone!



Thank you.

I am at 273.5/1095.  I started a program on AARP at the beginning of Dec but only started counting miles to DW since Jan 2nd.  I am pretty excited.  I am hoping the weather cooperates and I get keep walking not just in the halls of school but outside.


----------



## minniebeth

Two more miles yesterday, so I'm at 52/1000. I'm slow but determined.

Keep at it everyone!


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

Time to get back to the challenge. Being sick at the beginning of the month took a toll, and I finally feel like I can go back to the gym without overdoing it.
I wore my pedometer to work Sat., another 7.8 miles in 7 hours.

My total is now 65.3/1000


----------



## wildfan1473

I'd like to join in on this!  I have been walking 3-4 times/week since the beginning of the year, and am going to attempt to start c25K tomorrow.  

It is 1521.5 miles from my driveway to the Magic Kingdom...here I go!


----------



## donac

I am at 278.5/1095


----------



## wildfan1473

First 2 miles today of 1521.5


----------



## tigger813

I guess I didn't report in yesterday.

16 miles over the last 2 days   228/1303


----------



## bellem04

last 2 days 5.23 miles.

total: 150.83/ 771


----------



## wildfan1473

Another 2 miles today, so that makes me 4/1521.5


----------



## disney_mommy

10 miles on Saturday - 62.2/769


----------



## tigger813

Only 2 miles today! Going to rest up tonight!

230/1303


----------



## donac

293.5/1095

I will hit 300 0ver the weekend.


----------



## jimmduck

another 9.87

Linda


----------



## donac

Had a run through of the show last night so a lot of walking.


Hit 302/1095

I can't believe that I have walked over 300 miles since Jan 1.

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## bouncycat

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, my son fractured my nose....so I haven't been walking too much.  I finally was able to get on the treadmill this morning, and did 1.75 miles.  I'm at 16.84/60.03,  I'll get there someday!!!   Have a happy friday everyone!


----------



## AmberInWonderland

add another 10 this week so far - 29/1830...


----------



## AmberInWonderland

Way to go Dona on 300 miles!!  Maybe I'll be there by January 2011!


----------



## wildfan1473

Another 2 mi this morning, so I am now at a whopping 6 out of 1521.5.


----------



## jimmduck

5.05 more - will look up and do a total later

Linda


----------



## mikamah

This looks like fun.  My son and I just bought pedometers, and I'd love to join you all, and walk to disney world!!!  

We walked around a track and figured out our steps per mile, which came out to 1824 for me.  Does that sound right?  Is that how you all do it?  My pedometer had steps only.  

Since wednesday, I've walked 14.5 miles, and it's 1338 miles from my house to Pop Century!  

Thanks.


----------



## shmoogrrrl

I would love to join.  We are going to Disney in August 2011, so I'll set a goal to walk there by then.  

Rounding up, it is about 863 miles.  Since I am doing the Couch to 5K thing, I  hope it is okay if I run a good deal of it!


----------



## wildfan1473

Another 2 mi this morning, so 8/1521.5


----------



## HHSTigerFan

cclovesdis said:


> I'm 1237 miles from the main gate. I'm in for the challenge. I did 2 miles yesterday.
> 
> So, 2/1237



 Have walked 11 miles since last post, now at a whopping 15/1130

 Starting new week, need to get rolling...


----------



## donac

mikamah said:


> This looks like fun.  My son and I just bought pedometers, and I'd love to join you all, and walk to disney world!!!
> 
> We walked around a track and figured out our steps per mile, which came out to 1824 for me.  Does that sound right?  Is that how you all do it?  My pedometer had steps only.
> 
> Since wednesday, I've walked 14.5 miles, and it's 1338 miles from my house to Pop Century!
> 
> Thanks.



I was told that 2000 was for a mile so 1824 for someone with a longer step seems about right.  

I love my pedometer.  I have set a spreadsheet for myself to keep track of how many steps I take per day, per month and for the year.  I am also averaging how many per  month.  

I am at 323.5/1095  It will slow down this week.  No play to deal with.


----------



## bellem04

Haven't updated in awhile been pretty busy. I did write down how many miles I walked everynight.  
I walked another 15.53 miles.

total: 166.36/ 771


----------



## mstinson14

This is neat, I would love to join it is 916.63 miles from my doorstep to the front gate!  I walked 1 mile today so make that 1/916.63


----------



## minniebeth

55/1000 today


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

Took advantage of some warmer weather to take a walk at lunchtime yesterday and today. I keep forgetting my pedometer, even though I often get inaccurate readings from it not laying properly against my waistband. I  remembered to wear it to work on Sunday. Another 3.661 miles running for birthday parties. 69.564 total for the year.


----------



## donac

I am at 331.5/1095


----------



## wildfan1473

2.5 mi this morning...10.5/1521.5


----------



## bellem04

another 7.53 miles.

total: 173.89/ 771


----------



## sissy_42

This is the most amazing idea! This is just the motivation I need so I'm gonna start now. I did 3 miles this morning so 3/1431


----------



## bellem04

5.72 today.

total: 179.61/ 771


----------



## donac

I am at 336/1095

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## bouncycat

19.79/60.03 as of this morning.  I'm getting there!!


----------



## bellem04

4.56 miles.


total: 184.17/ 771


----------



## shmoogrrrl

So it is the end of the week, and I just started this!  I am at 8/863.

That puts me out of my development, down Braddock Road and on to the Fairfax County Parkway!  Hahaha.


----------



## bellem04

4.50 more miles.

total: 188.67/ 771


----------



## sissy_42

7 miles for me between yesterday and today 
10/1431


----------



## donac

I am at 346.5/1095  Should be a pretty quiet weekend.  No play this weekend.  I am going to get some new walking shoes.  My old ones don't have the support in the toes area.


----------



## bellem04

3.35 today.

total: 192.02/ 771


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

Whew, 8.36 miles racing around a bowling center yesterday. Total thus far, 78.989/1000.


----------



## disney_mommy

13.1 last Sunday at The Princess Half!

75.3/769


----------



## bellem04

5 miles.

total: 197.02/ 771

Should be hitting the 200 mark sometimes today.


----------



## Graciesmom77

I am starting today. I have 990 miles to go! Wow!


----------



## ILuvMulan

Taking the challenge   5.5/612


----------



## bellem04

4 miles.

total: 201.02/ 771


----------



## bellem04

3.8 today.

total: 204.82/ 771


----------



## sissy_42

12.25 the past few days!

22.25/1431


----------



## donac

I am at 365.5/1095


----------



## roselark

26.34/1320


----------



## bellem04

4 miles

total: 208.82/ 771


----------



## bellem04

5.6 more miles

total: 214.42/ 771


----------



## donac

374.5/1095


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> I was told that 2000 was for a mile so 1824 for someone with a longer step seems about right.
> 
> I love my pedometer.  I have set a spreadsheet for myself to keep track of how many steps I take per day, per month and for the year.  I am also averaging how many per  month.
> 
> I am at 323.5/1095  It will slow down this week.  No play to deal with.



Thanks for the info dona.  I need to get a little more organized with keeping track, and remember my pedometer every day.  

I'm up to 36 miles /1338!!  Only 1302 miles til I get there.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

This sounds fun! So do we measure how many miles from our house to Disney and then that is how many miles we walk?


----------



## bellem04

VroomVroomLightning said:


> This sounds fun! So do we measure how many miles from our house to Disney and then that is how many miles we walk?



That is all you need to do.


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

Checking in...90.886.


----------



## tink_lover

Hi all!  Just checking in - I've been MIA while dealing with plantar fasciitis.  I let it go waaaayyy too long and ended up in a short boot. (which I think I have to wear this week in WDW during our trip )  Anyway, I haven't forgotten and look forward to getting back to walking in a couple of months once fully healed.  Good luck!


----------



## donac

Tink lover good luck with the feet.  Make sure you bring a couple of plastic bags to fill with ice.  I have been several times with bone spurs (I am on my 3rd set on each foot) and the end of bunion surgery last year.  I pack a couple of plastic bags and get the ice from the ice machine.  Rest when you can and make sure that you take anti inflammatories.  They do help. 

I passed the 400 mark today

I am at 400.75/1095 since Jan 1st. 

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## minniebeth

donac said:


> I passed the 400 mark today



Woo-hoo!!!Awesome! 

I'm now at 61/1000. Ugh, I'm slow.


----------



## bellem04

I haven't been able to post on here in awhile due to my grandmother in the hospital.  I have been staying with her at night.  I am jotting down all my miles in a book. So, I will one day tally them up and add them.  Hopefully, soon.

Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## donac

I am at 441/1095  I did 157 miles for the month of March.  I averaged 5 miles a day.


----------



## njcarita

all updated up to this post.....
Lmk if I missed anyone.....
Welcome all the new walkers.........


----------



## Heather.Mohler

I love this idea!  I consider myself in WDW when we hit Downtown Disney so I'm calculating my milage to there.  354 miles!  I definately think I can do that.  So starting the beginning of April and recording only marked paths that let me know I have done a certain distance I am at...

4/354


Only 350 to go!


----------



## SiAmCrAzY

Hi! I am in this sounds like great motivation   I am signed up to do the Race to the Taste relay in Oct so I really need to get moving 

I am leaveing for WDW in a few days is it cheating to count the miles I walk while I am there? 

I am currently  20 hours 10 minutes   /   1280.78 miles   away from WDW


----------



## Heather.Mohler

6/354.


----------



## donac

I am at 483/1095


----------



## minniebeth

I haven't posted for a while but have kept track, I've done another 25, so I'm now at 86/1000.


----------



## tink_lover

Hi all!  Well, I was able to do our WDW trip over spring break wearing just my tennies with orthotics for my plantar fasciitis.  I had an appointment at Sports Med this morning and it is at least 50% better than it was - so I was given the OK to start walking again, but very small amounts and checking that it doesn't progress backwards.  Ice, ice and ice have helped a lot.  So, I'll be starting with 1 mile and looking forward to getting back on track!


----------



## Heather.Mohler

8/354


----------



## janmadre

I'd like to join the walk to Disney! It's 354 miles from my home to Disney. today I walked two miles to begin my journey.


----------



## bellem04

Finally going to put up my miles.
I have gone another 83.21 miles.

total 297.63/771 miles 
Almost to 300 I will get that tomorrow.


----------



## janmadre

3/354


----------



## bellem04

another 7.09 miles today.

total 304.72/771 miles


----------



## Heather.Mohler

11/354!


----------



## bellem04

for the last 3 days, 19.38 miles.

total 324.10/771 miles


----------



## donac

Keep up the good work everyone.

I at 516.5/1095  Over 500 and almost half way.


----------



## bellem04

another 12.49 miles.  

total 336.59/771 miles


----------



## Pancakes

29.06/1,078


----------



## donac

I made the halfway mark 


551.5/1095

All since Jan 1st.

Keep up the good work


----------



## bellem04

16.42 more

total 353.01/771 miles


----------



## donac

In passed 600 miles yesterday 600.5/1095

Just keep walking


----------



## tink_lover

Back to very easy, short walks.  Plantar fasciitis has been under control with just a little pain.  I MISS MY WALKS!!  This week was the first time since last fall -

I'm at 48/1458


----------



## bellem04

Not sure how many miles I have done since the last time I posted. My grandmother past away last Wendsday and I haven't kept track. I did make sure to walk, it helped with my grieving process. Just didn't care of keeping track of it.

I need to get back on track and start counting them again. 

Jennifer


----------



## donac

Sorry to hear about your grandmother.


----------



## bellem04

Thanks for the hugs Dona.

Figured out the last couple of days is 20 miles. I have been moving a lot.


total 373.01/771 miles


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

I've been quite absent from this thread. Two weeks ago a friend and I hiked 5.5 miles. The very next day I walked about two miles on a beach and at least another mile on the boardwalk at OCMD. I can probably at 9.5 to my total, which is now 108/1000.

Today we're off to hike again. Hoping to go 6 miles.


----------



## bellem04

another 42.43 miles.

total 415.44/771 miles


----------



## donac

I am at 659/1095


----------



## Handbag Lady

Hhhhhhmm, I've never tried to lose weight very well in the past. From my house to WDW, it is 2,525 miles.

I think I better start with DisneyLAND instead. Google Maps says 47.1, but my car clocks it at 53 miles.


----------



## bellem04

another 14.91 more.

total 430.35/771 miles


----------



## minniebeth

I have another 25 to add so I'm now at 111/1000...
I hope to kick it in gear this week...
great job everyone, keep it up!


----------



## njcarita

we'll walked 6 out 0f 7 days last week.... 

so my new total is  29/1102  miles


----------



## bellem04

another 14.78 miles.

total 445.13/771 miles


----------



## donac

677.5/1095


----------



## njcarita

I'm at  31/1102 miles


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

So for me, I drove the distance and know what a 1 mile path near my house is. Other than driving to figure it out, how do you all know once you have walked a mile? 

So I would love to join in! My distance to Disney is 917 miles!


----------



## njcarita

VroomVroomLightning said:


> So for me, I drove the distance and know what a 1 mile path near my house is. Other than driving to figure it out, how do you all know once you have walked a mile?
> 
> So I would love to join in! My distance to Disney is 917 miles!



I've done it both ways.... drive the path I just walked....but also  have rough estimated.... If I stroll I can walk 3 miles in an hour or briskly walk 4 miles in an hour...


----------



## bellem04

25.09 more miles

total 470.22/771 miles


----------



## minniebeth

bellem04 said:


> Not sure how many miles I have done since the last time I posted. My grandmother past away last Wendsday and I haven't kept track. I did make sure to walk, it helped with my grieving process. Just didn't care of keeping track of it.
> 
> I need to get back on track and start counting them again.
> 
> Jennifer



I'm so sorry for the loss of your grandmother


----------



## minniebeth

4 more miles, I'm at 115/1000 now.


----------



## bellem04

Thankyou MinnieBeth.


----------



## bellem04

another 24.62 miles.

total 494.84/771 miles

Don't think I will make it to Disney before my trip. But, I will keep tracking while I am there.


----------



## minniebeth

bellem04 said:


> Don't think I will make it to Disney before my trip. But, I will keep tracking while I am there.



We all know what this means, it just sounds like it doesn't make sense, lol!  Have a great trip!  

I have 9 more miles, I'm at 124 out of 1,000. At this rate, I'll be at Disney before I get there too, lol! (And I don't even have at trip planned )


----------



## bellem04

I thought about changing that sentence to make a little more sense but, I knew everyone should understand it.


----------



## ILuvMulan

I have a problem... I didn't take my pedometer to Disney in April but I would like to at least give myself some credit for all of the walking we did there... anyone have a good estimate for how many miles a person walks during a day at Disney?  Anyone take their pedometer? TIA


----------



## bellem04

I will be down there next Friday  and I will be taking my podometer.  If you can wait till Memorial day I can give you my mileage.


----------



## ILuvMulan

That would be great!!!  At least I'll have a rough idea... maybe that will motivate me to get back into the grind.  I kind of lost my momentum when we went and I didn't keep track.  I would like to have finished my walk to disney before our next trip But I am really going to have to get moving!!!


----------



## bellem04

39.12 more miles.

total 533.96/771 miles


----------



## skx1122

Hope you all are welcoming new members 

Such a cool idea, and I just have to jump on board.  It will make those 6 AM power walks much more desirable if I think of myself as walking to Mickey   

It is 467 miles from my door to the AKL.  We will be there in Oct, so I've got right around 5 months.  

Using my new running/walking plan I've clocked 34 in the last two weeks.  433 to go 

-Kelly

P.S.  My husband wanted to know if we were going to do round trip.  I told him no, none of us wanted to come home, so we were just going to walk there!!!


----------



## donac

I have taken my pedometer with me.  A couple of days I did 22000 and 25000 steps.  If you take 2000 steps for a mile then you are talking 11 to almost 13 miles. 


I am 761.5/1095


----------



## bellem04

last post until disney, maybe.  I might post while I am there not sure.

4.82 miles yesterday.  

total 538.76/771 miles 

Welcome Kelly!


----------



## ILuvMulan

donac said:


> I have taken my pedometer with me.  A couple of days I did 22000 and 25000 steps.  If you take 2000 steps for a mile then you are talking 11 to almost 13 miles.
> 
> 
> I am 761.5/1095



Wow! I knew it was alot but I would have never guessed that much.  I know that the first day we spent 12 hours at Magic Kingdom and walked most of the time.

 Bellem04- have a wonderful trip... I'll be looking forward to seeing how many steps you averaged over the weekend too.

Welcome Kelly!!  We will be at Kadani Village in October too!!  I have a couple hundred more miles to walk than you to get there but hopefully I'll meet you there and no way I'm walking back either


----------



## bellem04

Back from Disney and sick.  
I think my pedometer is not working right or maybe it is. lol

Thursday we got to disney at 11:30 at night so my total for the day was 2.47 miles.  Had to see Sex and the City 2 before I left.  So not much walking.

Friday we got up and went to DHS for rope drop and then to Epcot for Supper and my total for the day was 10.76 miles.

Saturday, I would like to have a redo. Woke up not feeling the best and got ready for rope drop at MK but, we walked to Epcot hoping we could walk through and get on the monorail but, that didn't happen. So, we stayed for rope drop there and headed to Mission to Mars then we were on our way to MK.  It poured after we got there finally stopped and we left for HS to get my youngest daughter an outfit and watched the car show.  Started to rain and rained so hard the man couldn't catch on fire! So, we walked back to the hotel and got a shower and warmed up. Then off to Epcot in the rain for supper. I was not feeling good at all and called it an early night after dinner. 
So, after all that my total for the day is 7.53 miles.

Sunday, time to come home.  We got up and packed. Dropped our luggage off and off we went to the rope drop of AK. I had to ride the EE to see the Yeti. Last time I didn't see him. I think I might of had my eyes closed. This time they were openned the whole time. I wish I knew that he was at the end so, I could of closed them a little. I did smile for the picture though. We walked around there for awhile and then back to the bus for the hotel. We got of a the Beach Club and sat on the beach for a few minutes and I was starting to feel better. So, we had about hour and half to kill so, I asked my husband if he wanted to walk to Epcot so, I could get a peach snap in China when of my must haves for this trip and I hadn't felt like getting one until the last minute. Got it and walked all over the world and back just in time to get our luggage and our bus for the airport.
The total mileage was 6.09 for Sunday.

The whole weekend was 26.85. If I felt a lot better I would probably have doubled that. But, there is always the next time.

total 565.61/771 miles


----------



## ILuvMulan

Thank you so much!! I am sorry that you didn't feel well on your trip and hope that you feel 100% soon.  I think I'll give myself about 10 miles a day for the days that we did parks, because we pretty much never stopped the entire week. Thanks again.

total 80.5/627 miles


----------



## planaholic

This is the coolest idea ever!

I live in Florida, so WDW isn't too far away.  However, I'm going to DLR for the first time in December, so my goal is to bike  there first.

It looks like a I need to bike a little over 12 miles a day to make it...so I better get started.

Starting today, I have 12/2341

No room for slacking


----------



## bellem04

Went to the doctor today and I have strep throat. Then, I had to make appointments for the girls and the little one has it too.


----------



## minniebeth

bellem04 said:


> Went to the doctor today and I have strep throat. Then, I had to make appointments for the girls and the little one has it too.



I'm sorry you were weren't feeling well during your trip~ once you are feeling better, I hope you can look back on it and have some great memories.
I'm sorry about your and your DD's strep throat. I hate it and we've dealt with it so much this year. Feel better soon!

Kelly, I'm not walking back either! 

At this rate, I may never get there either, but I have another 8 miles to add so I'm at 132/1000.


----------



## bellem04

The last 2 days I didn't do much. 
So, my total for the 2 are 2.54 miles.

total 568.15/771 miles


----------



## planaholic

I'm not sure what the reporting schedule is for this thready (if there is one).  But Friday's works for me...so drum roll please:

I've biked 44.3/2341 miles to Disneyland.  Only 2,296.7 to go!

I reall enjoy having a distance goal in mind, it keeps me on the bike longer!


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

I started walking to the magic kingdom on May 28 this year  right now my numbers are  3.16/980.5  I hope to smash these miles b4 the disney princess 1/2 2012


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

planaholic said:


> I'm not sure what the reporting schedule is for this thready (if there is one).  But Friday's works for me...so drum roll please:
> 
> I've biked 44.3/2341 miles to Disneyland.  Only 2,296.7 to go!
> 
> I reall enjoy having a distance goal in mind, it keeps me on the bike longer!



WTG


----------



## donac

bellem04 said:


> Went to the doctor today and I have strep throat. Then, I had to make appointments for the girls and the little one has it too.



Sorry you got sick on vacation.  Try to remember the good parts.  I hope by now the medication is starting to kick and you  and your family are starting to feel better.





planaholic said:


> I'm not sure what the reporting schedule is for this thready (if there is one).  But Friday's works for me...so drum roll please:
> 
> I've biked 44.3/2341 miles to Disneyland.  Only 2,296.7 to go!
> 
> I reall enjoy having a distance goal in mind, it keeps me on the bike longer!



Congrats on biking to DL.  Reporting time is anytime you want.  Just report when you can.  

I broke 800 miles

802.5/1095  Getting there.  A little less than 300 miles to get there.  I wonder if I can finish by the end of June?


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

right now i am at 7.83/980.5 (a little bit closer to the magic kingdom) and i am down 2 lbs  all this in one week. i was also able to run 1 mile now stop for the 1st time ever in 12:52  i just want to say OMG i ran like the wind hahahahah.


----------



## ILuvMulan

Had a great week too. (Not running like the wind though )but I am at 112.5/627


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

ILuvMulan said:


> Had a great week too. (Not running like the wind though )but I am at 112.5/627



It might have been more like a breeze  lolol but either wat i did it


----------



## TinkerbelleAbbysMom

Okay, maybe this will do the trick. I have 656 miles to disney (my front door to Magic Kingdom). I am in serious need of a good kick in the rear to get moving and get back on track!! So this will hopefully work! As of today I have 136 days till my trip. This puts me at needing to walk 4.8 miles/day. I better get off here and get started!!


----------



## es45

I'm in! I'm 632 miles from WDW so with today's walk:

3/632


----------



## daisy2jae

does anyone here use facebook?  just wondering if there is a fan page/support group page for those trying to get enough miles in for "Walk to Disney World".


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

11.59/980.5


----------



## bellem04

Welcome to all the new walkers!

I feel so much better now. Too bad I can't have a repeat on my trip. 

My total for the week is 27.33 miles.

total 595.48/771 miles


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

13.64/980.5


----------



## donac

I am at 850/1095 so far.


----------



## njcarita

Just want to pop in head in and say hello... I haven't fallen off the face of the earth and when I get back from work this afternoon will be updating... sorry its been so long since last update...


----------



## planaholic

This week I biked 87.6 miles, taking me up to 131.9/2341 miles biked to Disneyland!

I feel off the wagon a bit the past two days preparing for my sister's birthday this weekend, but I'm ready to get back on schedule!  Less than 6 months until my trip!

- Lindsay


----------



## njcarita

I'm at 40/1102


----------



## njcarita

we'll everything is updated till this post...
Please let me know if I missed anyone.. or made any Mistakes.....

Welcome all the new walkers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and I just want to add Amazing job   donac and bellem04.... u guys are almost there....


----------



## mstinson14

3/916.63

I'm getting there!


----------



## njcarita

Good Morning all!!!!!!!!

I am at   41.5/1102 miles


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

17.64/980.5


----------



## njcarita

I am at 43/1102 miles


----------



## bellem04

last 4 days 17.14 miles. 
It is getting real hot here in Memphis. I really should wait until the sun goes down to walk. 

total 612.62/771 miles


----------



## njcarita

I am at 45.5/1102 miles


----------



## es45

13/632



bellem04 said:


> It is getting real hot here in Memphis. I really should wait until the sun goes down to walk.



It's sweltering in NC too; I tried the evening walk yesterday but it was still too hot to walk. Back to the 5 AM walks for me!


----------



## minniebeth

I have another 60 to add, so I'm now at 192/1000.


----------



## ILuvMulan

o.k. slow week (I've been cleaning out the basement... don't ask, that should be an olympic event in and of itself) 

Anyway, I am at 143/627


----------



## njcarita

I am at 46.5/1102 miles


----------



## bellem04

es45 said:


> 13/632
> 
> 
> 
> It's sweltering in NC too; I tried the evening walk yesterday but it was still too hot to walk. Back to the 5 AM walks for me!



I will deal with the heat at night. There is no way that I will get up at 5 AM to walk or anything else for that matter. 
I am a night owl. I have been known to go walking around the cove at 11 at night.


----------



## njcarita

I am at 51.5.5/1102 miles


----------



## njcarita

I am at 53/1102 miles


----------



## Lullabee

I'd feel kind of bad joining with 40 miles to WDW..  So I guess I have to go with the 2514 to DL.  173.5 miles done this year.. and I ton left to go!  Do I actually get to go there if I ever finish the miles?  That would some great motivation!


----------



## cclovesdis

I went back to wearing my pedometer again, so I finally know my mileage. I'm up to 76.21/1237. Thanks!


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

I have been benched this week for some medical reasons...nothing serious, i am just unable to walk or run for awhile.  i'll post again when i am up and moving


----------



## bellem04

add another 51.77 miles.

total 664.39/771 miles 

Almost there!


----------



## donac

UsMcWifeForever said:


> I have been benched this week for some medical reasons...nothing serious, i am just unable to walk or run for awhile.  i'll post again when i am up and moving



Hope you feel better soon. 

I passed 900 miles 

I am at 907/1095


----------



## ILuvMulan

I am at 185/627


----------



## skx1122

skx1122 said:


> It is 467 miles from my door to the AKL.  We will be there in Oct, so I've got right around 5 months.
> 
> Using my new running/walking plan I've clocked 34 in the last two weeks.  433 to go
> 
> -Kelly



Update:  Done 92 more miles.  341 to go.  16 more weeks until we leave!


----------



## minniebeth

202/1000


----------



## es45

UsMcWifeForever said:


> I have been benched this week for some medical reasons...nothing serious, i am just unable to walk or run for awhile.  i'll post again when i am up and moving



Hope you are feeling better.

I'm at 26/632


----------



## SnowWhite607

Hi! I am Allyson from Louisiana and I would love to join. I have a trip planned for March 2011.

It is 618 miles from my house to WDW!


----------



## es45

SnowWhite607 said:


> Hi! I am Allyson from Louisiana and I would love to join. I have a trip planned for March 2011.
> 
> It is 618 miles from my house to WDW!



Welcome!


----------



## minniebeth

UsMcWifeForever said:


> I have been benched this week for some medical reasons...nothing serious, i am just unable to walk or run for awhile.  i'll post again when i am up and moving


I hope things are better soon!


donac said:


> I passed 900 miles
> 
> I am at 907/1095


AWESOME! WAY TO GO! YOU'RE ALMOST THERE!


SnowWhite607 said:


> Hi! I am Allyson from Louisiana and I would love to join. I have a trip planned for March 2011.
> 
> It is 618 miles from my house to WDW!



Welcome and have fun!!


----------



## bellem04

another 55.87 miles

total 720.26/771 miles 

Should be there by the end of next week!


----------



## MaMa3Princess

I just found this thread and am very encouraged by it. I love this as I am pregnant  and rather than veg out it will keep me inspired to get to my favorite place!! 

So I am 468 miles from Disney World.

Today 03/468  Hope to get there before the latest edition makes it here by the new year.


3/468 miles to Disney!!


----------



## bellem04

58.18 miles.

total 778.44/771 miles 

I made it down Main Street!!!!

Now, I might try walking to Disneyland.


----------



## bellem04

It is 1803 miles from my house to Disneyland. Hopefully I will make it by the first of the year.

total 7.04/1803


----------



## MaMa3Princess

walked 3 miles today 

so 6/468!! Have a happy weekend everyone.


----------



## ILuvMulan

I haven't updated in a couple of weeks... still cleaning out.  My husband was in the Army when we first got married and boy do I miss moving every three years, I HAD to clean out then.  It is amazing how much you accumulate in 10 years. Anyway, at least I am racking up the miles walking up and down my stairs I am at 266/627  It is 101 days until our trip, gotta' keep moving!


----------



## MaMa3Princess

up 3 miles whoot whoot I am on the main road from my house next goal to make it to the interstate,


9/468

Have a good week walkers!!


----------



## SDSorority

I just submitted a new thread because I didn't see this one!  GEESH!

Do you guys walk at home or outside??  Will walking at home (I have a Walk Away the Pounds DVD that I use) prep me enough for all of the Disney walking??  This is probably not the right thread for this, but you guys are champions!!!!


----------



## ILuvMulan

SDSorority said:


> I just submitted a new thread because I didn't see this one!  GEESH!
> 
> Do you guys walk at home or outside??  Will walking at home (I have a Walk Away the Pounds DVD that I use) prep me enough for all of the Disney walking??  This is probably not the right thread for this, but you guys are champions!!!!



I walk mostly at home.  I have a pedometer that I wear daily and I try to get between 10,000-12,000 steps daily even if it means doing laps around the living room.  I usually get 2 outside walks in during a week. I would say that walking outside in different terrain would prepare you more for Disney, although I have never used the DVD's. Sometimes you just have to do what you can to get moving


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

24.1/980.5


----------



## Dahly

Hello! I would love to join in our your walk-fest! I am on a Disney Dream Cruise next year, so I am "walking" to Port Canaveral...1010 miles from my house. I have been walking consistently since June 30, and I am at 52 miles so far. 

I love reading about where everyone is going!

Dahly


----------



## MaMa3Princess

Good morning walkers!!!,

We are on our way, we are on our way. I walked 3.5 miles to day so now I am officially in the double digits. Wooohooo.


12.5/468.


----------



## Dahly

63/1010. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. 

Dahly


----------



## illuminationsfanatic

Wow, I haven't posted on here in forever. I'll just add in what I've done this past week. That puts me at 36.87/1223.


----------



## bellem04

add another 48.74 for this week.

total 55.78/1803


----------



## MaMa3Princess

Add another 3 for me.  That brings me to
15.5/468

Every step counts!


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

MaMa3Princess said:


> Good morning walkers!!!,
> 
> We are on our way, we are on our way. I walked 3.5 miles to day so now I am officially in the double digits. Wooohooo.
> 
> 
> 12.5/468.



WTG  double digets


----------



## MaMa3Princess

Good morning Disney walkers

Started off my week with a 3.85 mile walk. So I'm up to 19.35. I think I am on the Interstate 85 by now.

19.35/486.  I hope to be in Disney before the baby is born in January.


----------



## ILuvMulan

Yipeee!! had a great week!! I am at 331/627Have 92 days before next trip... HEY, THAT PUTS ME OVER HALF WAY!


----------



## illuminationsfanatic

ILuvMulan said:


> Yipeee!! had a great week!! I am at 331/627Have 92 days before next trip... HEY, THAT PUTS ME OVER HALF WAY!



Congrats on being OVER half way!!!


----------



## Dahly

80/1010! Happy walking everyone!


----------



## MaMa3Princess

3.75 today and it was hot hot hot!!

22.10/468. 

Way to go to all of those who have stuck to the challenge. It motivates me.


----------



## illuminationsfanatic

46.47/1223  I think this puts me at about 10 miles outside of Detroit.


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

26.1/980.5


----------



## minniebeth

I haven't posted in a while, but I've been keeping track of my walking. I have another 30 to add, so it brings me up to 232/1000. I still have a long way to go. (I am only keeping track of my "exercise" walking)

Way to go everyone! Keep walking!


----------



## MaMa3Princess

Happy Monday fellow wish walkers!!

I did 4 more miles this morning.  I am up to 26.10 miles. 

So 26.10/468. I think I almost near 75 south nowOn our way!!


----------



## FansoftheMouse

Hi everyone!  I'd love to join this group.  I've been looking for a "walking buddy" for a while.  Looks like I've stumbled across a few   My weight has been steadily rising since I had kids.  Looking to make a few changes and get down to the business of getting healthy.  

We are currently 645 miles to the Fort Wilderness Campground.  I'd like to kick off tomorrow.

Have any room?

Thanks so much!


----------



## bellem04

Haven't been updating in awhile. Started going to the gym and noticed my heart rate going kind of bonkers. So, getting it checked out with the doctor and no excersise until she finds out what is going on. 
In a 11 days my total is 35.44 miles. Wished it was more but, right now I will take what I can get. Hopefully by next week I will be back working out again.

Welcome to all the new walkers. You can all do it!

total 91.22/1803


----------



## FansoftheMouse

bellem04 said:


> Haven't been updating in awhile. Started going to the gym and noticed my heart rate going kind of bonkers. So, getting it checked out with the doctor and no excersise until she finds out what is going on.
> In a 11 days my total is 35.44 miles. Wished it was more but, right now I will take what I can get. Hopefully by next week I will be back working out again.
> 
> Welcome to all the new walkers. You can all do it!
> 
> total 91.22/1803



I hope that everything is alright.  You're definitely doing the right thing in taking a break until you get the doctor's ok.


----------



## MaMa3Princess

My Computer would not let me quote. But I wanted to send prayers and well
Wishes to bellem04. Please keep us updated


Another 3.7 miles for today. Bringing me to 29.8/468. This has been so inspiring. I really do visualize myself on my way to Disney!!


----------



## bellem04

Thanks for the prayers. I got a 24 hour halter moniter on today and went and exercised and my heart rate went up to 182 in 10 minutes. Not sure what is going on. Hopefully, will know soon.


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

I wanna join up!  I'll be easing into it, it's been a few months since I did any sort of physical activity really.  I did the majority of the c25k plan and even participated in a 5k in May, but then I went back to my laziness.  Time to get my butt up and walk again!

990 miles from my house to the TTC!  I'm not going to count steps during the day, just those on the treadmill/exercise walking outside.

1.5/990


----------



## bellem04

Got the moniter off yesterday and the lady at the hospital checked to make sure it worked right. I told her that I went and worked out so, my heart would do what it did before. She looked at that part and said it looked like my heart rate went over 200! 
Took my dad to the dr's. yesterday and I asked my dr.(same dr's. office) about the test results and it looks like I will have to wait almost 3 weeks to hear anything.  But, on the bright side I have the o.k. to do weight training and limited cardio.


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

29.15/980.5  at this rate I will never "get" to the Magic Kingdom  lolol I better get back to it hard core and stop being so wishy washy about it lololol


----------



## illuminationsfanatic

I'm at 60.19/1223 miles.  I'm happy to be over 50 but can't wait to get over 100!!


----------



## daisy2jae

177.25/1596 
Only counting miles ran no walking for me.  Gotta get in shape for the WDW Half Marathon!


----------



## minniebeth

238/1000


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

daisy2jae said:


> 177.25/1596
> Only counting miles ran no walking for me.  Gotta get in shape for the WDW Half Marathon!



Me too lolol Except I want to do the Disney Princess 1/2 marathon in 2012.....see ticker below  hahahaha

32.75/980.5


----------



## MaMa3Princess

illuminationsfanatic said:


> I'm at 60.19/1223 miles.  I'm happy to be over 50 but can't wait to get over 100!!



I totally feel the same way!! I cannot wait to hit 50 and then I will do the  once I hit 100.


4 miles today so 33.8/468. chug, chug, chugging along!!


----------



## daisy2jae

UsMcWifeForever said:


> Me too lolol Except I want to do the Disney Princess 1/2 marathon in 2012.....see ticker below  hahahaha
> 
> 32.75/980.5



Good luck!  I'm running in honor of my DH who is a 9 year cancer survivor.  I picked the WDW Half Marathon so he can run with me.  Some day I'd like to run the Disney Princess 1/2 Marathon with my sister.  I guess I should get through this one first.  I've only done 5K's so I have some work to do!


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

daisy2jae said:


> Good luck!  I'm running in honor of my DH who is a 9 year cancer survivor.  I picked the WDW Half Marathon so he can run with me.  Some day I'd like to run the Disney Princess 1/2 Marathon with my sister.  I guess I should get through this one first.  I've only done 5K's so I have some work to do!



I have never even done a 5K lol so you are 1 up one me lolol


----------



## daisy2jae

UsMcWifeForever said:


> I have never even done a 5K lol so you are 1 up one me lolol



We did our first one in March and then did one the last two saturdays.  I have no problem running 3.1 miles by myself but when I get in a crowd I freeze up!  Need to get the nerves worked out because the WDW Half Marathon in January.


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

daisy2jae said:


> We did our first one in March and then did one the last two saturdays.  I have no problem running 3.1 miles by myself but when I get in a crowd I freeze up!  Need to get the nerves worked out because the WDW Half Marathon in January.



My DH did the WDW  full Marathon in 2009, he said it was a blast!!!!  It was fun just to watch it


----------



## Dahly

107/1010....slow going!


----------



## daisy2jae

182.36/1596 Miles all ran   Still got a long ways to go but it's we'll get there!


----------



## MaMa3Princess

daisy2jae said:


> 182.36/1596 Miles all ran   Still got a long ways to go but it's we'll get there!



I agree this is a long term goal. But if we are diligent we will make it

anothe 4.5 so we are up to 38.3/468.  I hear Dorie from NEMo saying "JUst keep wallking just keep walking!!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

I've had very limited time at home for the past couple weeks...I was able to squeeze in half an hour on the treadmill last night, and hopefully again this evening.

3/990 for now!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

4.5/990


----------



## gudrench3

I just found this and would really like to join!  I hope that is okay?  

According to Goggle Maps, I am 1406 miles away from the Magic Kingdom.  I will start my journey tomorrow.


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

34.25/980.5


----------



## daisy2jae

gudrench3 said:


> I just found this and would really like to join!  I hope that is okay?
> 
> According to Goggle Maps, I am 1406 miles away from the Magic Kingdom.  I will start my journey tomorrow.



Welcome...just keeping going.  I'm 1596 so I have a long ways to go too.  



182.36/1596 still running and not looking back!


----------



## Dahly

I'm at 123/1010, and according to my map, i just crossed the Texas border into Louisiana! One state down, 4 to go! 

Have a great week everyone! 

Dahly


----------



## daisy2jae

Dahly said:


> I'm at 123/1010, and according to my map, i just crossed the Texas border into Louisiana! One state down, 4 to go!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!
> 
> Dahly



Neat idea!  I'm in  SD so it would be fun to keep track as I go through the numerous states.  I'll have to do some checking.  Congrats on leaving Texas!!


----------



## illuminationsfanatic

85.3/1223 

Getting closer to hitting 100. Then I'll only have 1123 miles to go


----------



## bellem04

I have another 32.06 miles to add.

total 123.28/1803 

The walk to Disneyland is so much slower than the one to Disneyworld. 

To all the runners in the group, ya'll are amazing keep up the good work.


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Just walked 4.5 miles for my workout! 

9/990


----------



## MaMa3Princess

Have a good week. I added another 5.19 to my total. Have a good week. Let's get closer to our favorite place

43.49/468.


----------



## mstinson14

8/916.63 miles


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

12.5/990


----------



## ILuvMulan

414/627


----------



## minniebeth

I have another 73 miles to add, so I'm at: 311/1000. I don't care how long it takes me, I'll get there eventually!


----------



## MaMa3Princess

another 3.30 miles today. I am so close to 50 miles I can see it long way to Disney but I will keep pushing on.

46.79/468.  Just keep walking, just keep walking, walking, walking!!


----------



## gudrench3

Okay, so my first week wasn't the BEST week, but I walked 14.07 miles of 1,406.  Making progress!   
That means I have 1,391.93 left. Woo who!!!  Making progress!!!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

15.5/990


----------



## smileitslisa

I would like to participate!  I'm 1,188 miles from my house to the Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## MaMa3Princess

smileitslisa said:


> I would like to participate!  I'm 1,188 miles from my house to the Wilderness Lodge!



Jump right in!! Welcome Welcome Welcome.


Another 3.3 miles for me today, I am up to 50.09 My first goal~ whoot whoot now on to 100!!


50.09/468


----------



## daisy2jae

195/1596 Running my way to the magic!  130.8 miles and I'll cross another state line!  I've visited South Dakota, Iowa and now I"m in Missouri.  St Louis here I come!


----------



## MaMa3Princess

Happy Monday Morning fellow walker/runners. I hope we all get some miles in. 3.45 for me today.

53.45/468!!


----------



## daisy2jae

got a burst of energy (hard to find around here) went out for a second run today and got another 3.03 miles.  Brings me to 198.03/1596!!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Put my Monday night shows on the tv above the treadmill and just walked through them.  6 miles tonight! 

21.5/990


----------



## MaMa3Princess

joyfulDisneytears said:


> Put my Monday night shows on the tv above the treadmill and just walked through them.  6 miles tonight!
> 
> 21.5/990



Whoot whoot that's the way to do it!!!


walked 4 miles today 57.45/468.  I am so happy to be on a journey with some wonderful Wisher's!!


----------



## lynn_s

I'm in!  I've got to get in better shape - walking to Disney is a great goal!  So tomorrow I start...

0/665


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

1 measly mile tonight...stomach upset issues 

22.5/990


----------



## bellem04

Haven't updated in awhile so here is my last 10 days.  
38.99 miles

total 162.27/1803


----------



## anamanxs

MaMa3Princess said:


> Whoot whoot that's the way to do it!!!
> 
> 
> walked 4 miles today 57.45/468.  I am so happy to be on a journey with some wonderful Wisher's!!



Just found this site, looks like just what I need.  I will check it out more after work!


----------



## daisy2jae

joyfulDisneytears said:


> 1 measly mile tonight...stomach upset issues
> 
> 22.5/990



congrats on the 1 mile!  It's better than none.  Keep going!!  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

daisy2jae said:


> congrats on the 1 mile!  It's better than none.  Keep going!!  Hope you feel better soon.



Thanks   It was very temporary, I ate a big meal and then tried to exercise immediately after and my tummy was hurting.  My own fault, I know better than to do that!

3.5 miles last night

26/990


----------



## Benducci

Love, love, love this idea! 
ok- I am going to start today! I am 1131 miles from the Magic Kingdom! 
This is so cool! Thank you!! Count me in! I am doing the Princess Half Marathon in February - I am hoping to walk there and back by then!


----------



## gudrench3

gudrench3 said:


> Okay, so my first week wasn't the BEST week, but I walked 14.07 miles of 1,406.  Making progress!
> That means I have 1,391.93 left. Woo who!!!  Making progress!!!



This week, I walked a total of 30.19 miles of1391.93.  I have 1361.74 miles left. I hope yall are having a great Friday!!!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

4 miles tonight

30/990


----------



## daisy2jae

Ran 7.18 miles today! Yippy first time I've ran a straight 7 miles with no walking breaks.  6 weeks ago I could barely make it 1 mile running and I made it 7.  Doing the happy dance and thinking of all the great people in my life that are supporting me on the journey to my first half marathon!  WDW here I come!!!

205.21/1596


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

4 more miles tonight...

My goal for the coming week is to do at least 20!

34/990


----------



## lynn_s

Its a start  - 1.5/665 yesterday


----------



## MaMa3Princess

lynn_s said:


> Its a start  - 1.5/665 yesterday



yes it is!!! We are celebrating with you!!


3.30 today.  So I am officially 60.75 closer to the mouse! so 60.75/468! 100 miles here I come


----------



## corky441

What a great goal - I'm in 

1201.9 miles to WDW

Monday = 3.164 miles
Tuesday = 3.047 miles

6.211/1201.9


----------



## MaMa3Princess

Welcome Marilee!!! Welcome to all of our new walkers!


4 miles closer to the Mouse House!!
64.75/468. I feel I feel 100 miles coming!!!


----------



## corky441

Went out for dinner last night, but still walked 3.052 miles after getting home


9.263/1201.9


----------



## corky441

3.075 miles last night
12.338/1201.9


----------



## MaMa3Princess

Way to go way to go wish walkers!!! Weather is cooling off and the kids are in school so I am able to push myself a little more. Did 4 miles today. Hope to increase some more!


68.675/468!! It feels good to have a goal!!!


----------



## Benducci

Did 4 miles today which is good since I had taken a couple of days off with the awful rain. So now I am 1036 from Disney! woohoo!


----------



## corky441

3.131 miles last night. Starting to add incline to the treadmill
15.469/1201.9


----------



## corky441

3.123 miles tonight
18.592 / 1201.9


----------



## Benducci

ok- walked 14 miles this week so I am still 1026 miles away but closer than I was last week!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Well I was shooting for 20 miles last week; only got to 16.  We'll see what this week holds, I'm not really sure of a goal because I'm going out of town this weekend.

Halfway to triple digits!

50/990


----------



## MaMa3Princess

Benducci said:


> ok- walked 14 miles this week so I am still 1026 miles away but closer than I was last week!



That is so true! Congratulations on All your miles!!  

Another 4.15 for me. So I have 72.9. I feel, I feel 100 coming soon!
9


----------



## corky441

Walked a total of 23 miles last week:-D

yesterday was 90+ and my treadmill is upstairs in a room without a/c - didn't walk
The next few days will be the same, so I don't know how productive this week will be, but I will just do whatever I can


----------



## Dahly

Hi everyone! I fell short of the goal I made for myself for August, but I am at 173/1010.  It has been so hot here in Houston, it makes it hard to get outside. Hoping for a cooler September. 


have a great weekend!


Dahly


----------



## MaMa3Princess

Dahly, here is to cooler weather for us all!! Hang in there!

Another 3 miles today! So I'm up to 75.9! So short term goal of 100. Coming up!!! 

75.9/468. Keep on moving!!


----------



## ILuvMulan

Hello!! It has been a few weeks since I have updated but I am at 550/627. I have been counting my steps for the entire day (I needed to get some motivation going!) for this upcoming trip in October!  I think I might make it!  77 to go!  When I get back, and now that I have started into a regular routine, I think I will just count my daily walks and see how many I can get before my trip in January. Thanks for the challenge... almost there!!!


----------



## MaMa3Princess

beautiful weather today so I decided to get some miles in! 4 more today. I am up to 79.9/468. Happy Labor Day and hope you can get some miles in!!


----------



## donac

I haven't been keeping track this summer.  

I want to see how far I could walk during the school year so I am starting over. 

Congrats to all the walkers.


----------



## bellem04

I have been lazy about updating but, I do write down my totals everynight.
So, for the last couple of weeks I have walked 105.71 miles.

total 267.98/1803


----------



## daisy2jae

got off track while we were at WDW on vacation.  Now we're back on with running!!  8 mile run last night brings me to:  230.08/1596 

Still got a ways to go but proud last night was my longest run!


----------



## lizzyb

Wish I would have seen this earlier... I would love to join just not sure how much I could really do at this point... winter will be here before you know it.


----------



## daisy2jae

236.3/1596
2 shorter runs but every little bit helps.  Today's run was 3.1 and my body didn't care much for it.  My hips hurt and I felt like stopping the entire time.  Might need a couple days to rest before pushing again.  I'm thinking about doing a 5K this weekend but can't figure out for sure if I want to.


----------



## Benducci

I have been bad - I did a 5k last weekend but I have not been walking at all! The kids started back to school - I stopped my gym because it was too far away & the sun now comes up too late in the mroning for me to get up  & do my walking before I need to be home for the kids. I really need to change. I am looking at a gym close tomy house & hopefully will get back on track soon.


----------



## bellem04

Man, I can't believe that it has been almost a month since my last 
update. I have to add 130.89 miles.

Total: 398.87/1803


----------



## tmfranlk

Well, the baby's here, I'm cleared to walk at least and really need to get back to moving. So, I'm ready to start my walk to the World again! Woohoo!!! Today we hit the zoo and clocked 2.75 miles while there. So....

2.75/1025 with 413 days to go until our trip!


----------



## minniebeth

minniebeth said:


> I have another 73 miles to add, so I'm at: 311/1000. I don't care how long it takes me, I'll get there eventually!



My last post was on 8/12 and since I'm only counting my exercise miles, I've been quite the slacker. 
I would use the excuse that since my kids started school, I've been uber busy, which I have, but I don't want to make excuses. So slacker it is! 

I need to get back to it, I want to finish the WDW Family 5K in January without getting swept up by Goofy!

A slow start, but I did 4 miles today, so I'm at 315/1000.
I'll be at WDW before I can walk there, lol!

Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## minniebeth

tmfranlk said:


> Well, the baby's here, I'm cleared to walk at least and really need to get back to moving. So, I'm ready to start my walk to the World again! Woohoo!!! Today we hit the zoo and clocked 2.75 miles while there. So....
> 
> 2.75/1025 with 413 days to go until our trip!



Congratulations on the arrival of your new little one!
Take it easy to start!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i want in!! 
i'd like to see how far i can get by the time i go in  June. Dont know the exact date yet so i will go with June 1st and adjust later when i find out. Now off to figure out how many miles!!


----------



## MagicalMawMaw

*I thought I was doing good as I've been fast walking 2 miles a day to try & get in shape for all the walking at Disney. But after I saw this post I looked up my mileage to Disney & it is 1146 miles from my house. 

I've walked about 200 miles so far since I've started & have about 2 months left to go before my trip. Even if I bump up to 3 miles a day I'll have walked less than 400 miles before I go. 

I think I need to move closer..lol!*


----------



## tmfranlk

MagicalMawMaw said:


> *I thought I was doing good as I've been fast walking 2 miles a day to try & get in shape for all the walking at Disney. But after I saw this post I looked up my mileage to Disney & it is 1146 miles from my house.
> 
> I've walked about 200 miles so far since I've started & have about 2 months left to go before my trip. Even if I bump up to 3 miles a day I'll have walked less than 400 miles before I go.
> 
> I think I need to move closer..lol!*



I was trying to work that solution in too, but alas, it's not working out.  I've got 400 days to go and am still wondering if I'll make my distance...I'm hoping, though!!!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

Ok so i have 1,006 miles to the Magic Kingdom. I'll start today with my walk from this morning-2 miles..so only 1,004 to go


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

Can anyone show me a way they are keeping track of their progress? I am very visual and need something i can fill in and look at to stay motivated. any ideas?! thanks!!


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

I haven't been doing much walking/running since the kids started back to school  I am at 48/980.5

I use a ticker from tickerfactory.com. I have it on some of my other social sites like Facebook. each time i walk/run I add the miles and watch the little icon slide across the bar.



Cant wait for Disney said:


> Can anyone show me a way they are keeping track of their progress? I am very visual and need something i can fill in and look at to stay motivated. any ideas?! thanks!!


----------



## MagicalMawMaw

Cant wait for Disney said:


> Can anyone show me a way they are keeping track of their progress? I am very visual and need something i can fill in and look at to stay motivated. any ideas?! thanks!!



*I have a calendar that hangs on the refrig. If it is important & gets done around here it goes on that calendar. I see it all the time so it is a huge reminder of stuff to me. 

Everytime I walk I mark a check on that day. You could even write beside it how many miles you went. If I look at the calendar & see several days w/o a check my guilt makes me go & get moving.*


----------



## minniebeth

MagicalMawMaw said:


> *
> I think I need to move closer..lol!*



Me too!

I have another 7 to add, so I'm at 322/1000

I fell last nightI rolled my ankle on a crab apple at our town's Halloween event, I was so embarrassed. 
My ankle is pretty sore, so I'm giving it a break for a day or two but I'm frustrated, just when I want to get back into a routine!


----------



## minniebeth

Cant wait for Disney said:


> i want in!!
> i'd like to see how far i can get by the time i go in  June. Dont know the exact date yet so i will go with June 1st and adjust later when i find out. Now off to figure out how many miles!!



Best wishes on starting out!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Hello All,
I am new here.  I found this thread yesterday and got so excited about it that I went out and walked 3 miles yesterday.  So, that makes
3/998 miles.
I am really working on getting into better shape and lossing some weight.  My reward for my efforts will be a Disney vacation but I have a lot to accomplish until then.....I love walking and often use Leslie Sansone dvds in addition to walking outside and using the treadmill.  I do have a bum knee that I am babying right now but hopefully it will mend itself soon.
BTW-Minniebeth, I hope your ankle feels better!!!
Thanks for letting me join in!!  Can't wait to get to know you all.
Alice


----------



## minniebeth

Welcome, Alice!
The Disboard rocks, and I love this challenge (even though I'm not real consistant with it). So glad you want to join in!

A Disney vacation is an awesome reward as well as doing something good for yourself! Disney keeps me motivated!

Thanks for the well wishes, my ankle feels much better, just not 100% yet.
I'll be walking today and hoping to be back running by the end of the week.
I hope your knee feels much better too!

Best wishes!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Thank you for the warm welcome MinnieBeth!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Just a quick post to track my miles. Today I walked 3.5 miles.  6.5/998 miles 

Hope that everyone had a great day!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*joining in... 

I'm 927 miles from POP! 4 down, 923 to go and lots of time to get it done! *


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

8.5/998 miles 
have a great night all!


----------



## tmfranlk

Minniebeth - Hope your ankle is back to 100% soon! I've done that so many times - my most notable was stepping off a Disney bus at DTD (while carrying my sleeping 5yo no less). Lots of attention from that one! 

Welcome Alice and fran!

Got in a little more this week and another bunch at the zoo.

6.75/1025


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

14/998 miles


----------



## tmfranlk

Slowly working my way there. 

8/1025


----------



## bellem04

I am adding 107.2 miles.
I keep track of my miles by writing them down in a notebook every night.

Total: 506.07/1803
Slowly but, surely!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

tmfranlk said:


> Minniebeth - Hope your ankle is back to 100% soon! I've done that so many times - my most notable was stepping off a Disney bus at DTD (while carrying my sleeping 5yo no less). Lots of attention from that one!
> 
> Welcome Alice and fran!
> 
> Got in a little more this week and another bunch at the zoo.
> 
> 6.75/1025



Thank you! 

Just added 2 more miles.  918 to go!


----------



## diamondpixienc

I just found this thread and this is so cool.  Just to clarify, I calculate the distance from my home to WDW then log the miles i've walked each day? ANd can I add the miles i've walk so far this week as I just started a walking routine on Monday 11/8?  TIA I'll check back in for a reply every now & again.


----------



## ILuvMulan

diamondpixienc said:


> I just found this thread and this is so cool.  Just to clarify, I calculate the distance from my home to WDW then log the miles i've walked each day? ANd can I add the miles i've walk so far this week as I just started a walking routine on Monday 11/8?  TIA I'll check back in for a reply every now & again.



This is a pretty flexible thread... I went to mapquest and figured out the miles from my address to AKV (that is usually where we stay).  The first time I did the thread I was trying to get back into a routine, so I wore my pedometer all day and counted all of my miles for the day (I also only had a few weeks before my trip).  I finished that in time for our trip a couple of weeks ago.  Now that I have started walking more routinely I am going to just count the miles that I walk for exercise for our trip in January. I would absolutely count your miles from when you started your rountine.

PS If I had been thinking, I would have counted all of the miles I put in a Concord Mills mall last weekend LOL (I noticed that you are from Charlotte, Asheville girl here)

Started again yesterday for next trip... 3/627


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Glad you got it started


----------



## tmfranlk

Another 5 from the last week or so...

13/1025

Also got my 7yo DD to join me with her own version I created to equate minutes to miles since she can't always walk longer distances.

Terra = 5/1025


----------



## jimmduck

I joined this thread and started about a year ago.  It is 2011.66 from my house to Magic Kingdom.

I cannot remember the last time I posted or how much mileage I mustered.

Got sick this year, emergency surgery, unable to walk for months.

Now I want to start again.

Tomorrow.

It will be a two year goal (approximately) - want to get there by January, 2013, in time for the half marathon (which, God willing, I will complete).  I am going to Disney in January but just for the 5k.

Sister in law and I injured (strained MCL for me).  

So if its, ok, I am back.  This is a cool challenge

Linda


----------



## jimmduck

and here is 3.4 miles to add to the cause...


----------



## tmfranlk

Lots of walking yesterday!

16/1025 for me and 9/1025 for DD


----------



## Saylan

I'd love to join in as well. Doing a walk/run training for the Princess 1/2 in Feb '11.

It's 1289.63 miles to The World for me and I've done 38.62 miles in training so far.


----------



## njcarita

op here..... sorry I  dissapeared for  a while...... dealing with a few things ( work...health issues etc)     so glad every one is still walking.....
 will try to rejoin and start fresh with my walking....

first page is totally out of date....so I am going to clear it.... 
and will post those who have reached their goal.... so if u have already reached goal let me know and I will post on first post of thread....


----------



## myelton01

I'm starting over as I haven't posted or kept track of my walking in AGES. Sorry everyone!!!

2/2200


----------



## myelton01

5/2200


----------



## ILuvMulan

5/627


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*16 of 927 done* *; 911 to go!!!*


----------



## sbeaulieu

This is a great thread!  I do a combo of running, walking, elliptical.  I'm trying to lose the weight I gained during pregnancy...I can't really call it baby weight anymore since my youngest is 2!  I need to lose at least 20 pounds, but to get to my goal weight I need to lose 35.  

Ok, since I managed to walk 5.5 miles yesterday, that is where I will start.

My goal is to get to 400 miles before I head to Disney in March!

5.5/1150


----------



## Princess Janay

Im in. Im in Miami which is 235 Miles from WDW.

Its a great start! Babysteps first. Tomorrow Morning It all begins.


----------



## minniebeth

Welcome to all the new people and to the people restarting out!

Well, I was looking back to the last time I posted milage, recovering from a minor ankle injury, and it did just great after that, but then in November, my mom passed away, so that really got me off track. 

My DH, DS and dear friend are running the WDW 1/2 Marathon and myself, my 2 DDs and some friends are doing the 5K. So I don't have much time, but I'm back trying to do what I can each day!

My I have 25 more miles to add, so now I'm at 347/1000.

Best wishes to everyone, one step at a time!


----------



## vhartwell

I would love to join.  My jeans are a little snug (ok..really snug) and I am going to reward myself with a trip to Disney when I have walked to the Disney Wilderness Lodge.    It is exactly 1,071 miles from my house to the Lodge, my home for one week each summer, and I can't wait to go home for another visit.


----------



## minniebeth

357/1000


----------



## Heather.Mohler

pjlla said:


> In fact... maybe I will buy/print myself an east coast map and put it on the wall in my room and start tracking my mileage on it... kind of like an AAA tripticket!!  It would be a fun visual!



I love this idea!  I have to start.  As of day before yesterday I have started walking again and so far have gone 4.5 miles.  So...


4.5/317

Heather


----------



## NYcpa

I posted on these boards until I quit training for the half marathons at WDW in January when we weren't able to compete as a family.  My 2 daughters live in Hawaii and the oldest is not allowed to get leave at that time.  She is an Army doc.  She will be starting her fellowship in July of this year and may have an easier time scheduling when she really wants to take vacation.

I would like to both walk and ride to get my miles in.  I have a bad neck which needs surgery.  The surgery will be done in July which puts a stop to our doing the WDW marathon in 2012.  It is my goal to get healthy and do the marathon again in 2013 (the 20th anniversary).  I have the 15 year medal and would really like to get the 20th.

I am currently doing 45 min a day of cardio. Most of it is done on my bike attached to a trainer.  I hope to go back to the gym tomorrow (slight problem with drivers license).  So far I have been trying to only drive to and from work.

If I can use bike miles also, I would like to walk to Old Key West with all of you.


----------



## donac

I haven't been on in a while and would like to start up again.  I would love to get there by my birthday in May.  My knee has been giving me problems.  Too many to mention but I will combine my walking and my biking. 

2.5/1095


----------



## Heather.Mohler

6.5/317!


----------



## tinkerbellandeyor

I did not read all the post but I think it is a good idea just wish I knew how to do it because I do a lot of walking it is part of my transportation because  I don't drive


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I posted back on page 1 but totally forgot about this! I had it in my subscriptions and it popped back up with new posts today. 

I think I will start fresh for the new year! 

2/656 miles   0.3% complete 



tinkerbellandeyor said:


> I did not read all the post but I think it is a good idea just wish I knew how to do it because I do a lot of walking it is part of my transportation because  I don't drive



You could get a step counter (pedometer). I think they start at about $10. You wear it on your pants waist band and it counts your steps. You can figure out how many steps equal a mile for you (usually 2000-2500) and then convert. 

Or, you can use a site like this: 
http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-distance-calculator.htm 
You can input your route and it will add up the mileage for you.


----------



## tinkerbellandeyor

txs by the it is only 64 miles to Disney world form were I live


----------



## donac

7/1095


----------



## MinnieLove

1113 miles to WDW.  I would have to walk over 3 miles a day for a year.  I better get moving!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'd like to join in! I'm hoping to reach my goal by spring 2012 when we go on our next trip!

So far 6/1168!


----------



## donac

11/1095


----------



## Merryweather27

Oh, this sounds like fun!  It's 1,017 miles from my front door to Caribbean Beach Resort, where we spent our honeymoon.  So far I am 3.35 miles on my way!


----------



## donac

18/1095


----------



## tmfranlk

Back up and running (okay, no not "running" but we did get moving the last two days in a row). 

18.7/1025 for me and 11.5/1025 for DD


----------



## Heather.Mohler

8.75/317

Heather


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

5/656 miles   0.8% complete


----------



## donac

22.5/1095


----------



## ZweetiePie

It is 515 miles from my house to Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge so I better get started.


----------



## diamondpixienc

It is approximately 538 miles from my driveway to WDW and so i've only walked 106 miles so far so that leaves 432 more miles to go....


----------



## donac

27/1095


----------



## donac

32.5/1095


----------



## Heather.Mohler

10/317


----------



## donac

34.5/1095


----------



## ::Snow_White::

11/1168


----------



## Nanabug02

Hi!

I'd like to join in!  I have a LOT of weight to lose and am just getting started on a walking program, so it will probably take me a while.  It is 1120 miles from my house to Disney.

So, as of this morning:

0.8/1120

I have to tell myself - slow and steady wins the race, right?  

Leanna


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*20/927*


----------



## Smiling Tink

I would love to join! Hopefully this will keep me motivated to walk on my treadmill everyday; especially the long days at work when I don't feel up to it once I get home. I am going to be precise with the numbers as my machine shows it 

1.251/463.89

With that distance I am out of my neighborhood


----------



## donac

49.5/1095


----------



## minniebeth

Actually have been to Disney and back before I could walk there, oh well 

I have a lot to add with the Marathon Weekend 5K/trip: another 106, 
so I'm now at: 463/1000


----------



## Smiling Tink

4.738/463.89


----------



## donac

52.5/1095


----------



## Merryweather27

Just a little update...13.82/1017 so far for me.  With that distance, I have gotten myself from my neighborhood to downtown STL.


----------



## Smiling Tink

8.649/463.89


----------



## donac

60/1095


----------



## Tinker_Belle

What a fantastic idea! I'm joining a little late...1067 miles from my house to AKL.


----------



## Smiling Tink

12.683/463.89


----------



## minniebeth

472/1000...almost half-way there!

Good job everyone, keep it up!


----------



## gudrench3

gudrench3 said:


> This week, I walked a total of 30.19 miles of1391.93.  I have 1361.74 miles left. I hope yall are having a great Friday!!!



It's been a while since I've worn my pedometer or exercised...but I am back now and will start working my way back to the world.  I hope yall are having a great Monday!


----------



## Smiling Tink

14.222/463.89


----------



## Merryweather27

16.22/1017


----------



## jimmduck

95.89/2008.26 - goal is to get to the castle by January 12, 2013

Linda


----------



## Smiling Tink

15.821/463.89


----------



## Smiling Tink

17.172/463.89


----------



## ::Snow_White::

15/1168


----------



## Smiling Tink

18.66/463.89


----------



## donac

70/1095


----------



## minniebeth

481/1000


----------



## Tinker_Belle

18/1067


----------



## Merryweather27

Ack - well, I apparently strained my Achilles tendon this week, so I'll be switching my exercise to Wii boxing until it calms back down.  No new mileage from me for a while...


----------



## donac

Merryweather27 said:


> Ack - well, I apparently strained my Achilles tendon this week, so I'll be switching my exercise to Wii boxing until it calms back down.  No new mileage from me for a while...



Sorry to hear this.  I hope it calms down quickly. 

75/1095


----------



## minniebeth

Merryweather27 said:


> Ack - well, I apparently strained my Achilles tendon this week, so I'll be switching my exercise to Wii boxing until it calms back down.  No new mileage from me for a while...



Hope it recovers quickly!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

19/1168!


----------



## Smiling Tink

21.355/463.89


----------



## Smiling Tink

23.011/463.89


----------



## minniebeth

482/1000


----------



## jimmduck

12.2/2008.26 - by January 12, 2013

Linda


----------



## jimmduck

actually, it is now 108.09/2008.26 - forgot to count earlier miles.

Linda


----------



## donac

77/1095


----------



## Tinker_Belle

25/1067


----------



## Smiling Tink

26.114/463.89


----------



## donac

82.5/1095


----------



## Smiling Tink

28.334/463.89


----------



## donac

86.5/1095


----------



## Smiling Tink

29.734/463.89


----------



## minniebeth

490/1000


----------



## daisy2jae

398/1596 All running  Even made it to WDW Marathon Weekend to add 42.4 to the total.


----------



## Tinker_Belle

23/1067


----------



## Smiling Tink

31.489/463.89


----------



## poochie

26.4/1255.4

Count me in.   Boy, do I have a lot of miles to go.


----------



## donac

96/1095


----------



## Smiling Tink

35.105/463.89


----------



## BlueFairy

Hi,

I'm new here.  
3.7/595


----------



## donac

100.5/1095


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

34/1137

I think I was on the old thread from a few years ago but didn't follow thru on the previous journey back then, so starting anew this week on a new walk to Disney! Yey! 
tink


----------



## Smiling Tink

36.887/463.89


----------



## diamondpixienc

126 of 538.... As my girl Princess Tiana would say "Every little bit counts"


----------



## Michele325

I LOVE this idea! I'm at 21.21/1183 for 2011.  I just figured out that it will take me 3 years to walk to Disney at my current millage per week.  I better up it or keep track of the miles I do that are not part of my running/walking routine.


----------



## Smiling Tink

38.919/463.89


----------



## Tinker_Belle

40/1067


----------



## donac

108/1095


----------



## ::Snow_White::

25/1168!


----------



## Smiling Tink

40.47/463.89


----------



## poochie

39.9/1255.4


----------



## donac

112/1095


----------



## Smiling Tink

42.364/463.89


----------



## kappyfamily

I would love to join you but i live in Portland Oregon and it is 2540 miles to Orlando! I'm going to dw in February 2012  so it says I will have to walk 6.59 miles everyday to get there in time...... Uhhhh.


----------



## Tinker_Belle

48/1067


----------



## donac

120/1095


----------



## Smiling Tink

43.913/463.89


----------



## jimmduck

149.04/2008.26

Linda


----------



## donac

131/1095

But I forgot to wear my pedometer today and I was very busy.


----------



## donac

131/1095

But I forgot to wear my pedometer today and I was very busy.


----------



## poochie

54.2/1255.4


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*It's been nearly 3 months since my last post and unfortunately I've only completed 7 miles since then making my total......

23/927 miles complete

I've got alot of work to do but with warm weather on its way I should be able to get myself into gear and get some miles done. *


----------



## ::Snow_White::

32.5/1168!


----------



## donac

153.5/1095


----------



## eva

Ok, I just started clocking miles instead of minutes just this week. So I am way behind most of you. But I am 6.1/1139 right now since Sunday. DH and I are training for the Expedition Everest Challenge 5K on May 6. So hopefully we can rack up some miles before then. Pretty sure we won't hit the goal before May. But it will be interesting to see how long it will take. If I do 12 miles a week...Yikes! That will take me nearly 2 years. I am thinking of doing a half marathon in 2012. Maybe that will help kick up my numbers a bit.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*+ 3 miles = 26 of 927

only 901 to go *


----------



## Smiling Tink

46.237/463.89


----------



## donac

Haven't posted in a while 

193.5/1095  

Almost at 200.  Should add a lot of miles this next week.  Working the costumes at the local high school for their musical and that is always a lot of walking.


----------



## Smiling Tink

48.871/463.89


----------



## Smiling Tink

52.414/463.89


----------



## disbabyndaddy

Just found this thread -- great idea!!  I just got a pedometer this week, for exercise, don't wear it all day.  Now, I'm curious!  Just from what I tracked: 5miles of 995 down...


----------



## basketkat

What a great motivator...I'm in!!!


----------



## donac

203.5/1095


----------



## WalkingintheFog

This will be my new inspirational challenge!

As the bird flies it would be 2031 milesfrom my door to Cinderella's door. 

But seeing as I can't fly, by land (and sea) I'll track my route!   Map Quest suggests the distance is *2814 miles*, and about 114 miles of that is over the sea.
I'll get my pedometer set up, but I have been tracking exercise, so I figure, since Jan 1 2011nmy distances are (and these are converted from metric):

Walk (outside only): 9 miles
Bike (that's exercise-bike): 275 miles
Snowshoe or CrossCountry Ski : 5 miles
Run (outside only):  40 miles
*Total year to date: 329 miles.*
329 down, 2485 miles left..... And 7 months left on my ticker....
I think I can do it!

I won't count more than 1242.5 of exercise bike tho...And once we hit May, I'll ramp up the outside walking and running.

I actually hit Goal with WW's today, after a self inflicted plateau for the last 3 or more months,  so I'm celebrating!  (Yay me!)


----------



## donac

210.5/2095


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*+ 5 miles = 31 of 927

only 896 to go *


----------



## Smiling Tink

55.608/463.89


----------



## Smiling Tink

58.072/463.89


----------



## donac

234.5/1095  Had a very busy couple of days.


----------



## Smiling Tink

60.585/463.89


----------



## donac

242/1095


----------



## passporterfan13

I'm going to walk to Hogwarts 

According to Google Maps it's 2,148 km from my door to IofA with WWoHP (about 1,335 miles for you Americans). This sounds like a fun way to get in my exercise so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## jimmduck

203.10/2008.26 - by January 12, 2013

Linda


----------



## passporterfan13

6.5/2,148 LOL. It's a start.


----------



## Smiling Tink

63.868/463.89


----------



## donac

246.5/1095


----------



## Smiling Tink

67.008/463.89


----------



## donac

251.5/1095


----------



## poochie

126.5/1255.4 - Who hoooo    10% of the way there!!!


----------



## ILuvMulan

Just letting you guys know that I have not fallen off the face of the earth.   I have been battling hip pain since my last "walk to Disney" but am getting some injections next week, so hopefully it won't be too long before I am walking with you all again. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Smiling Tink

Take care of that hip and don't push yourself too soon!

70.127/463.89


----------



## disbabyndaddy

15 of 995 down.  Good Lord...I'm *crawling* to Disney World!


----------



## ILuvMulan

Smiling Tink said:


> Take care of that hip and don't push yourself too soon!
> 
> 70.127/463.89


Thank you!



disbabyndaddy said:


> 15 of 995 down.  Good Lord...I'm *crawling* to Disney World!


At least you are moving! and in the right direction LOL


----------



## disbabyndaddy

ILuvMulan said:


> At least you are moving! and in the right direction LOL



You're right!  I just thought I'd get to WDW sometime in the next 10 years!   Just got off the elliptical...now 16 of 995 down!  Slowly, but surely...


----------



## donac

260/1095


----------



## disbabyndaddy

18/995 down.  At this point, I've made it around 465 (in Indy) and just got on 65 South!


----------



## Smiling Tink

73.235/463.89


----------



## disbabyndaddy

25/995...slowly, but surely.


----------



## Smiling Tink

76.506/463.89


----------



## donac

294/1095


----------



## jimmduck

238.49/2008.26

Good thing this is a two year goal, the turtle is moving though lol.

Linda


----------



## Smiling Tink

79.635/463.89


----------



## disbabyndaddy

30/995


----------



## Smiling Tink

82.748/463.89


----------



## donac

313/1095  I made 300 miles


----------



## ILuvMulan

Went for my first walk on Monday after having an injection in my SI joint last week.  Getting some relief but taking it slow. Next trip is not until April 2012 so plenty of time.  If my hip starts feeling better then maybe I'll walk it twice before then 1.3/627


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

+ 13 miles = *44 of 927*
only 883 to go


----------



## Smiling Tink

86.036/463.89


----------



## donac

345/1095


----------



## TammyNC

I would love to join in. I'm just getting back on track with exercising since my  hysterectomy in middle January.

I did 2 miles on the treadmill yesterday and will look for a battery for my pedometer today.

So far I am at 2/648.


----------



## TammyNC

4.6/648


----------



## Tasha+Scott

I'd like to join this challenge! 

I'm walking to Pop which is 684.68 miles from here.

I walked tonight and am at 2.5/684.68.

Dh is also planning to do this challenge with me as a little friendly competition to see who can get there first. So far I have a 2.5 mile lead on him since his back has been hurting this weekend but I know once he feels better he will try to give me a run for the money. That's okay though since it motivates me.


----------



## CarpeLiberum

This sounds like fun!!!

1107 miles. 

Hmmm...might take me a while.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

adding 6 more miles

*52*/927


----------



## Smiling Tink

89.166/463.89


----------



## Tasha+Scott

7.68/684.68


----------



## ILuvMulan

Still taking it slow, but another 1.3 down.  2.6/627


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

adding 9 more

*61*/927


----------



## donac

385/1095


----------



## ILuvMulan

14.1/627


----------



## Retye81

Just starting this thing today!  I'm gonna walk my way to Disneyland because we're in Colorado.   

3/1050


----------



## Retye81

6/1050


----------



## donac

Haven't posted for a while 

425/1095  

Over 400 miles


----------



## Hawleys

Just joining this thread today. 

It's 438 miles from Berkeley CA to Disneyland. 

4/438


----------



## Hawleys

7.5/438


----------



## Hawleys

16/438


----------



## Hawleys

19.5/438


----------



## ILuvMulan

51.3/627


----------



## Hawleys

36/438

Walked 6 miles on Sunday! Disneyland here I come!


----------



## disbabyndaddy

86/995...slowly, but surely.  So far, I'm "on I-65 about 25 miles north of Louisville!"


----------



## donac

475/1095.  It would be fun to reach half way before my birthday on Sunday but I don't think I will be able to do it.


----------



## tinkerbellfriend

I would love to join this thread.  My distance to Disney is 777 miles.  I am starting this today and I walked 2 miles today.  I think this is such a cool idea...love it!


----------



## tinkerbellfriend

I would love to join this thread.  My distance to Disney is 777 miles.  I am starting this today and I walked 2 miles.  I think this is such a cool idea...love it!


----------



## Hawleys

tinkerbellfriend said:


> I would love to join this thread.  My distance to Disney is 777 miles.  I am starting this today and I walked 2 miles.  I think this is such a cool idea...love it!



Sweet! The more the merrier. 

39.5/438


----------



## Hawleys

Just returned from a 6 mile walk in the Oakland Redwoods on this beautiful Memorial Day. 

49/438


----------



## susieb16

I would love to join this thread.  It is 1196 miles from my house to Disney World.  I walked 2 miles today.


----------



## tinkerbellfriend

susieb16 said:


> I would love to join this thread.  It is 1196 miles from my house to Disney World.  I walked 2 miles today.



Welcome Susieb16, I just joined too!!


Need to update my mile status, 6/777


----------



## susieb16

Walked another 2 miles today so thats 4/1196.  Haven't walked in a while, so hopefully I'll be able to up my distance soon.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

90/995


----------



## Retye81

83/1050


----------



## Zhoen

I can't be sure I'll get all 913 miles in before next Memorial day, but I guess it's worth a shot!  Fun idea!

0/913


----------



## Hawleys

susieb16 said:


> Walked another 2 miles today so thats 4/1196.  Haven't walked in a while, so hopefully I'll be able to up my distance soon.



You'll be walking more in no time at all.



Zhoen said:


> I can't be sure I'll get all 913 miles in before next Memorial day, but I guess it's worth a shot!  Fun idea!
> 
> 0/913



Welcome! 


I caught some good weather the last couple days. 3.5 miles yesterday, 3.5 miles today. 

56/438


----------



## Hawleys

I managed to get a 3.5 mile walk in yesterday before it started raining too hard. And this morning I did my longest walk yet--7 miles! 

66.5/438


----------



## susieb16

I walked 3 today so that makes it 7/1196.


----------



## disbabyndaddy

94/995


----------



## ILuvMulan

I am up to 68/627


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*80*/905 miles  (Currently, I'm just outside of Lexington, KY  )


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

* 103/905 miles* *11% complete *


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*130/905 14% complete *


----------



## disbabyndaddy

120/995 - I made it to Louisville from Indy!


----------



## Disneyfn420

I want to start this up too! I think I was on a list for this awhile ago and it disappeared and I got off track. I have 1125 miles to go and will start running/biking this weekend! 

Leslie


----------



## lovesdumbo

I was tracking this on my own before I saw this thread.  My friend & I signed up for the 1/2 marathon in January 2012.  I was thinking it would be a good training goal to try to "walk" to WDW before the marathon.  Not looking like I will make that goal.

Since I got a pedometer in April I have walked 196 miles of about 1350 miles (depends on which map you use).  I have 1147 to go or 6.2 miles per day til the marathon.  I figure I am in CT now but must be getting close to NY.


----------



## ILuvMulan

85.7/627


----------



## disbabyndaddy

130/995...slowly but surely making my way to the south side of Louisville!


----------



## allgrownup

I haven't read all 58 pages, but it looks like this thread is mostly for walking to WDW.   I am going to see how close to DLR I can get.........from Alaska.   It's 3385 miles, and if I walk every day until my next trip, I can get there by walking 4.5 miles a day.

We hope to do the DL half marathon (DD) and the 5k (me)  in September of 2013.

Wish me luck!

8)


----------



## Disneyfn420

Did 4 miles Saturday and 4 Sunday so I'm 8/1125. Just getting started


----------



## Disneyfn420

Did 6.5 miles yesterday 2.75 running and 3.75 on a bike. So I'm at 14.5/1125


----------



## Disneyfn420

Did 4.5 last night so I'm at 19/1125.


----------



## 2mchwrk

4.5/1362 miles!!  I'll get there <3


----------



## Disneyfn420

I saw this on a Run Disney post on Facebook. Sounds like a cool idea. Since we are already counting the miles why not "make some money" and then can pay for a trip to WDW since that is where we were trying to end up anyway. 


FRIDAY FUN: Here's a fun conceptpay yourself to run. Think about it, if you paid yourself $1 for each mile you run in training for a half marathon or marathon, you could treat yourself to something pretty nice after the race. What do you think?


----------



## 2mchwrk

7/1362 as of today. Walk on Disney fans!!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

Disneyfn420 said:


> I want to start this up too! I think I was on a list for this awhile ago and it disappeared and I got off track. I have 1125 miles to go and will start running/biking this weekend!
> 
> Leslie





lovesdumbo said:


> I was tracking this on my own before I saw this thread.  My friend & I signed up for the 1/2 marathon in January 2012.  I was thinking it would be a good training goal to try to "walk" to WDW before the marathon.  Not looking like I will make that goal.
> 
> Since I got a pedometer in April I have walked 196 miles of about 1350 miles (depends on which map you use).  I have 1147 to go or 6.2 miles per day til the marathon.  I figure I am in CT now but must be getting close to NY.





allgrownup said:


> I haven't read all 58 pages, but it looks like this thread is mostly for walking to WDW.   I am going to see how close to DLR I can get.........from Alaska.   It's 3385 miles, and if I walk every day until my next trip, I can get there by walking 4.5 miles a day.
> 
> We hope to do the DL half marathon (DD) and the 5k (me)  in September of 2013.
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> 8)





2mchwrk said:


> 4.5/1362 miles!!  I'll get there <3



*Welcome!!!! *


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*160/905 18% complete*


----------



## Disneyfn420

Did 3 more miles 22/1125


----------



## disbabyndaddy

150/995


----------



## lovesdumbo

222 miles of 1,350.  1,128 to go.  16% complete.


----------



## Disneyfn420

25.5/1125


----------



## Hawleys

I've been traveling in Europe and haven't updated in way too long. We walked many, many miles on our trip but I didn't record any of them. 

Back at home and this past week I walked 16.5 miles. 

83/438

Hoping to "walk" to Disneyland before our Veteran's Day trip.


----------



## jimmduck

582.53/2008.26  - by January 12 (or so), 2013

Linda


----------



## Hawleys

I had a hard time walking last week. Social engagements kept getting in the way...only 11.5 miles. Starting fresh this week!

94.5/438


----------



## redheadtove

What a great idea... I came across the DISBOARDS 1 week ago and I love it... I'm a HUGE Disney fan... I'm starting effective Sept 1st training to become a runner. I'm going to do a 5KM to start  ( maybe the 5km at Castaway in January, but I have to find out the details of that run since I'm travelling alone with my 2 DD's)  then work my way to a 1/2 marathon.. Hopefully by 2012 I will be running in the Princess Half Marathon at WDW.. This walk to Disney is a great way to track my miles walking and running... I'm going to do this... Now to figure out how far I am from Disneyland... Ladies and Gentleman inspire me!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## *Seanaci*

We're heading to Disneyland in Dec 2012. I came up with the idea of walking to Disneyland back in June when I got my step counter (to keep me motivated to wear it). So, in that time (as I count my miles at the end of every month...found it too hard to keep track weekly), I've walked 138 or 1100 miles to Disneyland.  Already contemplating extending it to be round trip milage.  We'll see how far I get between now and Dec 2012.


----------



## Hawleys

redheadtove said:


> What a great idea... I came across the DISBOARDS 1 week ago and I love it... I'm a HUGE Disney fan... I'm starting effective Sept 1st training to become a runner. I'm going to do a 5KM to start  ( maybe the 5km at Castaway in January, but I have to find out the details of that run since I'm travelling alone with my 2 DD's)  then work my way to a 1/2 marathon.. Hopefully by 2012 I will be running in the Princess Half Marathon at WDW.. This walk to Disney is a great way to track my miles walking and running... I'm going to do this... Now to figure out how far I am from Disneyland... Ladies and Gentleman inspire me!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!


Training for a 5k sounds great! Keep us posted on your progress. 



*Seanaci* said:


> We're heading to Disneyland in Dec 2012. I came up with the idea of walking to Disneyland back in June when I got my step counter (to keep me motivated to wear it). So, in that time (as I count my miles at the end of every month...found it too hard to keep track weekly), I've walked 138 or 1100 miles to Disneyland.  Already contemplating extending it to be round trip milage.  We'll see how far I get between now and Dec 2012.



Welcome!


----------



## Hawleys

Hawleys said:


> I had a hard time walking last week. Social engagements kept getting in the way...only 11.5 miles. Starting fresh this week!
> 
> 94.5/438



It's been a couple weeks since I posted but I've been walking pretty regularly. Today I am going to tackle my "hilly" route for the first time since my knee surgery in Nov. 2010.

120/438


----------



## suzysharp

This is an awesome idea! So I just figured out that I am 1129 miles to WDW and my goals is going to be to finish this by the end of the year which means an average of ~56 miles per week... we'll see how this goals.. I'm at 26.14 miles so far this week so thats a pretty good start!



26.14/1129 or 2.3%


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*187/905 20% complete*


----------



## suzysharp

51.43/1129 = 4.5%
A slower start then I'd hoped but hopefully I'll make it by the Tinker Bell 1/2...


----------



## fromscratchmom

I haven't been to Disney in a long time and don't have a Disney trip planned right now, but since I know I want to go again and preferably sooner rather than later... lol... 

I decided here with other Dis fans was the perfect place to come talk to folks getting in shape in preparation for a trip. I'm using my October trip to Williamsburg VA as a short term motivation for my exercise goals and my as not yet planned future Disney trip for a long term goal. 

I've been losing weight since sometime in June and I've lost 31 pounds so far. My weight loss has been good but because of my own issues in my head I'm always impatient for more and I let myself be a slave to my scale more than I should and worry too much over tiny fluctuations up which I cannot seem to avoid or super short plateaus. I'm following my loving husband's advice he gave me after years of watching me do every diet under the sun only to plateau for months and months and then give up eventually, once after sticking it out for eight months of plateau!  

We are calling it diet switching. I am not sticking to one diet plan all the time. I'm switching around. I've done a 15 day juice fast. I've done a kind of a strange elimination diet, I'm currently in the middle of a 28 day course of a thing called the HCG diet. I'm so thank-ful to be into a third month of weight loss and not experience any plateau of significance to speak of.  

After wrestling with my cheapskate gene for a couple of months, I finally joined a gym in the last of July or the first of August.  I've been working out a lot and really enjoying it. Since this is already long I won't go into too many details about why a gym or why I'm so thrilled to still be exercising and managing to avoid all the weird exercise problems I'd been experiencing for years. But, suffice it to say that at this point, I'm crazy happy about how well I'm doing at the gym.

I decided this weekend that in order to divert myself from my obsession with my scale I need other goals to focus on and be happy about,  like all the inches I've lost.  I'm going to measure again tomorrow since its been a couple of weeks.  

And I'm setting a few other goals too. i want to be down to a size 18 before my October trip. Since I'm already down to a 20, I'm pretty sure that is do-able.  

Then there are exercise goals... I want to be able to walk a 10 mile "random hill" program (level 7 difficulty) on the treadmill at the gym before my trip, among other things. 

I'd love some feedback on what y'all think is the best way to adapt that type of thinking to the type of fitness needed to walk all day, day after day at Disney, or any other walking heavy vacation.  Such as: Should I go for a certain speed or should I focus more on the stamina to keep going for longer when I can manage the time in a day to walk for a long time? etc.

or any old thing you want to suggest!


----------



## fromscratchmom

fromscratchmom said:


> I decided this weekend that in order to divert myself from my obsession with my scale I need other goals to focus on and be happy about,  like all the inches I've lost.  I'm going to measure again tomorrow since its been a couple of weeks.



So, I measured this morning and I'm down a total of 5 inches around my waist and 4 around my hips. 

You know how people come up with huge inches lost numbers by the time they get to their goal weight and you know their waist probably wasn't that big to begin with and they do still exist as opposed to melting into thin air... that is from adding up all the inches lost from however many parts of their body they are measuring. Which puts me at 13 1/2 inches lost so far. 

Now I just have to go to the gym sometime today, in spite, of not getting a good nights sleep


----------



## fromscratchmom

So I looked up how far to Disney for me, as well as how far to go to get from my house to Williamsburg VA since that is our October trip. And I spoke to my husband about my plan since my plan involves actually going to Disney later. 

Here is my plan. ... given that I am doing a lot of different kinds of exercise varying my workout from day to day, and lots of other factors....

bike to Williamsburg : 389 miles
walk to Disney : 984 miles

and there are actually others I might do too. lol. but first things first these are what I am actively tracking and going to post about.

Dear Husband insisted I have to include the walking I've been doing already since I started losing weight and he being the one with a head for numbers he then further insisted I was under estimating how much I could count for that. So with his estimate and how much I did yesterday at the gym:::

biking to *Williamsburg* : *5*/389

walking to *Disney*: *28.2*/984

chiropractic at 11 today, another appointment at 2... I'll do the gym either right after the 2 o'clock or late in the evening... just have to keep on going...


----------



## disbabyndaddy

204/995...still headed down I-65 toward Louisville!


----------



## suzysharp

After Week 2 I'm at 65.22/1129=5.77%

I"m doing better this week though as I've already run 8 miles of training toward Tink!


----------



## fromscratchmom

biking to Williamsburg : 9/389

walking to Disney: 35/984

new shoe inserts... then new shoes... as soon as they are broken in...


----------



## fromscratchmom

biking to Williamsburg : 25/389

walking to Disney: 40/984


----------



## fromscratchmom

biking to Williamsburg : 32.55/389

walking to Disney: 42.76/984


----------



## fromscratchmom

biking to Williamsburg : 32.55/389

walking to Disney: 45.06/984


----------



## suzysharp

Week 3 still going strong (actually doing a bit better then b4!)

100.79/1129 = 8.9%


----------



## suzysharp

After Week 3 still going strong (actually doing a bit better then b4!)

100.79/1129 = 8.9%


----------



## fromscratchmom

suzysharp said:


> Week 3 still going strong (actually doing a bit better then b4!)
> 
> 100.79/1129 = 8.9%



You go girl!


----------



## fromscratchmom

biking to Williamsburg : 38/389

walking to Disney: 48.215/984


----------



## fromscratchmom

biking to Williamsburg : 53/389

walking to Disney: 51.215/984


----------



## fromscratchmom

biking to Williamsburg : 68.12/389

walking to Disney: 54.215/984


----------



## believenfaith

I know I'm late to the party...but I'm joining in now.

We have a trip planned for next year, leaving on July 8, 2012. I have 1050 miles to get to WDW and 41 weeks to do it. I just figured out I need to average 25.6 miles/wk....totally doable :woohoo

As an additional incentive, I've also set a goal to train for the 5k at Epcot in January. 

Wish me luck!!


----------



## fromscratchmom

That's awesome!


----------



## believenfaith

I walked/ran the 5k distance distance today...3.29 mi at a 17:30/mi pace. Working to get down to a 15min/mi so as not to embarrass myself if I go   to the disney 5k in Jan 

3 miles down.....1047 to go


----------



## suzysharp

Week 4... not quite as strong as last week but still decent...

130.81/1129 = 11.6% 

Working on increasing my speed/intervals today is was 2.25 miles in 44 min which is 19.55 min miles... I really need to step that up b4 the tink!


----------



## suzysharp

believenfaith said:


> I walked/ran the 5k distance distance today...3.29 mi at a 17:30/mi pace. Working to get down to a 15min/mi so as not to embarrass myself if I go   to the disney 5k in Jan
> 
> 3 miles down.....1047 to go



Way to go!!! You'll get there!!


----------



## fromscratchmom

Got sick for four days and then got called home due to weird circumstances the kids couldn't handled while I was trying to get back on track today... but I am sure gonna add the bit that I did walk. 

biking to Williamsburg : 68.12/389

walking to Disney: 55.615/984


----------



## suzysharp

Midweek update... this week is going better then last!

149.2/1129 = 13.2%


----------



## fromscratchmom

I'm still struggling with getting back on track with exercise and apparently not being all the way healthy again yet, but I did go to the gym today.. keepin' on keepin' on as best as I can...

biking to Williamsburg : 80.12/389

walking to Disney: 57.615/984

BTW, anyone have experience to know, after a colonoscopy, will I need more than a day to recover? or will it be like a nothing thing to go through?


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

fromscratchmom said:


> I'm still struggling with getting back on track with exercise and apparently not being all the way healthy again yet, but I did go to the gym today.. keepin' on keepin' on as best as I can...
> 
> biking to Williamsburg : 80.12/389
> 
> walking to Disney: 57.615/984
> 
> BTW, anyone have experience to know, after a colonoscopy, will I need more than a day to recover? or will it be like a nothing thing to go through?



*I've never had a colonoscopy but I'm a RN. One day will probably be fine as long as that procedure is all that they perform (no biopsies, treatments, etc.) Just be sure to follow your doctor's discharge instructions and you should be fine. BTW, your doing a great job on the biking/walking. *


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*202/905 22% complete*


----------



## fromscratchmom

I did not do any walking today, but I had my medical procedure this morning and accept for not being allowed to drive and possibly being loopy enough from the anesthesia to have messed up my ongoing online scrabble games I have with a few friends, all is well. *big cheesy grin*


----------



## suzysharp

Week 5... just keep walking...
159.4/1129 = 14.1% 

Working on increasing my speed/intervals today is was 2.25 miles in 42 min which is 18.66 min miles... 2 minute improve over last week so I'll take it but I stilly need to step that up b4 the tink!


----------



## fromscratchmom

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *... BTW, your doing a great job on the biking/walking. *



Thank-you so much. 
I love this thread... watching how everyone is doing... making myself keep trying just so I can post... 

biking to Williamsburg : 89.94/389

walking to Disney: 63.695/984


----------



## suzysharp

Week 6...

191.41/1129 = 16.95%

I did 2.31 m in the time is took me to do 2.25 last thursday... not a huge improvement but every little bit counts... =)

Also I tried doing that Self bootcamp on the treadmill I got through about 8 min and it totally kicked my butt...I'll try again on thursday =)


----------



## fromscratchmom

For some reason when I get sick, I seem to fight it and go up and down with it for weeks at a time. So I've really been struggling here for a while now and I have been on the edge of becoming completely discouraged a few times seeing myself get further and further from the possibility of making my Williamsburg goal before the trip. Before I got sick I was exactly on track with only a couple of days to spare that I could slack off. Now I am having to tell myself I can still bike that distance even if I have to finish after the trip and that that isn't the end of the world. urg....   Anywho... I am still doing what I can and I did walk at the mall yesterday with DD13 and today with DD11. Not sure if I'll get to the gym any today, but I'm glad I got a bit of walking in, rather than just giving in to feeling fatigued.


biking to Williamsburg : 106.19/389

walking to Disney: 70.345/984


----------



## suzysharp

fromscratchmom said:


> For some reason when I get sick, I seem to fight it and go up and down with it for weeks at a time. So I've really been struggling here for a while now and I have been on the edge of becoming completely discouraged a few times seeing myself get further and further from the possibility of making my Williamsburg goal before the trip. Before I got sick I was exactly on track with only a couple of days to spare that I could slack off. Now I am having to tell myself I can still bike that distance even if I have to finish after the trip and that that isn't the end of the world. urg....   Anywho... I am still doing what I can and I did walk at the mall yesterday with DD13 and today with DD11. Not sure if I'll get to the gym any today, but I'm glad I got a bit of walking in, rather than just giving in to feeling fatigued.


You can do it!! I have faith in you!! And its great that you are doing some of your walking with your kids! Its good for all of you!!


----------



## Jdougherty

What a neat Idea!
 I am training for the WDW 1/2 in Jan,

Let see this week I've run 11 miles out of the 1,801m from Colorado to our resort CBR.


----------



## fromscratchmom

Thank-you Suzysharp for the encouragement! 
I got an invite to go to the zoo this morning and since we have a membership, it's only 20 minutes from my house and I've been thinking I should get out and socialize more... of course I said yes.   I'll have to estimate how much walking I did tho. 

biking to Williamsburg : 106.19/389

walking to Disney: 72.345/984


----------



## suzysharp

fromscratchmom said:


> Thank-you Suzysharp for the encouragement!
> I got an invite to go to the zoo this morning and since we have a membership, it's only 20 minutes from my house and I've been thinking I should get out and socialize more... of course I said yes.   I'll have to estimate how much walking I did tho.
> 
> biking to Williamsburg : 106.19/389
> 
> walking to Disney: 72.345/984




Thats great!! Any excuse to get out socialize and also get a workout is worth doing!


----------



## suzysharp

Week 7 update

233.49/1129 = 20.68%

Last week I was really good...even got in 4 runs...this week I've not been good so far...gotta get moving...


----------



## lisam427

i would love to join in this if its ok.  according to mapquest i would have to walk 1191 miles to get to port orleans riverside.  what do i have to do to join in?


----------



## fromscratchmom

lisam427 said:


> i would love to join in this if its ok.  according to mapquest i would have to walk 1191 miles to get to port orleans riverside.  what do i have to do to join in?



Certainly you may-- and you have already done it: got your miles and posted! 

Welcome!


----------



## fromscratchmom

biking to Williamsburg : 106.19/389

walking to Disney: 97.75/984


I'm in Williamsburg VA and I'm having a rough time on the vacation which kind of stinks when I was working so hard before I got sick and making so much progress, using the vacation for one of my motivations. But hey, I got sick and I stayed sick for ages, and nothing is gonna change that. Once I get home again, I'll just have to get back to work!


----------



## lisam427

thankyou for the welcome!! i am exicted to do this.  i think it will keep me motivated to get moving! i dont go to the gym or have any exercise equipment as i am just starting out.  i do have walk away the pounds videos (watp) or i can walk outside if the weather isnt bad.  i figured this would be a good start.

sunday-watp 2 miles
monday-rest
tuesday-watp 1 mile

so far 3/ 1191 to por


----------



## suzysharp

Week 9 (never made it on here last week)

308.87/1129 = 27.35 % Over a quarter of the way there!

Welcome lisam427!


----------



## suzysharp

Week 10
344.52/1129 = 30.51%  
Not quite reaching my goal of 35 miles per week...hoping to step it up to 40 miles for the next 10 weeks ...


----------



## suzysharp

Week 11 - 

375.93/1129 = 33.29% of the way


----------



## fromscratchmom

walking to Disney: 99/984


----------



## jimmduck

866.09/2008.26

Guess I am getting close to halfway (want to be there by about January 15, 2013 - in time for the half marathon)

Linda


----------



## Maryrn11168

I have just discovered this thread while researching training for the Disney 1/2 Marathon this January.  A little history of me, I have never been or will I be a runner.  I have pins and screws holding my left knee together and I have had back surgery for problems with my right leg, but my friends and I have decided to do the Disney 1/2 Marathon.  My plan is to walk it and to get my pace to less than 15 min mile so I do not get swept.  Training for this marathon has gotten me off the couch and walking.  In three weeks, I went from walking 3 miles and wanting to die to walking 8 miles the morning after Thanksgiving and feeling pretty good!!  WOW!! 

 But I was wondering what I was going to do for motiviation after January,  well now I discivered walk to Disney.  We are having a family trip there in June 2012, so now I need to walk approx. 1140 more miles.

so add me  40/1133.


----------



## lisam427

things have been pretty nuts in my life.  but i am back on track.  i will continue to work on my walk to port orleans riverside!


----------



## suzysharp

Well I've missed posting for a few weeks but still doing my run/walk thing most of the time and I've dropped over a minute from my average mile time in the past month or so which is awesome! I average 15.87 min per mile today for my 40 min workout at lunch so I am finally better then the disney required speed for the 2nd workout in a row and its under 5 weeks til the Family Fiesta 5k which I'm doing as a warmup for the Tink... anyhow...

Week 15
518.58/1129 = 46% Almost halfway!


----------



## fromscratchmom

suzysharp said:


> Well I've missed posting for a few weeks but still doing my run/walk thing most of the time and I've dropped over a minute from my average mile time in the past month or so which is awesome! I average 15.87 min per mile today for my 40 min workout at lunch so I am finally better then the disney required speed for the 2nd workout in a row and its under 5 weeks til the Family Fiesta 5k which I'm doing as a warmup for the Tink... anyhow...
> 
> Week 15
> 518.58/1129 = 46% Almost halfway!



That is awesome, Suzy! 

I am still struggling with my health issues and have never gotten back to the level I'd been working at before I got sick last October. Nevertheless I am chipping away at it. 

 walking to Disney: 109/984


----------



## suzysharp

fromscratchmom said:


> That is awesome, Suzy!
> 
> I am still struggling with my health issues and have never gotten back to the level I'd been working at before I got sick last October. Nevertheless I am chipping away at it.



You'll get through it! You just have to take it one step at a time!


----------



## suzysharp

Week 16

555.84/1129 = 49.2%

Almost halfway!! Unlikely though that I'll make it b4 Disneyland as thats in 6.5 weeks so that would be 88 miles per week...


----------



## suzysharp

Week 17

Finally over half way!!

589.9/1129 = 52.24%


----------



## aurora23

Count me in! I have 734.15 miles to walk until I get to Pop Century. This should be fun.


----------



## BobbinWeez

I love the idea of this thread...it's inspiring me to start walking...going to be interesting to walk outside here in New England this time of year. Any tips on staying warm while walking in colder climates?


----------



## suzysharp

Week 18

625.61/1129 = 55.4% 

Hopefully I'll do lots of miles at WDW next week!


----------



## suzysharp

Week 20! I missed last week b/c I was at WDW!

728.33/1129 = 64.5%

70+ miles at WDW sure helps raise my percentage!!


----------



## suzysharp

Week 21

775.8/1129 = 68.7%

Half marathon training is definitely helping my step count! How are my fellow walkers?


----------



## njcarita

op here...so so so sorry .....I have not kept up with this thread....I have been sick since June...doc still trying to figure out exactly what the heck is going on with me........but if anyone has competed the challange I would love to add u to first page.......Im having a good week .....so I will promise to check back in to update


----------



## goofytinkerbell

I'm not on the boards a lot, but I'm doing this!

I had a major health scare last week (I feel fine but I'll find out over the next month if I'm okay) and am now determined to lose some weight.

I'm 1748 miles from the front gates.  There's no way I can do this in a year, but I want to see how far I CAN get.  I'm starting today and have .98 miles so far!


----------



## njcarita

goofytinkerbell said:


> I'm not on the boards a lot, but I'm doing this!
> 
> I had a major health scare last week (I feel fine but I'll find out over the next month if I'm okay) and am now determined to lose some weight.
> 
> I'm 1748 miles from the front gates.  There's no way I can do this in a year, but I want to see how far I CAN get.  I'm starting today and have .98 miles so far!



hugs......ive been sick since June..docs are still trying to figure out whats wrong with me............but since I have been feeling better last few weeks hoping to restart challange...............hope everything comes back good for u..


----------



## SPAM

I am in I have 948 miles to get to Disney and I knocked out 2.5 this morning so I now have 945.5 miles to go!


----------



## Therinian

This sounds like fun!

I am 1,017 miles from my house to Magic Kingdom Drive (according to Google Maps!). I will start tomorrow morning and keep track of the miles I walk each day. I may keep track on Facebook and/or Twitter and/or LiveJournal, just to help keep me motivated.


----------



## Therinian

Got up at 6:30 a.m. and walked the first 0.75 mi (out of 1,017 mi). 

I am also taking part in the "Couch to 5k" plan, so the reason for the small numbers coincides with the time the plan tells me to walk/jog each day. The more time I spend on my treadmill, the milage should increase (and my waistline decreases, lol!)


----------



## goofytinkerbell

I reached 20 miles today!!  Only 1728 miles to go...


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

Hello! I would love to jump into your challenge. 






After I am done being a "mom taxi" this morning I plan on stopping at the walking trail near my house. My goal is to stop there at least 4 times a week.

Good luck to everyone! See you in Walt Disney World .


----------



## goofytinkerbell

I reached 50 miles today!!!


----------



## camnhan

1101 miles for me! count me in!!!


----------



## goofytinkerbell

I've now reached 100 miles!

Only 1645 to go...


----------



## goofytinkerbell

Where is everyone with your updates?


----------



## abby&emmasmom

I have 914 miles to gate.  I need as much inspiration and motivation as possible.  We have a trip booked for September and not exactly sure I'm going to make it, but I am going to give it all I've got.  It helps to be accountable, so here we go... I'm on my way to see M-I-C-K-E-Y!!


----------



## goofytinkerbell

I've finally reached 10% of goal!

Keeping in mind that the goal is 1748 miles, that's not bad


----------



## shmoogrrrl

I started this last year and kind of dropped off (although I did train for, and run the Princess Half Marathon last week, so I suspect I came close to my goal, even if I didn't keep track.)

Google Maps says it is 863 miles from my house, so that is what I am going with.  I will also likely run/walk it.

Right now I am 105/863, including my running time for January and February, giving me 758 miles left for the year. That is about 76 miles a month to finish by the end of the year.  That is 19 miles a week.  Yikes.  Not sure that I am going to make that.  I am gonna try, though!


----------



## goofytinkerbell

200 miles!


----------



## ykmom

I love thins idea and thought what great motivation so I hope I can join in.  However, I checked and it is 3792.3 miles so I think I will start by walking to the closest airport with a direct flight which is 964.7 miles. Hope that is okay!


----------



## Heather.Mohler

Joining up!  358 miles from my home to WDW, so...

1.74/358


----------



## goofytinkerbell

ykmom said:


> I love thins idea and thought what great motivation so I hope I can join in.  However, I checked and it is 3792.3 miles so I think I will start by walking to the closest airport with a direct flight which is 964.7 miles. Hope that is okay!



Wow you're even further away than me!

I've gone 239.7 miles, leaving me with about 1459 more to go...


----------



## ykmom

goofytinkerbell said:


> Wow you're even further away than me!
> 
> I've gone 239.7 miles, leaving me with about 1459 more to go...



Yup - I thought well maybe I'll walk to disneyland since that's where we usually go but it was still 2800 miles, so I'll start with Edmonton.


----------



## Heather.Mohler

3.74/358


----------



## goofytinkerbell

I hit 300 miles today!

That's still just over 17% of goal so I have a loooong way to go


----------



## Heather.Mohler

4.97/358


----------



## Heather.Mohler

6/358


----------



## lsenquiz

Signing up.  438 miles from my home to Disney Boardwalk Villas.

2/438


----------



## lsenquiz

4/438


----------



## goofytinkerbell

351/1729 miles

That's 20%...


----------



## Heather.Mohler

6.43/358


----------



## lsenquiz

7/438


----------



## lsenquiz

9/438


----------



## lsenquiz

13/438


----------



## goofytinkerbell

407/1729  Slow but steady


----------



## Heather.Mohler

7.07/358


----------



## Heather.Mohler

8.8/358


----------



## Heather.Mohler

10.47/358


----------



## goofytinkerbell

520/1729


----------



## Heather.Mohler

13.47/358


----------



## Heather.Mohler

19.25/358


----------



## goofytinkerbell

665/1729


----------



## goofytinkerbell

Thought it was time for an update!:

805.6/1729


----------



## Heather.Mohler

20.19/358


----------



## tinkerbye

I would love to join all of you! I mean it's only 1060 right? I'm doing the princess half next year and this will help me one my way.


----------



## goofytinkerbell

891/1729
Finally hit the halfway point!


----------



## Heather.Mohler

22.69/358


----------



## WaDiWo

Wow, what a great idea!

I know i'm late to the party ... but I guess i better start trecking down from New Jersey.  Do I have to start all over now?  or would the miles I logged over the past 6 months count?? 

obsessed with little things like this!!


----------



## Heather.Mohler

25.78/358


----------



## Heather.Mohler

28.41/358


----------



## Heather.Mohler

35.47/358


----------



## Heather.Mohler

46.8/358


----------



## tinkerbye

44/1060
Not too bad so far, I've made it into New Jersey!


----------



## goofytinkerbell

All my walking on vacation moved me along nicely:

1006/1729


----------



## Heather.Mohler

55.55/358


----------



## tinkerbye

50/1060 I can no longer see the statue of liberty!


----------



## minandmick

I'm in!!!!!  

44.4/877  (my door to Magic Kingdom)


----------



## minandmick

50.3/877


----------



## minandmick

54.4/877


----------



## Heather.Mohler

62.36/358


----------



## Heather.Mohler

76.35/358


----------



## minandmick

68.7/877


----------



## Heather.Mohler

82.09/358


----------



## cinabug

I'm signing up, but walking to Disneyland, since it's a more reasonable distance.  Disneyworld is 2822 miles away, and I'm thinking I might never make it! I'm going to count the formal walk/races I've done this spring, so I will start with 15/1265.


----------



## lmhall2000

I'll bite!!

I'm 700 miles from Port Canaveral, taking a cruise in September...I'll just start with this month's miles...

42/700

Now, my question, I am walking 30 miles a week to reshape this body and lose weight/tone...but after last week, I am having 'not well' spells...not really nauseous, but just icky feeling...if I rest, I feel better....I do not take vitamins, but do get fresh fruits/veggies in everyday...thinking maybe I need to replace salts/minerals? I'm 44 and never sweated much, but now, I seem to be sweating more than I ever have (maybe the change coming earlY?) not hot flashes, just more sweat...does adding Propel or Gatorade to water help with this?  Anyone who walks a lot can you share how you restore what you're losing?

Thanks!


----------



## danjoealexis3006

Just starting out! Walking from MI to OKW!
1.5/1268.5
3/1265.5 to go
3/1262.5 made it to our closest small town!!
3/1259.5


----------



## Heather.Mohler

91.1/358


----------



## tmfranlk

DD9 and I started up a challenge of our own a couple of weeks ago. She decided that we needed to combine our numbers to "help us get there faster". (Anything to speed up a trip to Disney!  ) So far we are:

25/1025


----------



## Heather.Mohler

110.23/358


----------



## TillyDe

I just found this thread and what a great idea.
For me it is 1,129 miles from my house to Port Orleans French Quarter.

I can not walk more than normal today (Texas Ranger Game - season ticket holder).  Then tomorrow after work, I will be taking care of my grandson.

And I do better at goals if I start at the first of the week.  So, Sunday morning bright and early I will be out there.

Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Starting again for this year:
114/1137


I won't make my numbers for this trip, but will keep going anyway.


----------



## jimmduck

From Nova Scotia to Magic Kingdom - 1335.63/2008.26

Hoping to get there by February 24, 2013


----------



## Heather.Mohler

117.71/358


----------



## lmhall2000

105/700 (port canaveral)   I gotta get some more miles in! Only 69 days until we sail!


----------



## goofytinkerbell

1193/1729 miles

This puts me around Fayetteville, North Carolina.  Yes, I'm tracking where I am!  I have a map on my wall and everything...


----------



## DISNEY1975

I live 1391 miles away.  Ill be at Disney in 318 days.  If I started right now, Id have to walk over 4 miles a day


----------



## tmfranlk

DD and I are up to 37/1025 now. SOOO hot lately we've been a little down on adding to it.

Tia


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OK, I'm back in. 
We will be in Disney in 167 days. It's 1057 miles from here to Fort Wilderness (where we are staying) I need to do 6.3 miles a day. 

Good thing I'm training for the 1/2 marathon too, that's a lot of miles to cover! LOL


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

4 miles today. 

4/1057


----------



## Heather.Mohler

127.6/358


----------



## Smiling Tink

91.916/463.89


----------



## tweeter

Sign me up! I've got 1,720 miles to go, but I'm starting tonight.


----------



## GinnetteM

Me too! I've got 3162 miles to go but since I don't expect to make it back to WDW until next year at some point, I think I can do it!
 I'm 22.7 miles in, so that only leaves 3139.3 miles to go!


----------



## DisDayz

Just found this thread and want to jump in.  I started on June 1st with the goal to both walk and bike to Disney before our trip on October 12th.  I have 665 miles for both.

Do date I am at 263 miles walking and 180 miles biking.  Still have a ways to go and we added an extra week to our trip so now I am 8 days short.  We're leaving on October 4th for 16 Disney days so I have to get a little busier.  Time to go walking.


----------



## DisDayz

DISNEY1975 said:


> I live 1391 miles away.  Ill be at Disney in 318 days.  If I started right now, Id have to walk over 4 miles a day



Don't feel bad.  I'm targeting 4.8 miles walking and another 5.5 miles biking each day.


----------



## Smiling Tink

98.896/463.89 on gym bike


----------



## Smiling Tink

101.656/463.89 on treadmill


----------



## DisDayz

267.6 / 665 Walking
187.9 / 665 Biking

(Made 12.9 miles combined yesterday; doing better today )


----------



## Smiling Tink

109.676/463.89 on gym bike.


----------



## Smiling Tink

114.466/463.89 on treadmill


----------



## Smiling Tink

120.156/463.89 on elliptical


----------



## DisDayz

292.6 / 665 Walking
207.9 / 665 Biking

Made a little progress this weekend, 25 miles walking / jogging.


----------



## Heather.Mohler

139.89/358


----------



## Smiling Tink

122.996/463.89 on treadmill


----------



## Smiling Tink

131.436/463.89 on gym bike


----------



## DisDayz

303.2 / 665 walking
216.9 / 665 biking

Progress has been slow the last couple of days.  I need to pick it back up.


----------



## Smiling Tink

134.286/463.89 on treadmill


----------



## Smiling Tink

138.065/463.89 on treadmill.


----------



## njcarita

okay op here......and i have failed miserably at this ...........havent posted in forever an have hardly walked...............so here goes I am going to give it a try again........1089 miles to disney..............


----------



## DisneyMom76

I'm joining this! So I just tune into some music, lace up my sneakers and picture myself getting closer to the castle. 

I can always use Disney as a way to motivate me! 



1029 miles to WDW from my house.


----------



## DisneyMom76

2.6/1029!


----------



## sarah-jane

I have been trying to stay motivated to mainly just get more fit and get exercise back into my regular routine. I'd also like to lose the last ten pounds of pregnancy weight I am carrying around.  

It is 4324 kms from my place to Bay Lake Towers where my other 'home' is. I walked 5 kms last night instead of sitting on the couch reading a book.  It's a start. I'm also hoping to make some Disfriends along the journey.


My current weight is 126 lbs and my goal is 115 lbs (I'm just under 5 feet tall)


----------



## goofytinkerbell

1366/1729

I'm getting there, but it's a lot of mileage!


----------



## glss1/2fll

According to mapquest Disneyland is 945 miles away. I am flying there November 8th (for 25th with DH! ), and I seriously doubt I can "walk" there by then. I think I will hop over to my map my walk account and see how many miles I've walked since I started that a year ago. For July it seems as though I've walked about 60ish miles. Gotta love summer and no pesky work to take all your time!  Or I'll just start August first. Decisions, decisions.

?/945


----------



## sarah-jane

just got in from tonight's walk and I feel great.

Total 11.5km/4324
Thank goodness I have until Sept 2013 before our next trip - I did the math and decided math is overrated as it pertains to motivation!  

Now to finish putting away the last load of laundry and then take a well-deserved rest

Best wishes to all!


----------



## glss1/2fll

So if I want to make my mileage before I really go (which will be a good motivator for me!) I need to "cheat" and count my miles for the last year. Here's to hoping I can do 180 miles in 3 months! 

765.74/945


----------



## glss1/2fll

got 10 miles in so far this month

775.74/945


----------



## Heather.Mohler

150.88/358


----------



## sarah-jane

I completed 12km with 700ft elevation gain during hike.  Best part was my five year old kept up and trekked the whole way with us, while the 2-year old did 3km but hitched a ride in the backpack the rest of the way.


----------



## sarah-jane

Forgot my new total - 23.5/4324


----------



## unbrelievable

Jumping in on this! No idea when I'll get back to disney (an awful thought), but  can still "walk" there. Although really mine will probably be a combination of walking/running/maybe even some biking once I get back up to college.

1,552 miles to go!


----------



## tinkerbye

86/1060
six months left before I'm back at Disney. I hope this will help with my training for the Princess Half.
I'm still in New Jersey, twenty more miles to Delaware!


----------



## cobbler

I'd like to join please.. I think this would be fun just to see how long it would take me. I have to go on a run tomorrow so I'll post my miles plus how many it'll take me to get to WDW then.


----------



## cobbler

It is 1230 miles from my house to my home resort SSR. Today I did a 9.18 mile run. That leaves me 1220.82 miles to go 

For kicks I added DL which is 2165 miles.. 

To SSR - 9.18/1230
To DL - 9.18/2165


----------



## Angies1274

Joining in! Love this idea!

I just started walking again so this will be a great motivation for me.

1201 miles from my house to Disney.


----------



## ronalee

This sounds like a really fun idea and I think it is the perfect motivation to help me lose the last 12 pounds... I live 3241.82 km from the Magic Kingdom... Today I walked 10.72 km...

10.72/3241.82


----------



## KashaKasha

Oh! I love this idea. I have my print outs of google maps for the parks with distances around them. This could be a great motivator.
NJ to MK - 1,090 miles. I really need to put my feet in gear to "walk" there before our stay. Should be fun.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Can't believe I walked 89 miles last month! This is certainly a motivator.  I might even make it to Disneyland before our trip!

854/945


----------



## Heather.Mohler

183.11/358.
Getting closer!


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

We just got back from Disney a few weeks ago. I do not have a trip planned at this time *just dreaming about it every day*.... but I'm going to start all over again at zero. 

27/1137 miles to go from here to Disney!!!!


----------



## Macca1111

This seems like a fun challenge!  I'm in training for the ToT 10miler and the marathon, so this is a nice way to track that.  It took me 3 days/30 hours to drive the 1900 miles from here to there...let's see how long it takes to walk and run. Also, since I'm closer to DL, I'll figure that too.  I'll start with my September so far.

17/1900
17/1070


----------



## ronalee

Since starting this challenge (Aug 19), I have walked 116.78 / 3241.82 km... Only 3125.04 left to go


----------



## Macca1111

8 mile walk today

25/1900 to WDW
25/1070 to DL


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

This could be fun! I'm in!

Starting distances:
WDW (AKV)  1,553
DL (DLR)  1,914


----------



## sarah-jane

With the kids back in school I am back to routine and back on my walks. 3 km with the kids yesterday morning and just over 5km in 30 mins while they were in school this afternoon. 

New total 38km/4324


----------



## Macca1111

Couch to 5K today

27/1900 to WDW
27/1070 to DL


----------



## Macca1111

Couch to 5K Thursday

29/1900 to WDW
29/1070 to DL


----------



## zanzibar138

I'm going to start by tracking my progress to HK Disneyland - that's my closest park. And I'm only working on the distance airport-airport because it's really too hard to work out the actual distance and in the scheme of thousands of miles it's not really going to make much difference 

So apparently HK Disneyland (airport to airport of course) is 4603.45 miles away.

I'm counting all the workouts I have recorded on my Garmin since I decided to start training for a Disney run. So far I have done 18.6 miles. So for me so far, it's...

18.6/4603.45 which is um... 0.004% of the way


----------



## zanzibar138

C25K this morning
20.58/4603.45 to HKDL
0.45% (made a calculation error in my original %!)


----------



## Macca1111

Couch to 5K today

31/1900 to WDW
31/1070 to DL


----------



## zanzibar138

C25K this morning - 2.01 miles
22.59/4603.45 to HKDL
0.49%


----------



## EMHDad

Didn't know this thread existed. I have been doing the same thing in my runs. In fact I have been printing out maps to actually track where I am at. Here is my progress for the last 4 weeks...

74.25/1279
5.8% of the distance.

BTW, I am skipping the resorts. My run takes me right to the MK.


----------



## OceanAnnie

I'd like to join! I've been walking for about 2 weeks, but I got a pedometer thing that keeps a running total 9 days ago. I love that thing! I have 1544 miles to get there, so:

31.58/1512.42


----------



## tweeter

Thought I posted earlier this week, but I guess I just previewed the post instead of submitting it.

I started on Sunday, so as of last night I've finished 8.25 miles.

8.25/1,720


----------



## zanzibar138

Walked to the hairdresser yesterday instead of driving
2.27km there, 2.35km back
C25K this morning
3.28km

Total 4.91 miles

27.5/4603.45 to HKDL
0.6%


----------



## Macca1111

Couch to 5K on thursday, longer walk today

38/1900 to WDW
38/1070 to DL


----------



## tweeter

Another 2.75.

11.00/1,720


----------



## NYUBwayBaby

So, I think I'm going to see how much of this I can get done with my training for the Disney World Marathon.
So...as of now 0/854


----------



## zanzibar138

C25K this morning
2.16 miles
29.66/4603.45 to HKDL
0.64%


----------



## WDWRids

Fantastic Thread!!! Love the idea!!!

Just committed to getting back to walking.  So might as well walk to Disney World......673 miles!!! 

Question - do you also factor in what you do in exercise videos?  I do a work out each morning.


----------



## zanzibar138

WDWRids said:


> Question - do you also factor in what you do in exercise videos?  I do a work out each morning.



I think since this is just a personal challenge (ie not a competition or anything), you can include whatever you feel comfortable with  The only problem I would have is measuring how much distance I had done with the exercise video, but if you have a pedometer you should be able to work it out


----------



## EMHDad

Added a few more training runs. Added a few more miles to my total.

85.25/1279
6.67% covered.


----------



## WDWRids

On my way!!!!!

6 of 673.....


----------



## tweeter

Two more nights; Tuesday and Thursday(tonight) down.

2.75 for each; that's 5.50

16.50/1,720


----------



## zanzibar138

The rest of this week's C25K plus a dog walk:
5.26 miles
34.92/4603.45 to HKDL
0.76%


----------



## njcarita

okay starting this challenge AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1099 miles to Disney.......walked 8.5 miles this week 

8.5/1099


----------



## NYUBwayBaby

10/856
1.16% down!


----------



## tweeter

Saturday and Sunday are over, but I did get 2.75 for each.

That puts me at:

22/1,720


----------



## WDWRids

Got in more miles this weekend and today.  Luckily for me, the ladies at work and I started back walking during lunch.  Get a good 2 to 3 miles.  Numbers should go way up this week!!!


----------



## tweeter

Another 2.75 for Monday. 

24.75/1,720


----------



## WDWRids

Another 2.7 for me!!!

14.4 down........


----------



## glss1/2fll

915.57/945

Last month I walked 61 miles (thanks, mapmywalk, for tracking for me!). I should make it! We leave November 8th for DLR. I've logged 6 miles so far this month. Only 24 more to go! Then it'll be time to head for WDW!


----------



## zanzibar138

C25K this week:
8.21 miles
43.13/4603.45 to HKDL
0.94%


----------



## njcarita

njcarita said:


> okay starting this challenge again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 1099 miles to disney.......walked 8.5 miles this week
> 
> 8.5/1099



13.2/1099


----------



## huckleberrykate

Would like to join this thread!
467 miles from front door to Magic Kingdom! My goal is to walk the distance from there and back before we leave on our trip! SO I would like to complete 934 miles!  I have a long time to get it done, but hope this will keep me accountable!


----------



## glss1/2fll

943.49/945

I am so close! I'll be there in no time (probably tomorrow). 

Looks like I need to start over, maybe this time I'll walk to both coasts! I'm so happy I made it and with 26 days to spare before my trip!

Keep moving, Walkers/Runners! You can do it.


----------



## Macca1111

Whoops, been awhile!

64/1900 to WDW
64/1070 to DL


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*I walked nearly 400 miles on the little country road that I live on during the past 2 years. Now I'm starting over. Next trip- September 2014.

completed 

6.5/910 miles*


----------



## zanzibar138

Been out of training for a couple of weeks due to an injury. I've been given the ok to start bike riding, so I'm including that in my count.

Yesterday's ride:
9.1 miles
52.23/4603.45 to HKDL
1.13%


----------



## Macca1111

80/1900 to WDW
80/1070 to DL

It feels so slow, good thing I can get there more quickly by plane!


----------



## WDWRids

Been a while for me too! Back at it this am......let's all get our shoes on and start moving!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

11.5/910 miles completed


----------



## Macca1111

82/1900 to WDW
82/1070 to DL


----------



## Macca1111

86/1900 to WDW
86/1070 to DL

Slow and steady...


----------



## zanzibar138

Yesterday's ride:
6.21 miles
58.44/4603.45 to HKDL
1.27%


----------



## Macca1111

88/1900 to WDW
88/1070 to DL


----------



## Bayoumama

Wow !!!  I just found this thread....it is such a good idea !!!!  I am starting it tomorrow.  It is 692 miles from my front door to Magic Kingdom.  My next trip is May 2013.  I should be able to make it before then.....Oh this is so much fun!  I am so pumped up !!!


----------



## Macca1111

90/1900 to WDW
90/1070 to DL


----------



## OceanAnnie

The last time I posted was 9/21, but I have been walking and using my pedometer. Luckily it keeps track of the days/months/daily totals for me. So I'm way overdue for an update. (I started with 1544 miles.)

I have walked a total of 66.98 miles from 9/21 until 11/9.

31.58/1512.42 

66.98/1445.44

That's a lot! I didn't realize it was that much. 

I don't think I'll post daily, maybe weekly or bi weekly.


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

my2boysrtwicethefun said:


> *I walked nearly 400 miles on the little country road that I live on during the past 2 years. Now I'm starting over. Next trip- September 2014.
> 
> completed
> 
> 6.5/910 miles*



*Wow. It's been awhile. I have definitely been slacking.

Last night I walked/jogged 7 miles. New total:*

*114/910 miles*


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Adding another 8.9 miles
New total:

122.9/910 miles*


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Adding another 22.1 miles

New total: 

145/910 miles*


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Adding another 21 miles

New total:

166/910 miles*


----------



## irishsymphony

Love this idea!


Looks like I have 3991 miles ahead though


----------



## njcarita

so i restarted my walk to disney today...... but am calculating minutes instead of miles............. so from my house to disney world walking is 21600 minutes...............so here goes this month thus far i have walked  280/21600 minutes...............


----------



## Smposchman

This is so exciting!  I tried to do this once before - but I got hung up on maps etc. and it fell by the wayside quickly.  So it is 1,309 miles from Boston to Disney  - and it is 271 days until our trip!  So that averages out to a little less than 5 miles a day.  I currently average about 4 miles a day during the week.  Looks like I am going to have to step it up!


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Adding Another 38 Miles

New Total:

204/910 Miles​*


----------



## njcarita

njcarita said:


> so i restarted my walk to disney today...... but am calculating minutes instead of miles............. so from my house to disney world walking is 21600 minutes...............so here goes this month thus far i have walked  280/21600 minutes...............




600/21600 minutes    2.7% there


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

*Adding 19 miles

New Total:

223/910 Miles  *​


----------



## queenofthehive

Bringing back an old thread:  

550 miles to WDW. Walked 2 miles today. 

2/550

2240 miles to Disneyland

2/2240


----------



## MaMa3Princess

I use to love this thread. I will join you.

2.2/473 miles to Walt Disney World


----------



## queenofthehive

Welcome MaMa3Princess!!! 
Walked 1.5 miles today.   
3.5/550 miles to WDW  
3.5/2240 to Disneyland


----------



## MaMa3Princess

4.7/473

Great weather today.


----------



## queenofthehive

5/500 - wdw

5/2240 - dl


----------



## queenofthehive

7.5/500 - wdw

7.5/2240 - dl


----------



## queenofthehive

9/500 - wdw

9/2240 - dl


----------



## queenofthehive

10.5 / 500 - wdw

10.5/2240 - DL


----------



## queenofthehive

12/500-wdw

12/2240 - dl


----------



## queenofthehive

15.5/500 -wdw

15.5/2240- dl


----------



## queenofthehive

18.5 /500 -wdw

18.5/2240 dl


----------



## queenofthehive

21.5 /500 wdw

21.5/2240 -DL


----------



## queenofthehive

24/500 -wdw

24/2240 -dl


----------



## queenofthehive

26/500- wdw

26/2240  - dl


----------



## queenofthehive

27.5/500 wdw

27.5/2240 DL


----------



## queenofthehive

29/500 - wdw

29/2240 dl


----------



## queenofthehive

30.5/500 wdw

30.5/2240 dl


----------



## queenofthehive

Been a bit under the weather as of late but I am back at it! 

32/500 wdw
32/2240 dl


----------



## DISNEYSC

I'd like to join the fun to keep motivated...I'm kind of a sporadic poster so you may not see me me everyday but since Jan 2015 I've run 67 miles.

We live 443 from Magic Kingdom in FL so:

67/443 wdw
67/2475 dl


----------



## TillyDe

Count me in.  It is 1158 miles from my door to Pop.  Pop is where I will be staying in October for a solo trip.


----------



## TillyDe

5.6/1158


----------



## DISNEYSC

DISNEYSC said:


> I'd like to join the fun to keep motivated...I'm kind of a sporadic poster so you may not see me me everyday but since Jan 2015 I've run 67 miles.
> 
> We live 443 from Magic Kingdom in FL so:
> 
> 67/443 wdw
> 67/2475 dl



3/10/15
78 /443 wdw
78 / 2475 dl


----------



## TillyDe

10.4/1158  WDW


----------



## TillyDe

16/1158 WDW


----------



## TillyDe

20.5/1158 WDW


----------



## TillyDe

24.5 /1158 WDW


----------



## TillyDe

30/1158 to WDW


----------



## DISNEYSC

DISNEYSC said:


> 3/10/15
> 78 /443 wdw
> 78 / 2475 dl



3/18/15
83/443
83/2475


----------



## DISNEYSC

3/26/15
96/443
96/2475


----------



## njcarita

OP here and so excited to see this thread again after all these years.....going to hop back on and restart my walk to Disney......


----------



## njcarita

njcarita said:


> OP here and so excited to see this thread again after all these years.....going to hop back on and restart my walk to Disney......


okay so u just looked up some of my old posts.... it 1109 miles to disney from my house......... starting today.......


----------



## vitfamily

I would love to join. It is 1058 miles from my house to disney.


----------



## DISNEYSC

DISNEYSC said:


> 3/26/15
> 96/443
> 96/2475



4/17/2015
136/443
136/2475


----------



## vitfamily

12/1058


----------



## DISNEYSC

4/23/2015
152/443
152/2475


----------



## DISNEYSC

DISNEYSC said:


> 4/23/2015
> 152/443
> 152/2475




166/443
166/2475


----------



## vitfamily

39/1058


----------



## DISNEYSC

DISNEYSC said:


> 166/443
> 166/2475



181/443
181/2475


----------



## daphnehdz108

Hi ! I'd like to join. I am 471 miles from Disney. I plan to track steps with my pedometer too-- 942,000 steps!


----------



## vitfamily

72/1058


----------



## DisneyPirate

Hey I'd love to join . Hope it's ok to do distance to Disneyland Paris otherwise I would never be able to walk it.

This week
10/777


----------



## DISNEYSC

DISNEYSC said:


> 181/443
> 181/2475



5/18/15
199 /443
199/443


----------



## DISNEYSC

vitfamily said:


> 72/1058


I was looking over the thread and noticed that you really had a big jump in miles in your recent posts-33 miles in less than 2 weeks!  That's very impressive and gives me something to shoot for!


----------



## vitfamily

DISNEYSC said:


> I was looking over the thread and noticed that you really had a big jump in miles in your recent posts-33 miles in less than 2 weeks!  That's very impressive and gives me something to shoot for!



Thanks. I have been trying to take a 1-2 mile walk everyday. I just looked at my fitbit dashboard and it looks like I'm averaging 17-21 miles a week.


----------



## DISNEYSC

DISNEYSC said:


> 5/18/15
> 199 /443
> 199/443



5/26
217/443
217/2475


----------



## DISNEYSC

Half way there!

5/28
224/443


----------



## Molly812

Ok, I'm in!  I have 1240 miles and 310 days to do it.  4 miles a day-hopefully I will accomplish my goal early!


----------



## Statefan17

I am in too. I have over one year to walk the 620 miles.


----------



## Statefan17

Today, I took my first steps to WDW:

6/1
2/620


----------



## DISNEYSC

Statefan17 said:


> Today, I took my first steps to WDW:
> 
> 6/1
> 2/620



LOVE IT!  Starting is the hardest part!


----------



## SimonSez

From my driveway to WDW is 613 miles.  I'll start my walk this weekend!


----------



## Statefan17

DISNEYSC, Thank you for the encouragement.

Three miles closer to WDW.

5/620


----------



## SimonSez

Started today--1/613


----------



## Statefan17

10/620


----------



## DISNEYSC

6/09/15
253/443
253/2475


----------



## goinducky

I'm in!
2/1125

I haven't been here for so long, but I've always wanted to walk to disney


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

Ok

As the crow flies i am 4287.282 miles from my doorstep to the front door of my favourite resort (Coronado Springs )  .I am intending to go back to WDW in 2019 so lets see if i can walk there by then ...


----------



## DISNEYSC

SimonSez said:


> Started today--1/613



NICE!  One bite of the elephant at a time...you'll get there before you know it!


----------



## SimonSez

DISNEYSC said:


> NICE!  One bite of the elephant at a time...you'll get there before you know it!


Thanks!! 2/613


----------



## SimonSez

Statefan17 said:


> 10/620


Wow Statefan17


----------



## DisPup75

Joining in!  878 miles to go before my April trip (or 1,756,000 steps per my W.I.S.H. Journal)!


----------



## Statefan17

Five miles closer to WDW:

15/620


----------



## Keithsmomma

I'm going to join in. I have 1042 miles from my door to my family's favorite resort , Port Orleans Riverside. I have till Nov 2015.


----------



## DISNEYSC

DISNEYSC said:


> 6/09/15
> 253/443
> 253/2475



6/16/15
276/443
276/2475


----------



## Keithsmomma

6/16/15
3/1042


----------



## Keithsmomma

6/23/15
24/1042


----------



## SimonSez

3/613--at this rate I'll be enjoying my vacation at the corner gas station


----------



## DISNEYSC

6/26/15
291/443
291/2475


----------



## SimonSez

4/613


----------



## SimonSez

4/613


----------



## jmaussies

This sounds like fun and motivation to exercise more.  We have decided to go to Disneyland the end of July next year.  I haven't decided on a specific date yet.  Our last two trips have been to Disney World and the last time we were at Disneyland Carsland was being built.  So I have a little over a year to walk 2178 miles, which is the distance from my house to the Grand Californian.


----------



## DISNEYSC

7/09/15
307/443
307/2475


----------



## SimonSez

7/613


----------



## Keithsmomma

78/1042


----------



## DISNEYSC

7/16/15
321/443
321/2475


----------



## mamattorney

I love this and am joining in.  We won't be staying onsite, so I'm going to aim for Magic Kingdom.

Google tells me that it's 1,181 miles from my house.  We'll be back there on June 17, 2016.  I have almost one year to do it!

Today, I walked 4.65 miles. 

4.65/1181


----------



## mamattorney

7-20-15
9.65/1181


----------



## mamattorney

7-22-15
19/1181


----------



## DISNEYSC

7/23/15
335/443
335/2475


----------



## SimonSez

12/613


----------



## Keithsmomma

7/27/15
86/1042


----------



## mamattorney

As of 7/26/15
34/1181


----------



## DISNEYSC

7/31/15
357/443
357/2475


----------



## mamattorney

as of 8/1/15

64/1181


----------



## DISNEYSC

8/05/15
374/443
374/2475


----------



## mamattorney

as of 8/8/15
98/1181


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

1265 miles for me.  I will be back to post progress.  Can you keep adding to original post by editing, or do you need to post new each time?

starting 8/8/15 cumulative
8/15/15
12.63/1265

8/16/15
16.73/1265

8/17/15
20.51/1265

8/20/15
23.76/1265

8/22/15
27.46/1265

8/24/15
31.86/1265

8/26/15
34.04/1265

8/28/15
36.26/1265


----------



## mamattorney

as of 8/15/15
130/1181


----------



## mamattorney

as of 8/22/15
163/1181


----------



## DISNEYSC

8/24/15

411/443 to Disney World
411/2475 to Disneyland

So close I can smell the popcorn- If I wan't stuck on I-4


----------



## SimonSez

27/613 as of 8/24/15


----------



## SimonSez

DISNEYSC said:


> 8/24/15
> 
> 411/443 to Disney World
> 411/2475 to Disneyland
> 
> So close I can smell the popcorn- If I wan't stuck on I-4



Yes!!


----------



## mamattorney

as of 8/29/15
199/1181


----------



## saraisunknown

I love this challenge idea. As a girl who lives north of the boarder my walk will be in km instead of miles. I am also going to put a little extra motivation. For each km I walk I get a $1. Once I get there 2043.8 km I'll have $2043.8 to so travel to Disney. 

0/2043 km to go


----------



## mamattorney

as of 9/5 - 
235/1181


----------



## mamattorney

as of 9/12
271/1181


----------



## lustergirl

just wondering if there is an app for the iphone that would keep track of your miles to disney?


----------



## MouseketeerKelsey

Hey guys! I would love to join in on this! I only live 121 miles from Disney World, so I think I am going to do Disneyland, even though WDW is my favorite, it is just a bigger goal.

So, that means it is 2,569 miles!

Currently:

0/121 - Disney World
0/2569 - Disneyland


----------



## lustergirl

So I am game: 1202 miles from here in Buffalo to Disney World and I will count yesterday:

2.75/1202


----------



## lustergirl

4.75/1202


----------



## lustergirl

6.75/1202


----------



## mamattorney

304/1181
as of 9/19/15


----------



## mamattorney

380/1181
as of 10/3/15


----------



## lustergirl

AS OF TODAY: 10/9/15:  22.5/1202


----------



## mamattorney

as of 10/10/15:
418/1181


----------



## mamattorney

as of 10/17/15
452/1181


----------



## mamattorney

as of 10/24/15
487/1181


----------



## mamattorney

as of 10/31/15
520/1181


----------



## mamattorney

As of 11/7/15
552/1181


----------



## mamattorney

As of 11/14/15
588/1181


----------



## Nimbusteach

Oh wow this is such a great idea! No trip for me planned as of yet but hubby and I made a deal that if I walk to WDW we can go!  Since we are only 360 miles to DL he wanted that walk to be roundtrip because he was afraid we would be there every few months (apparently that is a bad thing, LOL).  Charging my Fitbit now, to be ready for the week. 

As of 11/17/15
0/722 DL
0/2770 Poly (my dream resort)


----------



## 2manypets

This sounds fun!  It's 796.3 miles from my house to the front door of the POFQ.  I'll start logging my distance the day after.  Hopefully I will walk there before we actually go next year.

0/796.3


----------



## 2manypets

7.66/796.3  Got a ways to go!!


----------



## mamattorney

622/1181
as of 11/21/15

over half way there!


----------



## 2manypets

Over the past 4 days I added 21.97 miles...

29.63 / 796.3

Congratulations on your halfway mark @mamattorney !!


----------



## Blackadder337

Ok so don't laugh at my mileage... I'm in Canada  ;-)

I started walking daily a month ago but only just saw this thread. in the last 27 days, i've been walking at least 5 miles a day.

Start Date:   Oct. 25, 2015

My approximate mileage as of 12/13/2015  :   230 / 2075     Approx. trip date:   10/14/2016

Now that I've found this thread, I'll be taking much better notes of my daily mileage!


----------



## mamattorney

654/1181
as of 11/28/15


----------



## 2manypets

From Sunday to Sunday the 29th I added 34.04 miles toward Disney!

63.67 / 796.3

@Blackadder337 you have a long way to go but you will get there!


----------



## mamattorney

688/1150
as of 12/5/15


----------



## 2manypets

It looks like 34 a week is my average.  Gotta step it up this next week!

98.12 / 796.3


----------



## mamattorney

723/1150
as of 12/12/15


----------



## 2manypets

Adding 37.6 miles for the week.

135.72 / 796.3


----------



## OnceUponADisney

I'd love to join!! I'm 845.89 miles away from Disney's Art of Animation resort (aka my FAVORITE resort).


----------



## 2manypets

Welcome @OnceUponADisney !  

Last week I'm only adding 34.35 miles

170.07 / 796.3


----------



## Blackadder337

Start Date:   Oct. 25, 2015

My approximate mileage as of 12/22/2015  :   282 / 2075     Approx. trip date:   10/14/2016


----------



## mamattorney

788/1150
as of 12/26/15


----------



## 2manypets

197.59 / 796.3


----------



## njcarita

Hi everyone... OP here ... so glad to see this thread still alive .... I have never been able to complete the challenge so going to give it another whirl.
I calcuated walking to disney from my house is 355 hours, so I am going to go by hours walking.

so 2/355 hours done......


----------



## mamattorney

820/1150
as of 1/2/16


----------



## mamattorney

854/1150
as of 1/09/16


----------



## jzuzphreek

What about cycling? Would I be welcome to join in? I'm just beginning a cycling program, and will be riding on the Mississippi River Levee near my house. I'm just a beginner, so it's unlikely that I'll be riding big chunks by way of centuries (100 mile trips). Mostly 3-5 miles at a time at first. According to the Google, WDW (Magic Kingdom, specifically) is 693 miles (cycling route miles, not interstate) from my house. Assuming an average of 3 miles per ride, it would take 231 rides. With 48 weeks, 2 days till our next WDW trip, I should be able to ride 3 miles per trip, 4.8 times a week to "arrive" on time! 

As popular as running events are for Disney, and as much as they've been pushing health and fitness the last several years, I'm really quite surprised there isn't more for cyclists to do. Of course, elevation plays a big role in cycling... and there's not much of that going on in Florida... New Orleans either, for that matter (where I'm from). If I were really biking from my home to WDW the highest elevation I would attain is 299 ft above sea level, and the lowest would be -36. By contrast, if I were to bike to Disneyland, over the course of 1,928 miles, I'd climb as high as 5,430 ft, and as low as -187 ft!! Of course, at 3 miles per trip, it would take me 642.7 trips to get there! 


I should ask though, is it OK to keep track in this thread, or start a new, cycling specific thread?


----------



## mamattorney

jzuzphreek said:


> What about cycling? Would I be welcome to join in? I'm just beginning a cycling program, and will be riding on the Mississippi River Levee near my house. I'm just a beginner, so it's unlikely that I'll be riding big chunks by way of centuries (100 mile trips). Mostly 3-5 miles at a time at first. According to the Google, WDW (Magic Kingdom, specifically) is 693 miles (cycling route miles, not interstate) from my house. Assuming an average of 3 miles per ride, it would take 231 rides. With 48 weeks, 2 days till our next WDW trip, I should be able to ride 3 miles per trip, 4.8 times a week to "arrive" on time!
> 
> As popular as running events are for Disney, and as much as they've been pushing health and fitness the last several years, I'm really quite surprised there isn't more for cyclists to do. Of course, elevation plays a big role in cycling... and there's not much of that going on in Florida... New Orleans either, for that matter (where I'm from). If I were really biking from my home to WDW the highest elevation I would attain is 299 ft above sea level, and the lowest would be -36. By contrast, if I were to bike to Disneyland, over the course of 1,928 miles, I'd climb as high as 5,430 ft, and as low as -187 ft!! Of course, at 3 miles per trip, it would take me 642.7 trips to get there!
> 
> 
> I should ask though, is it OK to keep track in this thread, or start a new, cycling specific thread?



I say SURE!  Good Luck!


----------



## Blackadder337

Start Date: Oct. 25, 2015

My approximate mileage as of 01/18/2016 : 450 / 2075 Approx. trip date: 10/14/2016


----------



## mamattorney

888/1150
as of 1/16/16


----------



## indimom

I'm In.

My three sisters and I are planning a Girls Only Trip for January, 2017. We're celebrating our youngest sister's 40th birthday and oldest sister's 50th birthday. I can't wait for the trip!!! Going to be a blast! This will be a fun way to count down and get in shape for all that Disney walking.

I'm 950.5 miles from our target resort: Art of Animation.
So, I'll start with my walk today. Looking forward to the challenge.
Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## jzuzphreek

indimom said:


> I'm In.
> 
> My three sisters and I are planning a Girls Only Trip for January, 2017. We're celebrating our youngest sister's 40th birthday and oldest sister's 50th birthday. I can't wait for the trip!!! Going to be a blast! This will be a fun way to count down and get in shape for all that Disney walking.
> 
> I'm 950.5 miles from our target resort: Art of Animation.
> So, I'll start with my walk today. Looking forward to the challenge.
> Good Luck everyone!!!



Good luck!!  Sounds like a great trip!! 


All my stuff for my bike came in over the weekend.  I spent last night changing my tires and cleaning/oiling my chain. It was too late and cold (10:00 PM) to go for a ride, so I will be starting this evening after the kiddos are in bed. 

0 of 693 miles to the Magic Kingdom


----------



## 5xdisneyfans

I would like to join in on this but I will be doing km since I am Canadian and all my apps I use measure in km. I have been keeping track of my workout km since the new year so I will use those towards my goal. It is 2032km according to google maps from my house to WDW.

37km/2032km


----------



## lilysmommy

joining in.  902 miles to Disney from home.  Starting today.


----------



## jzuzphreek

I finally was able to start my Cycling to Disney journey last night!  But since there isn't a lot of discussion about cycling here, I'm gonna change that and start my own thread! Wish me luck ya'll!  I'll still pop in this thread and check on ya'lls progress!


----------



## indimom

Walked 2 miles last night with a friend. So, I've started. 2/950.


----------



## jzuzphreek

indimom said:


> Walked 2 miles last night with a friend. So, I've started. 2/950.


Congrats!! You'll be there in no time!


----------



## mamattorney

926/1150
as of 1/23/16


----------



## BlueFairy

So I posted WAAAAAAYYYYYY back in 2011 and never came back.  

Back on a weight loss journey again.  Babies are done, I've passed 40.  I lost 46 lbs on WW in my 20s and kept off everything except baby pudge until a year or so ago.  Now it's coming on with a vengeance.  NOT ok.

SO here I am.  Enrolled in WW, armed with FitBit and RunKeeper.  So let's see . . . last I was at 3.7/595.   Adding in my RunKeeper totals that I took the time to log since (Yay me! ), I am at 144.1/595.

There's no way I'll come even close to walking all the way before our surprise March trip, but I need the motivation.  Going for my next walk in about 15 minutes.


----------



## indimom

Another 6 miles in.
That's 8/950..... One step at a time, right????


----------



## mamattorney

964/1150
as of 1/30/16


----------



## 5xdisneyfans

as of today I am 60.7k/ 2032k


----------



## 2manypets

Wow...a lot of new people in the last month since I posted.  Welcome to everyone!!

Adding another 227.71 miles since Dec. 28th

425.71 / 796.3


----------



## BlueFairy

2manypets said:


> Wow...a lot of new people in the last month since I posted.  Welcome to everyone!!
> 
> Adding another 227.71 miles since Dec. 28th
> 
> 425.71 / 796.3



That's a long way to walk in a month!  Good for you!

This week:
149.6/595


----------



## 2manypets

Thanks BlueFairy!  Between walking laps at work on breaks and my DH and neighbor enjoying a nightly walk (mostly with the dogs) I'm averaging around 6.5 miles a day now.


----------



## 5xdisneyfans

68.3k/2032k


----------



## mamattorney

1008/1150 
as of 2/6/16


----------



## Zoesmama03

jzuzphreek said:


> What about cycling? Would I be welcome to join in? I'm just beginning a cycling program, and will be riding on the Mississippi River Levee near my house. I'm just a beginner, so it's unlikely that I'll be riding big chunks by way of centuries (100 mile trips). Mostly 3-5 miles at a time at first. According to the Google, WDW (Magic Kingdom, specifically) is 693 miles (cycling route miles, not interstate) from my house. Assuming an average of 3 miles per ride, it would take 231 rides. With 48 weeks, 2 days till our next WDW trip, I should be able to ride 3 miles per trip, 4.8 times a week to "arrive" on time!
> 
> As popular as running events are for Disney, and as much as they've been pushing health and fitness the last several years, I'm really quite surprised there isn't more for cyclists to do. Of course, elevation plays a big role in cycling... and there's not much of that going on in Florida... New Orleans either, for that matter (where I'm from). If I were really biking from my home to WDW the highest elevation I would attain is 299 ft above sea level, and the lowest would be -36. By contrast, if I were to bike to Disneyland, over the course of 1,928 miles, I'd climb as high as 5,430 ft, and as low as -187 ft!! Of course, at 3 miles per trip, it would take me 642.7 trips to get there!
> 
> 
> I should ask though, is it OK to keep track in this thread, or start a new, cycling specific thread?



Just lurking but may join in with walk/skate to Disney goal. Love the avatar.   I'm surprised Disney doesn't have more options for other activities like cycling and skating/rollerblading.  They did have a inline/rollerblade marathon for about 5 years, I take it, but I was sad to see it ended.  They should do a triathlon or something too even if the swimming portion has to be in a resort pool for safety from gators that seem to have infested most of the water in those parts.  I'm hoping to get some skates soon.  I went to the rink for the first time in 15 years last weekend and going again tomorrow night(we aren't superbowl people).


----------



## mamattorney

1057/1150
as of 2/13/16

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## mamattorney

1108/1150
as of 2/20/15

Oooh . . .  getting close.  Maybe by next week!


----------



## mamattorney

1159/1150
as of 2/27/16

Yea!  I did it - I walked from my front door to the gates of Magic Kingdom.  I started on July 19th, so it took me 223 days.  Now if only my trip was today instead of in June!

Keep on walking everyone!


----------



## 5xdisneyfans

Congrats @mamattorney. I have a long way to go still. As of today I am at 120.7k/2032k


----------



## TillyDe

I will be taking my grandson to Disney next May.  I want to walk there first..  My start date was April 1, 2016.  I will make it.

11.08/1128


----------



## Disneyfn420

I'm starting this! 6/1117


----------



## TillyDe

As of midnight last night
27.22/1128
And I challenged my daughter to do the same.


----------



## BlueFairy

This week:
174/595


----------



## TillyDe

64.13/1128


----------



## shinymonkey

I'm going to jump on board except I will be walking to Disneyland.. We are going December 2018 so I have 21 months to walk the 2560 miles it will take... 
I started counting this past weekend at WDW 
I am up to 20/2560


----------



## TillyDe

83.38/1128  This week started out slow.  We had a lot of rain and that did not help me.


----------



## TillyDe

114.7/1144  I had to change my target due to I changed the route we are taking and the resort we are staying at.


----------



## verleniahall

Im In!!

I am 1410.3 Miles from My front door to POP Century


----------



## TillyDe

167.43/1144


----------



## verleniahall

20.41/1410.3

1389.89 miles left to go!

(total does not include todays totals


----------



## verleniahall

28.02/1410.3 
As of Monday the 16th


----------



## Nimbusteach

Hi Everyone!
Love seeing all the progress so far. Haven't checked in for quite some time and thought I would give an update.  I have finally reached the round trip distance to Disneyland!!!  Since November I have walked 733 miles (11 more than I needed for the trip)!

I started off slow and steady and each week/month tried to do a bit more.
Nov- 55 miles
Dec- 77
Jan- 98
Feb- 116
March- 161
April- 141
May 1st-17th- 85

My counters are now:
11/722 (working for next years trip, LOL) Disneyland
733/2770 Poly!

Now for the hard part of deciding when to visit, either fall or holiday time. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## BlueFairy

196.5/595

Slow and steady!


----------



## verleniahall

31.59/1410.3


----------



## TillyDe

201.74/1144
This was not a good month.  I had cataract surgery on both eyes.  I hope I can start back walking more the end of this week.


----------



## verleniahall

54.76/1410.3

(as of end of day yesterday)


----------



## verleniahall

64.99/1410.3


----------



## TillyDe

220.8/1144  My focus is back on walking.


----------



## verleniahall

75.18/1410.3


----------



## verleniahall

98.81/1410.3

1311.49 miles left to go!


----------



## verleniahall

104.45/1410.3

1305.85 Miles to go


----------



## verleniahall

121.85/1410.3 Miles 

1288.45 miles to go

To reach "walking" there before my trip next year, I need to walk a minimum of 2.45 miles a day - totallly doable!


----------



## TillyDe

250.41/1144


----------



## verleniahall

132.19/1410.3


----------



## verleniahall

137.74/1410.3


----------



## verleniahall

152.42/1410.3

1257.88 Miles to Go!


----------



## verleniahall

180.75/1410.3

Almost to 2 hundred miles!


----------



## SimonSez

I started my walk to Disney last year, for a trip that was planned for this coming August.  Well life got in the way (work, moving out of my house that I lived in for many years, etc.)  We decided to move our trip to summer of 2017 and I've decided to start my walk to Disney at mile number one.  I'm gonna erase those few miles I posted last year, and start all over.  Right now this is my pace  Hopefully soon it will be  and I might get there provided there's not too much of  and I'm 617 miles from Disney so I better get started


----------



## chargers417

New to the Disboards, my mom has been a member for years and just started my own!  I am 8 out of 612 miles on my way to Disney for our trip next summer.


----------



## SimonSez

Welcome chargers417


----------



## SimonSez

5/617 on June 27th


----------



## verleniahall

204.23/1410.3


----------



## TillyDe

301.43/1144
This month was better than last.  But it is not where I want to be.  And now the heat and humidity has hit here in Texas.  Yuck.


----------



## TillyDe

SimonSez said:


> I started my walk to Disney last year, for a trip that was planned for this coming August.  Well life got in the way (work, moving out of my house that I lived in for many years, etc.)  We decided to move our trip to summer of 2017 and I've decided to start my walk to Disney at mile number one.  I'm gonna erase those few miles I posted last year, and start all over.  Right now this is my pace  Hopefully soon it will be  and I might get there provided there's not too much of  and I'm 617 miles from Disney so I better get started


You will make it.  One step at a time.


----------



## SimonSez

15/617 as of July 4th


----------



## Statefan17

I am starting over too. I just received an athletic band to monitor steps/walking.  So, I am off to a fresh start.  Rig


SimonSez said:


> I started my walk to Disney last year, for a trip that was planned for this coming August.  Well life got in the way (work, moving out of my house that I lived in for many years, etc.)  We decided to move our trip to summer of 2017 and I've decided to start my walk to Disney at mile number one.  I'm gonna erase those few miles I posted last year, and start all over.  Right now this is my pace  Hopefully soon it will be  and I might get there provided there's not too much of  and I'm 617 miles from Disney so I better get started [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I am starting over too.  I received an athletic band that monitors steps/miles, so I am putting to good use and measuring my miles to WDW.  Thus far, I have completed 31 miles (out of 612).    Good luck, SimonSez


----------



## Statefan17

chargers417 said:


> New to the Disboards, my mom has been a member for years and just started my own!  I am 8 out of 612 miles on my way to Disney for our trip next summer.


WELCOME, Chargers 417


----------



## SimonSez

26/617 on 7/9


----------



## TillyDe

351.97/1144
I would love to get ahead of my daughter.  But she works retail and I have an admin job.  So that may never happen.  But I did tell her if she did not wear her FitBit, it does not count.


----------



## verleniahall

242.81/1410.3


----------



## Statefan17

My new athletic band and my daughter are keeping me motivated.  As of July 18: 97/612.  Almost 1/6 of the way to WDW.


----------



## SimonSez

I am now 65/617 on July 23


----------



## verleniahall

268.12/1410.3


----------



## princessbee

I'm a whopping 401 miles from Disney, but if I walk 5 miles a day I can get there just in time for my actual arrival in October! I'm also keeping track at http://www.myvirtualmission.com/missions/14080/walk-to-disney to make the math easier for me. 

But so far I'm at 1.75/401.


----------



## SimonSez

On July 31, I am 86/617 on my walk to WDW


----------



## Statefan17

SimonSez said:


> On July 31, I am 86/617 on my walk to WDW


Keep up the good work. You will be at WDW before you know it.


----------



## verleniahall

399.32/1410.3


----------



## TillyDe

As of today 411.07/1144.  By daughter is doing better.  She works retail and I work administrative.  She is 483.73/1140.  On days she forgets her FitBit, I told her she gets a 0.  We started April 1 and she has forgotten her FibBit 35 times.    That is a month's worth she missed out on.  Oh well, rules are rules.  If I forget mine, I also get a 0.  I did not wear mine for 7 days due to I had cataract surgery.
Now, I have to get going and get there before her.

Right now here in Texas it is Hot.  It was 82 when I got to work at 6:30 am.  So, I guess I will walk the halls.


----------



## verleniahall

TillyDe said:


> ... Right now here in Texas it is Hot.  It was 82 when I got to work at 6:30 am.  So, I guess I will walk the halls.



I am in KS - it IS hot - its 85 at 10:40 and I have just been walking laps around my office - i am suprised that i haven't worn a pathway yet!


----------



## verleniahall

413.23/1410.3


----------



## verleniahall

441.08/1410.3


----------



## verleniahall

476.90/1410.3

933.40 miles to go!

@ 465 days till vacation, that is about 2 miles a day - I can So blow that out of the water!


----------



## TillyDe

441.69/1144  The weather has cooled off.  But it is raining.    It is suppose to stay cool the rest of the week.  So, hopefully I can get outside soon.
Have a great week.


----------



## TillyDe

I now have 263 days until I leave to take my grandson for his first visit.  That is 2.67 miles a day.  I better get off my rear end and start moving.


----------



## SimonSez

136/617 as of August 21


----------



## TillyDe

472.29/1144


----------



## verleniahall

521.55/1410.3


----------



## verleniahall

548.50/1410.3

861.80 to go!


----------



## TillyDe

Well, it has not been a good week.  My Fit Bit broke and it took my daughter 3 days to get it replaced.  It was bought at Target and she works there.  The first girl did not know how to do it.
That is my excuse and I am sticking to it. 

493.32/1144
650.68 to go.


----------



## verleniahall

579.61/1410.3


----------



## verleniahall

update

668.03/1410.3


----------



## Blackadder337

Blackadder337 said:


> Ok so don't laugh at my mileage... I'm in Canada  ;-)
> 
> I started walking daily a month ago but only just saw this thread. in the last 27 days, i've been walking at least 5 miles a day.
> 
> Start Date:   Oct. 25, 2015
> 
> My approximate mileage as of 12/13/2015  :   230 / 2075     Approx. trip date:   10/14/2016
> 
> Now that I've found this thread, I'll be taking much better notes of my daily mileage!




Just a follow up as I'm sitting  in my Port Orleans Riverside room.... I'm pleased to say that I met my 2075 mileage goal.   I ended up at 2140.   Mind you after 6 days here so far, I feel like I've done 2100 just in the parks. But we're having a blast


----------



## Gigi@Disney

Oh, I'm in!!! I'm going to figure out my distance and post back with that. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## SimonSez

Sigh, my walk to Disney went off the rails again so again I'll start over!  AS of today 4/10, I'm 5/614 miles


----------



## Gigi@Disney

I set my goal at 20-25 miles a week and so far, so good.


----------



## SimonSez

10/614 ON 4/14-- Need to pick up the pace a bit and quit doing this


----------



## Statefan17

Heading to WDW later this summer, and I need to get back in shape.  So, I am restarting my walk to Disney. This week I completed 26 miles.


----------



## SimonSez

Me too Statefan17.  I'm approximately 25/614 miles.  I'm cutting down on  and


----------



## Statefan17

I am trying to eat less  now so that I can eatat WDW.


----------



## SimonSez

Statefan17 said:


> I am trying to eat less  now so that I can eatat WDW.


Yes!


----------



## SimonSez

40/614 on 4/30--I need to pick up the pace here


----------



## Statefan17

Have not posted lately but have kept walking. Trying to do 5 miles per day. Fortunately, I walk quite a bit at work. So far I am 90 miles closer to WDW.


----------



## SimonSez

60/614--I'm ready to catch that 100 mile mark, which I'll challenge myself to reach a week from today on 5/15


----------



## Statefan17

This week I logged 37 miles making a total of 126 miles. I am that much closer to  but I need to pick up the pace to get there by August.


----------



## SimonSez

I'm 80/614 miles to WDW...still trying to get to that elusive 100 mile mark, even with walking every day.  I'm increasing my steps and workouts this week, so hopefully I will finally hit triple digits on my walk to Disney


----------



## Statefan17

Slowed down a bit this week. Completed 31 miles making a total of 157 miles. Need to keep moving  to reach my goal.


----------



## SimonSez

96 miles closer to WDW  Almost to that elusive 100 mile mark


----------



## Statefan17

29 miles this week making me 186 miles closer to  and .


----------



## SimonSez

I did it--I crossed the 100 mile threshold and am now 111 miles closer to Disney


----------



## SimonSez

120 miles on my way to Disney


----------



## Statefan17

I did not post last week but I did keep walking - 56 miles over the last two weeks making me 242 miles closer to Disney World.


----------



## SimonSez

140 miles closer to WDW


----------



## Statefan17

SimonSez said:


> 140 miles closer to WDW


Keep up the good walking.


----------



## SimonSez

Did a lot of walking this past weekend--including 9 miles in one day!  170 miles toward my walk to Disney


----------



## Statefan17

44 miles more . Now 286 miles closer to WDW.


----------



## SimonSez

Yay keep moving


----------



## SimonSez

188 miles further along in my walk to Disney


----------



## Statefan17

I have traveled 342 miles - more than halfway to Disney World .


----------



## SimonSez

Slowed down last week a little bit  but I'm over 200 miles closer to Disney at 208


----------



## Statefan17

Still walking - now 366 miles closer to WDW


----------



## jwishart86

Hi everyone! Stumbled across this thread today and this seems like a fun thing to do. I am going to actually do the distance to Port Canaveral because our next Disney vacation is a cruise. I have 1,031 miles from my house to PC. I am going to attempt to complete this before we leave for our cruise on 5/5.

Thanks!


----------



## Statefan17

Welcome!! Good luck and that is a walk worth making .


----------



## Statefan17

34 more miles for a total of 400 miles.


----------



## jwishart86

20/1031


----------



## jwishart86

29/1031


----------



## jwishart86

39/1031


----------



## SimonSez

240 miles closer to Disney...


----------



## Mali87

What a fun idea!  I'm not sure how long it would take me to 3,347 miles...but definitely something to work towards!


----------



## jwishart86

58/1031. How are you doing Mali?


----------



## jwishart86

63/1031


----------



## jwishart86

76/1031


----------



## jwishart86

83/1031. Closing in on triple digits!


----------



## njcarita

well op  here and have failed miserably every single  time I have tried this.... It is now 8 years later... host of health issues..... latest one was sleep apnea ... so will be a slow slow slow  walk to disney........going to figure out  the " hours" instead of the miles.... and start today.... and weigh in tomorrow morning.......


----------



## njcarita

Okay just figured out it would take 360 hours to walk to Disney World...
so it would be 21,600 minutes.  
0/21600 minutes


----------



## njcarita

sorry ended up with a duplicate posting


----------



## BlueFairy

BlueFairy said:


> 196.5/595
> 
> Slow and steady!



It's been quite awhile since I posted here.  Since then Runkeeper says my new total should be 324.3/595

Here's to more miles logged in 2018!


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Just discovered this idea- wish I had found it sooner! I'm going to Disney in 58 days and it would have been nice to be able to "walk" the whole way there (aka complete the whole challenge before my vacation) - 20 miles a day seems a bit unreasonable though! So perhaps I will start "walking" now to prepare for my next trip someday in the future!


----------



## njcarita

15/21600 minutes...... lol I think I made it out of my development....


----------



## lovesmurfs

I'll play, and pretend I started January 1.  So it's 1,154 miles from my home to WDW.  At 3 miles/hour, it's 385 hours, or 23,100 minutes for me.  I walk a lot, to and from the train station and at the gym on the treadmill.

1,897/23,100 minutes.


----------



## njcarita

25/21600 minutes


----------



## Blackadder337

njcarita said:


> well op  here and have failed miserably every single  time I have tried this.... It is now 8 years later... host of health issues..... latest one was sleep apnea ... so will be a slow slow slow  walk to disney........going to figure out  the " hours" instead of the miles.... and start today.... and weigh in tomorrow morning.......



I feel your pain on the sleep apnea.  I have it myself, but once you get it all sorted out, its easy to manage  .   

I didn't figure out the time it would take to walk to Disney... with my fitbit the mileage was easier to calculate, but both work.  I was pleased that I came surprisingly close to my 1800 mile goal by the time our trip came up.  I seem to recall I was within under 100 miles which I thought was pretty good.

Good luck on your goals !!!


----------



## GinnetteM

I'm jumping in here, too!
We're planning on Disneyland next spring and WDW when we can after that so I have 2 mileage goals.
Disneyland: 1,190 miles to the Disneyland Resort
WDW: 3,255 to Animal Kingdom Lodge

So that's roughly 3 miles a day if I were able to walk every day until Disneyland. But I have hip surgery coming up in a few months so I'll be down to roughly 300 steps a day for 2 weeks and a solid 2 months before I can get up to 3 miles a day without wanting a nap. This is based on the fact that I had the same surgery on my other hip last July.

And if I were to start today, it would be roughly 6 miles a day until the end of next August which is our goal for our next WDW trip.

I need to start racking up those miles!


----------



## BlueFairy

13.3 miles in Feb.
Not nearly enough.

337.6/595


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Ok, so now that I just finished a Disney trip and am in the process of waiting til I can book my next one....anyway, so I am estimating that in about 365 days I will be on a Disney trip. Disney's Polynesian Resort is where I am hoping to stay...and it is 1,132 miles from my house.

1,132/365 is 3.1 miles per day. 

So my challenge is going to be to walk or run 3.1 miles (on average) per day until I return to Disney. Since my trip may come a bit earlier then a year out, I'm gonna try to actually beat my challenge!!

So day 1 of my challenge, 4/6/18, I walked : *4.95 *miles (I was really inspired by deciding to do this challenge).

Looking forward to day 2!


----------



## Ensusieasm

Hannahinwonderland said:


> Ok, so now that I just finished a Disney trip and am in the process of waiting til I can book my next one....anyway, so I am estimating that in about 365 days I will be on a Disney trip. Disney's Polynesian Resort is where I am hoping to stay...and it is 1,132 miles from my house.
> 
> 1,132/365 is 3.1 miles per day.
> 
> So my challenge is going to be to walk or run 3.1 miles (on average) per day until I return to Disney. Since my trip may come a bit earlier then a year out, I'm gonna try to actually beat my challenge!!
> 
> So day 1 of my challenge, 4/6/18, I walked : *4.95 *miles (I was really inspired by deciding to do this challenge).
> 
> Looking forward to day 2!


Great idea!


----------



## BlueFairy

March was cold and wet. I need to get out more!!!!

347/595


----------



## fromscratchmom

I am working on getting back to walking more. I think I may set a new walking to Disney goal since I'm also working on paying down debt and would love to pay it off and then and save to pay for a trip that doesn't put me back I to debt. Dreaming/working/staying motivated...


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

Going to track this starting Sunday 7/1
I'm in Austin, about 1200 miles from the front entrance of All Star Resort. That's 200 miles a month, 50 a week, 7 a day. 

I GOT THIS


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

It's 1138 miles to Disney All Star Resort (hehe, Star Wars fans will get it)

Let's get started.






6/1138


----------



## tweeter

I'm game to start again.

I'm in El Paso, so I'm looking at 1,710 miles. Give or take.

For July 1, I walked 2 miles.

2/1710


----------



## tweeter

My July 2nd update. 4.75 miles.

6.75/1710


----------



## fromscratchmom

I've walked 6 miles out of 977.


----------



## tweeter

I walked 4.1 miles on the 3rd. I took it easy yesterday and walked 1.6 miles.

12.45/1710


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

12/1138


----------



## tweeter

Another 4 miles yesterday.

16.45/1710


----------



## fromscratchmom

7 out of 977

Finally got to go walking again today, but this time pushing a stroller with two grandchildren in it...


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

took a few days off, then 6 this morning

18/1138


----------



## tweeter

I took it easy this last weekend. Just 1 mile each day. Plus 5 on Monday.

19.45/1710


----------



## fromscratchmom

9 out of 977. 968 miles to go...


----------



## tweeter

23.45/1710


----------



## tweeter

Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday each were 3 miles.

32.45/1710


----------



## fromscratchmom

17 out of 977


----------



## fromscratchmom

Btw, I discovered the "map my walk" app and tried it this morning.  I like the utility and sure hope it continues to work as it did for me today!

Would love to hear of your experiences with it or hear about any similar phone apps for tracking these things. (I dont wear the wrist versions of the tech. )


----------



## fromscratchmom

20 out of 977...trying to get out in the neighborhood or a trail or park as often as possible around so many work hours and having to move this month.

This morning my new app, map my walk, gave me a notification about some challenge they have for the year that people can join. hmm. I may check it out. Every ounce of motivation I can find from every quarter...


----------



## luvthemouse71

1269 miles from Epcot for me. I start Monday.


----------



## fromscratchmom

22 out of 977


----------



## McMonsters

I like this!!! I really need some motivation and this will definitely work!  Off to figure out the milage..... I'm thinking its 550ish....


----------



## Deanie1

Oh dear, I have to walk 5,025 miles! I am not sure if I will make it...


----------



## fromscratchmom

I have survived my move though I'm in a fibro flare since then. So I suppose it's a small update considering how long since my last update. But I'll take it. Progress is progress. 

28 out of 977

And by the way, I'm thrilled to be in my new, much smaller place. It's a fresh start.


----------



## McMonsters

fromscratchmom said:


> I have survived my move though I'm in a fibro flare since then. So I suppose it's a small update considering how long since my last update. But I'll take it. Progress is progress.
> 
> I just got diagnosed with fibromyalgia last week.  I spent yesterday setting up my treadmill so I don't have any excuses not to exercise.


----------



## fromscratchmom

Keeping up with walking really does help me. Really any physical activity that I want to be able to do goes better if I generally keep up that level and only ever add to it quite,gradually and carefully. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## fromscratchmom

38 out of 977


----------



## SimonSez

Well it's time to start another walk to Disney.  Think this time I will "walk" there and back since it looks like our next trip will probably be 2020  Heck, may have time to walk to Disneyland too  Okay let's go


----------



## PollyannaMom

We just bought a treadmill, so this is a perfect time for me to start as well!

According to MapQuest, I'm *1,317* miles from the Mouse.


----------



## PollyannaMom

And the treadmill is up and working!  I haven't figured out _all_ the weird little buttons, but I can do the basic set-up that makes it count time and distance up from zero.

I walked while watching videos, and am at .73 miles.  (It's going to be a loooong walk.)


----------



## PollyannaMom

another .67 today

1.4 miles / 1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Just found this thread, but I started my walk to Disney on January 1.  1048 miles from home to Bay Lake Tower.  Trying to walk there by mid-July.  I use my Fitbit to track and I log it weekly. So as of the end of day Saturday, I walked 335 miles.  713 miles left to go.  Hoping to pick up the pace as the weather gets nicer


----------



## SimonSez

I'm 618  miles from Disney--617.5 miles too far


----------



## PollyannaMom

3/14
.66 miles

2.06/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

.71 miles today

2.77/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

35 miles logged this week

370/1048


----------



## MickeyMom76

Another 35 miles logged this week.

405/1048


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.93 miles on the treadmill since my last post

5.17/1,317


----------



## lisam427

Count me in!  Will start tommorrow.  I live 1,191 miles away from pop century .  I will be walking or biking to pop century.


----------



## MickeyMom76

38 miles logged last week.

Total so far - 443/1048 miles


----------



## PollyannaMom

1.61 new treadmill miles

7.31/1,317


----------



## Fall1

What does everyone use to track your mileage?  Is there an app that works well?  Thanks!


----------



## PollyannaMom

Fall1 said:


> What does everyone use to track your mileage?  Is there an app that works well?  Thanks!



I don't know.  I'm only counting my treadmill miles toward this, so I just snap a pic of the screen when I get off.


1.45 since my last post

8.76/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Fall1 said:


> What does everyone use to track your mileage?  Is there an app that works well?  Thanks!


I use my Fitbit.  I check the Fitbit app each Sunday and log the miles from the previous week.  My husband also likes map my run...but he’s a runner.  I tend to exercise in my basement, so Fitbit works better for me.  However, you have to purchase a Fitbit for the app to be useful.  Map my run is free. There’s also a map my walk app.  I’m not sure if the differences.


----------



## MickeyMom76

38 miles last week

Current total = 481/1048


----------



## PollyannaMom

1.01 yesterday

9.77/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

40 miles walked last week.
521/1048 
I'm almost half-way!!!


----------



## PollyannaMom

+2.59

12.36/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

Another 1.08

13.44/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

35 miles logged last week
556/1048
Over half-way!!!


----------



## MickeyMom76

37 miles logged for this past week.
593/1048


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.38 treadmill miles since my last post

15.82/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

37 miles logged last week
630/1048


----------



## PollyannaMom

1.91 new miles

17.73/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

41 miles last week
671/1048


----------



## PollyannaMom

3/4 of a mile on the treadmill yesterday

18.48/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.19 new miles

20.67/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

.73

21.4/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.93 treadmill miles since my last post

24.33/1,317

I haven't walked to Disney yet, but I _have_ walked past my usual (car) communte to work!


----------



## lisam427

5/29

10 /1,190


----------



## MickeyMom76

Oops...looks like I’ve missed posting for a few weeks.  But I’ve still be walking!
Weeks ending:
May 18 - 33 miles walked
May 25 - 37 miles walked
June 1 - 33 miles walked

774/1048 walked - getting close (about to Savannah, Georgia)


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.02 miles since my last post

26.35/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

37 miles walked last week

811/1048


----------



## PollyannaMom

1.31 new treadmill miles

27.66/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

+2.57

30.23/1,317


----------



## sage210

Hi everybody! I'm newish (back after a long absence), but I love this idea! I'll start counting my miles tomorrow! Don't think I can make it all the way before my next trip but excited to see how far I get!
Google tells me I'm 1304 miles away.


----------



## PollyannaMom

(back) @sage210!


I have 2.26 miles since my last post, and I've made it as far from my house as Boston!

32.49/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

30 & 34 walked the last two weeks

912/1048

According to Google Maps, I’m approaching St. Augustine!  Getting so close.  But am also realizing that I need to up my game if I’m going to make it before our trip.  I need to average about 7 miles a day


----------



## PollyannaMom

Plodding along at +1.97

34.46/1,317


----------



## softball chick

I love this and I'm in! I'm 1,253 miles away from the bus stop at Pop Century (where I'd love to be right now). My trips are far too close together to try to do it before my next trip, but I'm excited to work towards eventually making it there. I've got 2.72mi to start off with.

2.72/1,253


----------



## MickeyMom76

I’m so close!  I logged 43 miles last week.  If I add in the 19 miles biked this summer, I only have 32 left.  I am determined to reach that goal by Friday.  We fly out Saturday morning to Disney!!

1016/1048


----------



## PollyannaMom

+ 1.07

35.53/1,317


----------



## softball chick

I've got 11.45 more miles to add since last time

14.17/1,253


----------



## MickeyMom76

I made it!  I met my goal of waking 1048 miles from January - July (before our Disney Trip).  I met the goal yesterday and we arrived in Disney this morning! Loved this challenge and am already planning my next one.  I plan to walk to Disney’s Vero Beach by our February trip.  The total number of miles from our house to the resort is 1092 miles.  I need to average 5.25 miles per day.  Off to a great start today with 5 miles already logged and we’re still heading back to Magic Kingdom after dinner!  I figured this Disney/Universal Trip will get me off to a good start!


----------



## PollyannaMom

Great news, @MickeyMom76!!

1.78 new miles for me

37.31 / 1,317


----------



## softball chick

16.39 more miles to add from this past week - I'm only a few miles away from reaching the WI/IL border!

30.56/1,253


----------



## MickeyMom76

Starting my "Walk to Disney Vero Beach" during my WDW vacation was a great idea.  I logged 71 miles last week.

71/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

.67 new

37.98 total


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 37 miles last week (including running a 5K...first time I've ever run the whole thing!).

108/1092


----------



## softball chick

Congrats on the 5K @MickeyMom76 ! 14.83 mi logged from last week - I've officially made it to my Six Flags Theme Park!

45.39/1253


----------



## PollyannaMom

1.04 new miles

39.02 (out of 1,317) since we got the treadmill


----------



## STJ

Louisville to Mexico pavilion 886!!,


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 32 miles last week.

140/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

adding 2.22 new miles

41.24/1,317


----------



## softball chick

Adding an extra 6.04 miles

51.43/1253


----------



## PollyannaMom

1.11 new miles

42.35/1,317


----------



## softball chick

23.94 more miles from this past week

75.37/1,253


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.33 miles

44.68/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

3.26 new miles on the treadmill

47.94/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Haven't posted in a while, so time to catch up.
Aug 11-17: 23 miles
Aug 18-24: 12 miles
Aug. 25-31: 20 miles
Sept. 1-7: 22 miles

Seems good, except I think I need to be getting about 35 miles a week in order to reach my goal by February  

217/1092


----------



## softball chick

19.16 more miles! 

94.53/1,253


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.01 miles since my last post 
(I've actually walked more outside, but I'm using this to track treadmill miles only.)

49.95/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

+ 2.1

52.05/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 24 miles last week

241/1092


----------



## BeckyM

It looks like this thread/board? has been around for a long time so I hope it's ok to join now!  I definitely need to get my stamina up for our August 2020 trip.  I sit at a computer all day for my job, and I feel the difference in my energy level from when I used to be on my feet all the time.  It's about 880 miles to Disney for me.  I'm about to head out the door for a walk now.   We'll see how it goes.


----------



## BeckyM

Just walked 2.4 miles, so 2.4/880.  I figure even if I don't make it to 880, at least I'm ahead of where I would have been!  :


----------



## MickeyMom76

33 miles logged this week

274/1092


----------



## BeckyM

Sept 18-21: 7.59 miles.  Wow.  I am super sedentary!  Going to keep trucking along!

7.59/880


----------



## softball chick

14 more miles to add...the school year starting has definitely slowed me down. Teaching on your feet all day is more tiring than I remember!

33.16/1,253


----------



## MickeyMom76

softball chick said:


> the school year starting has definitely slowed me down.


I agree.  I teach kindergarten and I feel like I’m moving constantly.  So I’m exhausted, but I’m not getting in as many miles as in the summer! I don’t think I’ll make my goal of walking to Disney Vero Beach by February, but it’s still fun to try!

30 miles logged this week.

304/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.97 treadmill miles since my last post

55.02/1,317

 @BeckyM


----------



## BeckyM

PollyannaMom said:


> 2.97 treadmill miles since my last post
> 
> 55.02/1,317
> 
> @BeckyM


Thanks for the welcome!!!


----------



## BeckyM

Sept 22-28:    10.14 miles

17.73/880


----------



## njcarita

OP here. ....can't believe I started this thread back in 2010  ( year of my last Disney trip)  where does the time go and sadly and I never completed it. So going to give it another whirl.
Planning a quick trip this year, so need to start walking to develope some kind of Disney walking stamina.

So here I go  0/1102 miles to go.

Happy walking everyone!


----------



## PollyannaMom

1.86 new

56.88/1,317


----------



## Shellbells

I just found this board. It's a very inspiring idea. Our trip isn't until Dec 2020 but since I'm 2334 miles from DW I'm going to need that much time! Lol.
I work a desk job so I sit most of the day. I also have a treadmill that does nothing but collect dust. I'll need to walk about 5 miles a day. I'm really out of shape but I'm motivated so here we go!


----------



## PollyannaMom

@Shellbells!


2.18 new miles for me

59.06/1,317


----------



## softball chick

Shellbells said:


> I just found this board. It's a very inspiring idea. Our trip isn't until Dec 2020 but since I'm 2334 miles from DW I'm going to need that much time! Lol.
> I work a desk job so I sit most of the day. I also have a treadmill that does nothing but collect dust. I'll need to walk about 5 miles a day. I'm really out of shape but I'm motivated so here we go!



Welcome! Definitely a fun motivation, imagining walking to our happy place!
I've got 7.88 more miles from this week.

40.95/1,253


----------



## MickeyMom76

It’s so exciting to see more people joining the fun!  

Last week I logged 22 miles.

326/1092


----------



## BeckyM

Last week: 11.1


28.83/880


----------



## PollyannaMom

+ 1.97

61.03/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 24 miles last week.

350/1092


----------



## ellemichelle

This seems like a good thread for me to keep motivated walking. I took a long walk on Saturday and I swear my feet still hurt a bit today. Oh the joys of flat feet.

3.6/762


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.26 new miles

63.29/1,317


----------



## softball chick

13.87 more miles since my last post

54.82/1,253


----------



## softball chick

6.02 miles from this morning's run

60.84/1,253


----------



## hyperballad

Hi all! Visiting WDW in 5 weeks for the second time this year and thought I too need to start building my Disney stamina. Trouble is not sure I'll cover 4636 miles in 5 weeks but I'll give it a whirl! 


Sophie


----------



## MickeyMom76

hyperballad said:


> Hi all! Visiting WDW in 5 weeks for the second time this year and thought I too need to start building my Disney stamina. Trouble is not sure I'll cover 4636 miles in 5 weeks but I'll give it a whirl!
> 
> 
> Sophie


 

If you could cover 4636 in 5 weeks, you'd have no need to build up Disney stamina.  

Just do what you can and enjoy the exercise as you gear up for your trip.  
I've found this to be a fun way to countdown to an upcoming trip!  Hope you enjoy it too.


----------



## MickeyMom76

I logged 26 miles last week.

376/1092


----------



## ellemichelle

10.22 miles this week

13.82/762


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 25 miles last week

401/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.73 new miles

66.02/1,317

Welcome @hyperballad!


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 30 miles last week.

431/1092


----------



## ellemichelle

15.18 new miles

29/762


----------



## PollyannaMom

3.52 miles since my last post

69.54/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

23 miles last week

454/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.98 new miles

72.52/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

another 4.54 miles

77.06/1,317

( I'm a whopping 6% of the way to WDW, but I _have_ walked to Boston and back.  )


----------



## MickeyMom76

I just realized I haven't posted in a while. In the last 3 weeks, I logged a total of 66 miles.

520/1092  (just past Fayetteville, NC)


----------



## PollyannaMom

1.77 new miles

78.83/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

20 miles logged last week

540/1092 (almost halfway)


----------



## PollyannaMom

another 1.17 miles, for 80 even (out of 1,317)


----------



## MickeyMom76

24 miles logged last week.

564/1092

Less than 60 days until our trip to Vero Beach.  Don't think I'll reach the goal, but it's fun trying


----------



## PollyannaMom

MickeyMom76 said:


> Don't think I'll reach the goal, but it's fun trying



I totally agree! - I don't even have a trip in the works right now, I just think it's a fun a way to keep track of how much I've used the treadmill.  (I actually looked up a few closer destinations, too, and put them in my spreadsheet as well.)

Since my last post, I have *2.89* new miles, for a new total of *82.89/1,317* - a whopping 6% of the way to Disney World from here  ...but I'm having fun!


----------



## MickeyMom76

Ended last week with the stomach bug, so not as many miles as usual.  19 miles logged last week.

583/1092 (somewhere in South Carolina)


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.54 since my last post

85.43/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Due to recovering from stomach bug as well as the holidays, I was much less mobile last week.  Only logged a total of 12 miles.  But I am back at it this week!

595/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.6 miles

88.03/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 17 miles last week

612/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

+ 3.6 miles

91.63/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 21 miles last week

633/1092


----------



## softball chick

Jumping back in now that I've got a gym to go to when the Midwestern Winter won't let me run or walk outside. 
I've got 15.83 miles to add since the last time I posted.

76.68/1,253


----------



## PollyannaMom

a slow and steady 3.2 new miles

94.83/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

20 miles last week

653/1092


----------



## softball chick

13.74 more miles in the past week

90.42/1,253


----------



## PollyannaMom

1.35 new

96.18/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 20 miles last week

673/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

+1.44

98.28/1,317


----------



## softball chick

11.75 since last time

102.17/1,253


----------



## MickeyMom76

22 miles logged last week

695/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

+ 2.3

and I've hit 100 miles!!

100.58/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

3.25 new miles

103.83/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

24 miles logged last week

719/1092
Definitely not making my goal before our Vero Beach vacation since we leave in 4 days.  But it was fun to try.


----------



## PollyannaMom

4.48 new treadmill miles

108.31/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

+ 5.5 miles

113.81/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

I haven’t posted lately.  Here’s my update:

Feb 9-15: 33 walked/biked
Feb 16-22: 20 walked
Feb 23-29: 21 walked

793/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

4.6 new miles

118.41/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

20 miles logged last week.

813/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

+5.25

123.65/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

22 miles logged last week

835/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

+4.83

128.48/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Walked/biked 29 miles last week

864/1092


----------



## MickeyMom76

Walked/biked 25 miles last week.

889/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

+ 4.65

133.13/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Walked/biked 25 miles last week

914/1092


----------



## PollyannaMom

*6.39 miles *since my last post, for a new total of *139.52/1,317*.

I walk outside some too, now that the weather is nice, but I use this particular count just as way to keep track of treadmill miles (kind of a "Was the purchase worth it?" thing ---- and, definitely - especially now!)

Anyway, I set some intermediate numbers in my spreadsheet - not particularly on the _route_ to Disney, but other places I would otherwise drive/fly to, at increasing distances, just to make it more interesting.

Ironically, I have just "reached" DS's college, now that he's home. 
(Is there such a thing as a "bittersweet laughing" emoji?)


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 27 miles last week walking/biking.

941/1092


----------



## softball chick

It's been a really long time since I've updated and the Stay at Home order has caused me to do a lot more walking and running than ever before. I've got 167.7 miles to add to my total.

269.87/1,253


----------



## PollyannaMom

+5.06

144.58/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

It was a little too cold for me this week.  So only got a bike ride in on one day. I logged 17 miles walking & biking. This week is supposed to be much nicer!

958/1092


----------



## Statefan17

Time to join the walk so I will be ready when WDW opens again.

4.5/614


----------



## PollyannaMom

@Statefan17!


7.99 miles since my last post

152.46/1,317


----------



## SimonSez

I'm ready for a reset, so I'm starting my walk to Disney today.  620 miles to go


----------



## SimonSez

As of May 9, 2020--4/620


----------



## Statefan17

PollyannaMom said:


> @Statefan17!
> 
> 
> 7.99 miles since my last post
> 
> 152.46/1,317


Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Statefan17

SimonSez said:


> As of May 9, 2020--4/620


Keep walking.


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.34 new miles, for 154.8/1,317

 @SimonSez


----------



## Statefan17

Targeting a trip to WDW in late summer 2021, so plenty of time to get in better shape. 

47.9 miles since my last post.

52.4/614


----------



## Statefan17

Targeting a trip to WDW in late summer 2021, so plenty of time to get in better shape. 

47.9 miles since my last post.

52.4/614


----------



## SimonSez

Statefan17 said:


> Keep walking.


 and do less of


----------



## SimonSez

PollyannaMom said:


> 2.34 new miles, for 154.8/1,317
> 
> @SimonSez


Thanks PollyannaMom


----------



## Statefan17

SimonSez-Step away from the popcorn . There will be plenty at WDW.


----------



## Disnut+

This is a great idea! Not sure I will be able to do it for WDW because it is so far but 1322 miles to Disneyland!


----------



## SimonSez

Popcorn, churros, the French Bakery, the Norwegian Bakery...


Statefan17 said:


> SimonSez-Step away from the popcorn . There will be plenty at WDW.


----------



## SimonSez

As of May 12, I have gone a whopping 12 miles


----------



## Statefan17

SimonSez said:


> As of May 12, I have gone a whopping 12 miles


----------



## SimonSez

As of Saturday, May 16--22/620


----------



## Shadera

Sounds like fun.  I'm in!

2/822


----------



## SimonSez

Shadera said:


> Sounds like fun.  I'm in!
> 
> 2/822


Good luck and have fun Shadera


----------



## PollyannaMom

3.19 miles since my last post

(I've actually been walking on the treadmill _less _lately, but I'm doing more outdoor exercise, and we got a Desk Cycle as well, so I'm still doing OK with fitness.  )

158/1,317


----------



## SimonSez

On May 23, I have walked 39 miles out of 620


----------



## Statefan17

SimonSez said:


> On May 23, I have walked 39 miles out of 620


Keep up the good walking.


----------



## MickeyMom76

Wow!  I haven’t posted for about a month and come back to find more have joined us!   

@Statefan17
@SimonSez 
@Disnut+
@Shadera

I normally try to post my update weekly. But with everything changing, I’ve fallen behind. My last post was April 19. Since then I’ve logged 101 miles as of Saturday. I’m almost there (I wish for real)! I’ll try to get back on track with updates each weekend.

1059/1092


----------



## SimonSez

May 30 and I'm up to 55/620 miles


----------



## Statefan17

MickeyMom76 said:


> Wow!  I haven’t posted for about a month and come back to find more have joined us!
> 
> @Statefan17
> @SimonSez
> @Disnut+
> @Shadera
> 
> I normally try to post my update weekly. But with everything changing, I’ve fallen behind. My last post was April 19. Since then I’ve logged 101 miles as of Saturday. I’m almost there (I wish for real)! I’ll try to get back on track with updates each weekend.
> 
> 1059/1092


Thanks. I am glad to be here.


----------



## Statefan17

I have not posted my miles recently so the last day of the fifth month of the year seems like a good day to add the 55.5 miles I walked. 

107.9/614 miles


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 40 miles walking, running and biking last week.  So I made it!

1099/1094

Time to start a new goal.  We had to change some vacation plans for this year and recently decided to go to the Outer Banks in NC. So I’m going to try to walk there by our vacation in August. It’s a shorter goal, but in a shorter timeline as well. 400 miles in roughly 10 weeks.


----------



## SimonSez

Statefan17 said:


> I have not posted my miles recently so the last day of the fifth month of the year seems like a good day to add the 55.5 miles I walked.
> 
> 107.9/614 miles


----------



## PollyannaMom

5.06 new miles = 163.05/1,317

I'm 12% there.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Joining.  It's 801 miles to Magic Kingdom Park from my house, and I'll start today.


----------



## Statefan17

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Joining.  It's 801 miles to Magic Kingdom Park from my house, and I'll start today.


Enjoy the walk


----------



## Statefan17

MickeyMom76 said:


> Logged 40 miles walking, running and biking last week.  So I made it!
> 
> 1099/1094
> 
> Time to start a new goal.  We had to change some vacation plans for this year and recently decided to go to the Outer Banks in NC. So I’m going to try to walk there by our vacation in August. It’s a shorter goal, but in a shorter timeline as well. 400 miles in roughly 10 weeks.


Congratulations  and happy walking to the Outer Banks.


----------



## SimonSez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Joining.  It's 801 miles to Magic Kingdom Park from my house, and I'll start today.


Good luck Twilight Sparkle, it's a lot of fun


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

3.7/801 miles


----------



## Shadera

21/822 
Need to be way more active but it's tough with lower back pain.  Looking forward to getting that figured out soon!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

10/801


----------



## SimonSez

Saturday June 6th and I've walked 75 of my 620 miles to Disney


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

17.1/801 miles


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 42 miles last week walking, running & biking.

42/400


----------



## Shadera

39/822


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

17.3 new miles from the past several days for a total of:

34.4/801 miles to Disney = somewhere in Mississippi


----------



## SimonSez

It's June 13th and I've walked 94.5 miles out of 620.  Almost to triple digits


----------



## MickeyMom76

53 miles logged last week.

95/400


----------



## PollyannaMom

8.68 new miles

171.73/1,317


----------



## SimonSez

Hit triple digits with 113.4 miles out of 620


----------



## MickeyMom76

54 miles logged last week.

149/400


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

37 new miles since last check in 

71.4/801 miles to Disney


----------



## SimonSez

I'm at 130.5 miles out of 620


----------



## MickeyMom76

I logged 52 miles last week.

201/400...halfway


----------



## soTinkalicious

So I'm staying at AKL in November.  From my house, it is 997 miles.  Let's just call it 1000 miles for easy plans.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

29.8 new miles

101.2/801 miles to Disney


----------



## SimonSez

So I made it to 150.9 miles on the 4th of July...


----------



## MickeyMom76

42 miles logged last week.

243/400


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

16.8 new miles

118/801 miles to Disney


----------



## SimonSez

It's July 11 and I've now walked 168.3 miles out of 620


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 43 miles last week

286/400


----------



## Statefan17

I have not logged in here since the end of May but have been keeping track of my miles. Adding 39 miles so that is 146/614.


----------



## PollyannaMom

6.44 since my last post

178.17/1,317


----------



## SimonSez

185.6 miles walked, out of 620.  That's as of July 18


----------



## Statefan17

SimonSez said:


> 185.6 miles walked, out of 620.  That's as of July 18


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

41 new miles

159/801 miles to Disney


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 40 miles last week.

326/400


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 45 miles last week.

371/400 Almost there!!!


----------



## SimonSez

Another milestone reached--202 miles out of 620


----------



## MickeyMom76

I MADE IT!
I logged 29 miles so far this week, which is all I needed to finish my walk/run/bike to OBX.  We leave for the Outer Banks next Sunday.  So I met the goal a week early! Woohoo!  Time to start my next challenge/goal.

I have been trying to do a mother/son surprise trip to Disney.  First it was scheduled for April, but they shut down.  Then I rescheduled for September. But I just cancelled that and rescheduled for June.  So hopefully we’ll be good to go then!  

So my new goal is to exercise my way to Disney World (1035 miles) by June.  It’s about 3.2 miles per day.

0/1035


----------



## SimonSez

August 1 and I'm at 220.3/620


----------



## PollyannaMom

6.67 new miles since my last post

184.84/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 23 miles last week.

23/1035


----------



## SimonSez

Since my last post I've added another 18 miles, for a total of 238.3 miles


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

69.9 new miles

228.9/801 miles to Disney


----------



## Wendy1985

I have one of the shortest walks 62/65


----------



## PollyannaMom

+4.86

189.7/1,317


----------



## SimonSez

I'm up to 256.4 miles as of today, August 15


----------



## Statefan17

I need to start posting and walking more. All of you are doing great.


----------



## Statefan17

Inspired by all of you so I am posting my miles. I have walked 52 miles a since early July. 
 196/614.


----------



## chaboyd

I was supposed to be checking into the Cabins at Fort Wilderness tonight.  We moved reservations to December in hopes something besides just the rides will be open by then.  I'm going to join in the walk starting tomorrow.  Maybe it will help me keep hoping that it will be worth it to keep the current reservation.

0/462 miles


----------



## MickeyMom76

I logged 15 miles last week.

35/1035

Great job so far everyone!  
@Wendy1985 I’m a little jealous of your short walk.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

15.7 new miles

244.6/801 miles to Disney


----------



## MickeyMom76

I logged 20 miles last week.

55/1035


----------



## chaboyd

33 miles last week

33/462 on my way...


----------



## SimonSez

Up to 272.3 miles out of 620


----------



## PollyannaMom

7.12 since my last post (I'm only keeping track of treadmill miles - helps justify buying the thing! )

196.82/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 18 miles last week.

73/1035


----------



## SimonSez

I've now logged 289.8 out of 620 miles


----------



## chaboyd

35 miles last week.

68/462


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 19 miles last week.

92/1035


----------



## SimonSez

Labor Day weekend and I'm up to 304.6 miles out of 620.  That's almost halfway


----------



## chaboyd

34 miles last week.  

102/462

Maybe I should walk to Disneyland instead.


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 24 miles last week

116/1035


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

82.3 miles since last check in

326.9/801 miles to Disney (closing in on Atlanta)


----------



## PollyannaMom

9.34 new miles

206.16/1,317

I'm 16% there, closing in on the Central Park Zoo.


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 25 miles last week.

141/1035
That puts me just past Baltimore.


----------



## SimonSez

I'm slightly more than halfway there now 335/620


----------



## chaboyd

67 miles in the last 2 weeks.

That puts me at 169/462.


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 22 more miles.
163/1035


----------



## SimonSez

Off Topic, but am I the only one not seeing trip tickers? I've restarted my computer and logged out and back into Dis, but still no tickers


----------



## PollyannaMom

5.57 new miles

211.73/1,317

I'm within a mile of the Central Park Zoo!


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 22 more miles.

185/1035


----------



## chaboyd

SimonSez said:


> Off Topic, but am I the only one not seeing trip tickers? I've restarted my computer and logged out and back into Dis, but still no tickers



I can see yours.


----------



## SimonSez

chaboyd said:


> I can see yours.


----------



## SimonSez

Been awhile since I posted my numbers, but as of today, I'm at 387.2 out of 620


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

83.8 new miles

410.7/801 miles to Disney - somewhere between Atlanta and Macon, GA.


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 44 miles the last two weeks.

229/1035 miles


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

24.6 miles since last check in

435.3/801 miles to Disney


----------



## PollyannaMom

5.26 treadmill miles since my last post

216.99/1,317

16% of the way there


----------



## disneyrunner24

1,060 miles starting today, good thing I'm training for the virtual Dopey


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

24.4 new miles

459.7/801 miles to Disney


----------



## PollyannaMom

4.4 since last post

221.39/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 39 miles in the last two weeks.

268/1035


----------



## SimonSez

Wowsers, I'm at 433.4 out of 620 miles as of Nov. 1   Still can't see my trip ticker


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 30 miles last! We had beautiful weather this weekend, which really helped!

298/1035


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 33 miles last week!

331/1035


----------



## PollyannaMom

7.33 miles since last post
228.72/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

22 miles last week.

353/1035


----------



## PollyannaMom

adding 4.2 new miles

232.92/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

28 miles last week.

381/1035


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 21 miles last week.

402/1035


----------



## SimonSez

As of December 7:  500.3/620 miles walked


----------



## PollyannaMom

8.34 new miles

241.26/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

18 miles logged last week

443/1035


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

It has been a long time since I last posted, and I have 153.32 miles to add.

613.02/801 miles to Disney


----------



## Raya

Hi! I'm joining in for next year - Should I use the Google maps driving distance for mileage or the walking distance? It's a difference of about 50 miles. I'm sure there are no formal rules, and this post is more about me annoucing my intention publicly, but I am curious about other folks have picked.


----------



## MickeyMom76

I logged 21 miles last week.

464/1035


----------



## MickeyMom76

Raya said:


> Hi! I'm joining in for next year - Should I use the Google maps driving distance for mileage or the walking distance? It's a difference of about 50 miles. I'm sure there are no formal rules, and this post is more about me annoucing my intention publicly, but I am curious about other folks have picked.


Like you said, there’s really no formal rule.  So I just used Google maps driving directions for my miles. Either way, it’s a great motivator to keep walking.  Welcome to the group!  Enjoy your journey


----------



## SimonSez

Happy New Year  I'm at 573.6/620 miles--less than 50 miles out


----------



## MickeyMom76

20 miles walked last week.

484/1035


----------



## Raya

1.5 miles today. How do y'all guess-timate distance? I have a fitbit but it thinks knitting is running a marathon so I'm not sure I trust it. 

1.5/900


----------



## PollyannaMom

6.54 miles since my last post

247.8/1,317



Raya said:


> 1.5 miles today. How do y'all guess-timate distance? I have a fitbit but it thinks knitting is running a marathon so I'm not sure I trust it.



I'm not sure for a fitbit.  I only use my treadmill miles for this because I'm also kind of using it to justify the purchase. 

We're happy to have you join in, though!


----------



## MickeyMom76

Raya said:


> How do y'all guess-timate distance? I have a fitbit but it thinks knitting is running a marathon so I'm not sure I trust it.


I used my fitbit when I had one.  Now I use my Apple Watch. I definitely noticed a change when I switched.  I’m not sure which in more accurate though.  But for this challenge, I think the bottom line is to have a fun goal to motivate us to keep moving.  So I wouldn’t be too concerned about the accuracy and just have fun with it and try to let it motivate you to move more.  I know some people only count their exercise walks. I count all my steps throughout the day (but I don’t knit nor do I run marathons...haha).  

Last week, I logged 24 miles.
508/1034 (almost half way!)


----------



## Raya

Thanks for the advice everyone! I've decided for now I'm going to count just treadmill miles - not my walks to the pharmacy or walking around the grocery store... so that puts me at 6/900 for the first week.

6/900


----------



## PollyannaMom

5.11 new miles

252.91/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

22 miles logged last week

530/1035 (I passed the halfway point!)


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 23 more miles.

553/1035 (just passed South of the Border)


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

91.4 miles since last check in

704.42/801 miles to Disney


----------



## MickeyMom76

Twilight Sparkle said:


> 91.4 miles since last check in
> 
> 704.42/801 miles to Disney



You are so close!!!


----------



## boop0524

Love this challenge! Great motivation to get moving 

Goal: 420 miles to WDW, done in 14 weeks  
Status: 25.1 / 420


----------



## MickeyMom76

boop0524 said:


> Love this challenge! Great motivation to get moving
> 
> Goal: 420 miles to WDW, done in 14 weeks
> Status: 25.1 / 420


 
i hope you enjoy this as much as I do!  It’s a great motivator and keeps it fun!


----------



## MickeyMom76

I logged 23 miles last week.

576/1035


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

21.5 miles

725.92/801 to Disney


----------



## boop0524

34.4 miles this week

59.5 / 420 miles to WDW


----------



## PollyannaMom

5.94 new miles

258.85/1,317


----------



## SimonSez

I made it to Disney!  620 miles from my house in NC   Now I'm starting my walk back home


----------



## MickeyMom76

I logged 28 miles last week.  That’s huge for me since we had a big snowstorm last week and I normally would just sit inside and watch movies all day in the past. This time, I was outside shoveling and taking my dog for walks in the snow!  It’s good to keep moving, even (or maybe especially) in the winter! And this challenge helps motivate me too keep moving!  Love it!

604/1035


----------



## MickeyMom76

SimonSez said:


> I made it to Disney!  620 miles from my house in NC   Now I'm starting my walk back home


----------



## SimonSez

On second thought, who wants to walk back home!  I'm starting a second walk to Disney


----------



## boop0524

32.8 miles this week

92.3 / 420 miles to WDW


----------



## MickeyMom76

28 miles this week.

632/1035


----------



## PollyannaMom

5.17 new treadmill miles (plus some outdoors, but that's not what I'm tracking)

264.02/1,317


----------



## boop0524

30.8 miles this week 

Status: 123.1 / 420 miles to WDW


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 22 miles this week.

654/1035


----------



## SimonSez

For the start of my 2nd walk to Disney, I am at 43.9/620 miles.  I checked back and it took me nine months to complete my first walk, granted there were some lazy days in there


----------



## boop0524

37 miles this week. Nine weeks left to reach my goal!

Status: 160.1 / 420 miles to WDW


----------



## PollyannaMom

5.09 new treadmill miles  

269.11/1,317

I'm 1/5 of the way there!


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 27 miles last week

681/1035


----------



## Statefan17

I have been good at walking but bad at logging in and recording my distance.  So, I have decided to start a new walk and faithfully log my distance.  Today I walked 2.36 miles/612.  On my way - again


----------



## boop0524

35 miles this week. Hoping for more nice weather and not too much rain in the coming days to stay on track. Ready for spring! 

195.1/420 miles to WDW


----------



## Statefan17

More walking  4.86/612 miles.


----------



## Statefan17

Still walking and logging the miles 

10.46/612 miles


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 27 miles this week.

708/1035


----------



## boop0524

Week 7, got 32 miles in

227.1 / 420 miles to WDW


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 32 miles last week.

740/1035


----------



## SimonSez

March 14 and I'm at 96.4/620 miles


----------



## PollyannaMom

8.38 new miles since last post

current total:  277.49/1,317

I'm just over 1/5 of the way there.


----------



## Statefan17

Closer to WDW - 36/612 miles.


----------



## boop0524

Week 8: 32.3 miles

Status: 259.4 / 420 miles to WDW!!


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 29 miles last week.

769/1035


----------



## boop0524

Week 9: 32.2 miles 
291.6 / 420 miles to WDW

Wishing y’all a wonderful week! Happy trails!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

124.6 miles since last check in 

850.52/801 miles to Disney - - I've arrived and have just been walking around the parks ever since.  Not heading home anytime soon!  : )


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 31 miles this week.

800/1035


----------



## MickeyMom76

Twilight Sparkle said:


> 124.6 miles since last check in
> 
> 850.52/801 miles to Disney - - I've arrived and have just been walking around the parks ever since.  Not heading home anytime soon!  : )


Smart move!  Enjoy walking around the parks


----------



## boop0524

Got 34.4 miles in this week.

326/420 miles to WDW!


----------



## PollyannaMom

8.8 new miles

286.29/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

31 miles logged last week

831/1035


----------



## boop0524

33.4 miles last week

326/420 miles to WDW!!


----------



## Statefan17

24.6 more miles

60.6/612 miles


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 34 miles this past week.

865/1035


----------



## boop0524

35.2 miles this week. Almost there!! 361.2 / 420 miles to WDW


----------



## Statefan17

23.3 miles makes a total of 83.9/612 miles through April 11.


----------



## SimonSez

Been a month since I checked in and I'm at 161.3/620 miles


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 29 miles last week.  Getting close!

894/1035


----------



## Statefan17

Keeping my commitment to myself to log my miles.

26.3 miles last week for a total of 110.2/612.  I finally made it to 100 miles.


----------



## Luxe Travel Girl

Just found this thread. So looking forward to getting started!


----------



## boop0524

31.4 miles last week

392.6 / 420 miles to WDW


----------



## Statefan17

Luxe Travel Girl said:


> Just found this thread. So looking forward to getting started!



Welcome to the Walk.


----------



## disneyworldsk

same. joining maybe this thread? ! Can someone explain to me exactly what it is ? Are you following a walking app?


----------



## Jennyonecoin

I’d like to join. I walk 2-4 miles a few times a week. Going to figure out what l have since the start of the new year and what l have to go.., headed home in June. Walking for Disney and to lose these last 15#. Already down around 40. Walking helps


----------



## EmilyGahr

Starting this weekend with a goal to finish before our trip to Disney in January! 1,227 miles from my house to Cinderella Castle!


----------



## disneyworldsk

Jennyonecoin said:


> I’d like to join. I walk 2-4 miles a few times a week. Going to figure out what l have since the start of the new year and what l have to go.., headed home in June. Walking for Disney and to lose these last 15#. Already down around 40. Walking helps


same with everything you wrote except for the 40 part!


----------



## Jennyonecoin

1037.2 miles to Disney.... 149.9 miles since January 1st. 887 miles to go.


----------



## Statefan17

disneyworldsk said:


> same. joining maybe this thread? ! Can someone explain to me exactly what it is ? Are you following a walking app?



HI,

Determine the distance from your house or city to Walt Disney World.  That is your target.  Then, at whatever frequency you choose, post the miles you walked for the period of time until you reach the total miles to Walt Disney World or beyond.

For example I live 612 miles from Walt Disney World so my goal is 612 miles.  Every week (if I remember) I post the number of miles I logged for the week.  I keep adding the miles together until I reach 612.

Hopefully that makes sense.

Enjoy the walk!!


----------



## Statefan17

disneyworldsk said:


> same. joining maybe this thread? ! Can someone explain to me exactly what it is ? Are you following a walking app?



HI,

Determine the distance from your house or city to Walt Disney World.  That is your target.  Then, at whatever frequency you choose, post the miles you walked for the period of time until you reach the total miles to Walt Disney World or beyond.

For example I live 612 miles from Walt Disney World so my goal is 612 miles.  Every week (if I remember) I post the number of miles I logged for the week.  I keep adding the miles together until I reach 612.

Hopefully that makes sense.

Enjoy the walk!!


----------



## Statefan17

I am not using a walking app.  Not sure what others are doing.


----------



## amottmers

Just found this thread. I want to start walking this weekend, my trip is the first week of September. It is 1,137.8 from my home. Well see how many miles I can get and lose weight at the same time.


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 31 miles last week (I track using my Apple Watch).

925/1035


----------



## MickeyMom76

to everyone joining!


----------



## Statefan17

Walked 23.8 miles this week.

134/612 miles


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

What a great motivator! I definitely need to get back in shape for Disney!

We have a June trip planned to DLR - 365 miles from my house - and a June 2022 trip planned for WDW (postponed from June 2020) - that's 2,780 miles from me according to Google maps. 

I've been walking at least 2 miles a day since we bought our tickets to DLR and I realized how out of shape I am. Back in 2019 when we thought we'd be at WDW for June 2020, I was working on getting from 5 miles a day to 8 miles a day to both lose some weight and get ready for long park days. I was walking to and from work (substitute teacher at a neighborhood school), standing and walking all day at work, and walking everywhere I could for running errands instead of driving. But I've been out of work during the pandemic and have had everything delivered instead of getting out into shops, so I was barely walking at all and it's really showing!

So now I'm getting up each morning and heading out for a 2 mile loop through our neighborhood, and then trying to get more walking in as the day allows. Adding up from when I started on 4/16, I've got 24 miles logged so far!

24/365 - 341 miles left to DLR - I don't think I'll make it before the trip, but oh well!
24/2,780 - 2,756 left to WDW - whew! think I'll make it by June 2022?


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

Joining in!

455 miles from my place in northern CA to Disneyland. We're going in November of this year, so plenty of time to meet this goal.


----------



## boop0524

Slightly over 30 miles last week and I have arrived!!! By now I’ve surely ridden BTMR and enjoyed a Mickey pretzel....

 422.6 / 420 miles to WDW


Have never been to Disneyland, so maybe that will be the next adventure!!


----------



## emily nicole

Oooh, I just discovered this thread. How fun!

It is 814 miles from my driveway to Pop Century, which is where we are staying in December. I'm going to get started today!


----------



## Madmother

Its 1018 miles from here to Beach Club Resort.  So as of this week, I have walked 9 miles.  Here's hoping I'll be more motivated to keep up with my exercise....fingers crossed.  

9 / 1018.  Almost there (in my mind) LOL


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

I did 25 miles this week. My goal is to get up to 35 miles a week, so I'm getting there!
49/365 miles to DLR
49/2,780 miles to WDW

Definitely won't get there before either of our trips (DLR 6/21 and WDW 6/22), but it's still fun to think of my exercise as getting there!


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 31 miles last week.
Getting close and my trip is only 33 days away!

956/1035 (approaching Daytona)


----------



## Jennyonecoin

Jennyonecoin said:


> 1037.2 miles to Disney.... 149.9 miles since January 1st. 887 miles to go.


 10 more miles in. 877 to go out of 1037.2


----------



## boop0524

DLR is just a bit too far and I’m afraid I’ll lose motivation since it will take over a year to “get” there lol. We’re staying at SSR this summer, and that’s 415 miles from my house. So here we go!! 

31.8 miles last week
Status: 31.8/415 miles to WDW (SSR)


----------



## Statefan17

26.2 miles this past week.  

160.2/612 miles.


----------



## Scouter

Oh, I need this!


----------



## Scouter

Scouter said:


> Oh, I need this!


1241.1 miles from my home to WDW in November


----------



## PollyannaMom

Welcome to all the new folks!!  It's great to have you on board.  



Statefan17 said:


> I am not using a walking app.  Not sure what others are doing.



I just count my treadmill miles, since the screen keeps track for me!  (Bonus - that means I can use the same total to prove to myself the purchase was worth it.  )  I don't have a trip planned right away, though, so I'm not on any time schedule.

I haven't posted in a while, but have been snatching a few minutes here and there to walk:  *11.11* miles since my last post, for *297.4/1,317* miles and *23%*.


----------



## SimonSez

Happy Mother's Day!  I have now walked 240.7 out of 620 miles


----------



## MickeyMom76

35 miles logged last week.

991/1035


----------



## Piglet99645

Fun!  I need a distraction and some motivation.  

It's 3,420 miles from my house to DL; 4,731 miles from my house to WDW.  I'd better get started.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Made it up to 29 miles this week - was trying for 30, so I'm getting closer. DS13 has said he wants to start walking with me after school every day, so that will help add miles in addition to my usual morning walk.

78/365 miles to DLR - 287 left to go
78/2,780 miles to WDW - 2,702 left...whew!


----------



## Statefan17

Walked 22.2 miles this week. 

182.4/612 miles


----------



## SimonSez

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> Made it up to 29 miles this week - was trying for 30, so I'm getting closer. DS13 has said he wants to start walking with me after school every day, so that will help add miles in addition to my usual morning walk.
> 
> 78/365 miles to DLR - 287 left to go
> 78/2,780 miles to WDW - 2,702 left...whew!



Like your screen name


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

SimonSez said:


> Like your screen name


 Thanks!   He's also known as Eeyore, Shrek, and the Grinch, depending on his current mood, but he's a big teddy bear at heart. When we were first dating and I was meeting his family and friends, about every other person I met made sure to point out that he's notoriously grumpy! He hates Disney vacations and grumps his way through them, so we usually leave him home. I dragged him to WDW once when we were first married, and then DS begged him to come with us to DLR once right after Cars Land opened, and he tolerated both trips because he loves us, but it was more like torture than fun for him. He says he'd rather have a root canal done than go to Disney with us again. DS and I both agreed that it's more fun when we leave Captain Grumpy Pants at home when it comes to Disney! He always misses us when we're gone, though, so we have to make time in our day to call him so he can hear all about what we did and roll his eyes and say "better you than me."


----------



## SimonSez

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> Thanks!   He's also known as Eeyore, Shrek, and the Grinch, depending on his current mood, but he's a big teddy bear at heart. When we were first dating and I was meeting his family and friends, about every other person I met made sure to point out that he's notoriously grumpy! He hates Disney vacations and grumps his way through them, so we usually leave him home. I dragged him to WDW once when we were first married, and then DS begged him to come with us to DLR once right after Cars Land opened, and he tolerated both trips because he loves us, but it was more like torture than fun for him. He says he'd rather have a root canal done than go to Disney with us again. DS and I both agreed that it's more fun when we leave Captain Grumpy Pants at home when it comes to Disney! He always misses us when we're gone, though, so we have to make time in our day to call him so he can hear all about what we did and roll his eyes and say "better you than me."



I have people in my family who are like that--they tend to avoid Disney World but the rest of us love it


----------



## MickeyMom76

I logged 38 miles last week.  I’m sooooo close.  I should be there by tomorrow!
1029/1035

And I’ll really be there in less than 20 days Woohoo!


----------



## boop0524

22.1 miles last week
41.7 miles this past week. Love those park days hitting 11 miles a day!! 

95.6/415 miles to WDW (SSR)


----------



## MickeyMom76

Yesterday and today I logged 8 miles, which puts me in Disney World!  Woohoo!

Walked a total of 1037 miles in 288 days.  Made it with plenty of time to spare before my actual trip in 18 days!

Keep walking, ladies. You can do it! And have fun!!!


----------



## Jennyonecoin

I haven’t logged in a couple weeks but I’ve been walking a ton lately as the weather is finally nice here.
884 miles to go for me. I started using map my walk app and l like that for keeping track.
I didn’t start the app until mid March so I’m missing some miles but it’s good for tracking.


----------



## Heather07438

Ok you’ve all inspired me!

I have 1,111 miles and 118 days.  Need to work off 20 pandemic pounds too.  Going to see how far I can get...


----------



## Statefan17

Still walking.

27.7 miles for the week.  
210.1/612.

One-third of the way to Disney.  May need to pick up the pace as we head to Disney in about 11 weeks.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

I hit 35 miles last week! 
113/365 (to DLR) and 2,780 (to WDW) 

252 miles left to Disneyland, and 2,667 miles to Disney World. We'll be at DLR in 20 days, and of the 5 of us going, I'm the one who has done the most walking. The 15 year old is cracking me up - her daily step goal is to get to 4,000 steps because her parents said she can't have dessert until she's had that much physical activity. So she hits that much and then no more, but told us that she's going to rely on her youth and adrenaline to get her though each day at DLR.   My DS13 has decided that her philosophy works for him, too, although he does go for a 1 mile walk with me each afternoon. Meanwhile the 3 adults all are getting out for longer walks each day, because we know how quickly our middle aged bodies will call it quits if we don't stay in shape.


----------



## tinkerjo

Just found this thread!! Question for you all. Do you use a pedometer that counts ours steps for the entire day to log your miles or is this all extra walking only? Thinking I may try this. I’m thinking of a trip in February and have 933 miles to Fort Wilderness campground. Working from home has made me fat/depressed/ and lazy. I really need a pick me up and this may help


----------



## Jennyonecoin

tinkerjo said:


> Just found this thread!! Question for you all. Do you use a pedometer that counts ours steps for the entire day to log your miles or is this all extra walking only? Thinking I may try this. I’m thinking of a trip in February and have 933 miles to Fort Wilderness campground. Working from home has made me fat/depressed/ and lazy. I really need a pick me up and this may help



l track “extra” walking only. I’m a nurse, and walk a ton, if l tracked that, too.... I’d probably be there already


----------



## tinkerjo

Jennyonecoin said:


> l track “extra” walking only. I’m a nurse, and walk a ton, if l tracked that, too.... I’d probably be there already


LOL I’m a nurse to but working managed care case management from home so on a computer all day long every day!!! Thanks for the input. Think I may do the math and start this next week!!


----------



## Madmother

Sorry I haven't updated for awhile. Up to 101/1018.


----------



## Statefan17

tinkerjo said:


> Just found this thread!! Question for you all. Do you use a pedometer that counts ours steps for the entire day to log your miles or is this all extra walking only? Thinking I may try this. I’m thinking of a trip in February and have 933 miles to Fort Wilderness campground. Working from home has made me fat/depressed/ and lazy. I really need a pick me up and this may help


 
I log everything. For me every step counts.  and


----------



## MickeyMom76

tinkerjo said:


> Just found this thread!! Question for you all. Do you use a pedometer that counts ours steps for the entire day to log your miles or is this all extra walking only? Thinking I may try this. I’m thinking of a trip in February and have 933 miles to Fort Wilderness campground. Working from home has made me fat/depressed/ and lazy. I really need a pick me up and this may help


I also log everything. I’d say it’s whatever works for you to motivate you to keep moving


----------



## MickeyMom76

Next summer (2022), we are going to Yosemite and might add on a few days in Disneyland at the end of that trip. We live on the east coast, so the total miles I need to walk to make it to DLR is 2736 miles in roughly 430 days!  
So I’m going to use the miles I’ve walked so far to help me get there in time. Adding in the miles from this past week, I’m now at:
 1068/2736


----------



## boop0524

Slow week here, gotta try to pick it up this week! 
25.9 miles logged

121.5/415 miles to WDW (SSR)


----------



## Jennyonecoin

14.5 more miles walked. 869.5 to go


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Another week of 35 miles (plus 43 flights of stairs, but that's another story  )!

148/365 (to DLR) and 2,780 (to WDW)

We're 13 days from our trip to DLR, and I definitely won't get the remaining 217 miles in before then, lol! We've been joking about adding up the miles of walking among all 5 of us to see how many we can get all together.


----------



## Statefan17

Slowly making progress.

27.8 more miles.

237.9/612 miles.


----------



## PollyannaMom

tinkerjo said:


> Just found this thread!! Question for you all. Do you use a pedometer that counts ours steps for the entire day to log your miles or is this all extra walking only? Thinking I may try this. I’m thinking of a trip in February and have 933 miles to Fort Wilderness campground. Working from home has made me fat/depressed/ and lazy. I really need a pick me up and this may help



Welcome!!  And as you can see, we all do whatever works as far as counting miles!

I only do my treadmill walking - partly because I don't keep my phone on me all the time (so I wouldn't be accurately tracking my normal walking around anyway) and partly because I was using the same tally to justify buying the thing.  I like it because it's convenient - I just take a snapshot of the mile counter before I turn it off.

9.13 miles since my last post

*306.53/1,317*


----------



## MickeyMom76

Another 27 miles logged

1095/2736


----------



## abc123mom

Trip planned for December, 1,000 miles from here to WDW.  I've been looking for a way to get motivated to log more steps, giving this a go!


----------



## Statefan17

Still walking but need to pick up the pace .

Walked 26.5 miles this past week.

264.5/612


----------



## Statefan17

abc123mom said:


> Trip planned for December, 1,000 miles from here to WDW.  I've been looking for a way to get motivated to log more steps, giving this a go!



Welcome and Happy Walking.


----------



## Jennyonecoin

16 this week. 853.5 more to go.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Joining in!  Just walked my first mile this morning. Our trip is the end of August, so I'll have to pick up the pace!

1/637 miles


----------



## boop0524

24.1 miles logged last week
145.6/415 miles to WDW (SSR)


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Another 35 mile week for me - 

183/365 (to DLR) and 2,780 (to WDW)

We leave at 4am on Monday for DLR, and I expect our 2.5 park days will add a lot of miles to my tally! Our goal is to be in Disneyland by the noon BG drop for ROTR so we can try to ride it our first day. This entire trip is centered on getting the Star Wars obsessed folks on ROTR.  We have all been following all the details and tips and tricks to get a BG and hopefully it will work at least once or I will never hear the end of it.


----------



## Scouter

SimonSez said:


> I have people in my family who are like that--they tend to avoid Disney World but the rest of us love it


And I hate when I get asked to go along on a hike.  I would go for my ex all the time but hated it.  As much as he complained about Disney.
I'm hoping my next mate (if there is one) loves Disney too!


----------



## Scouter

MickeyMom76 said:


> Yesterday and today I logged 8 miles, which puts me in Disney World!  Woohoo!
> 
> Walked a total of 1037 miles in 288 days.  Made it with plenty of time to spare before my actual trip in 18 days!
> 
> Keep walking, ladies. You can do it! And have fun!!!


Congratulations!   I know it can be done, but I'm a failure so far. 
Good for you!!!


----------



## Scouter

I log everything. For me every step counts.  and 
[/QUOTE]
Me too.


----------



## SimonSez

Been awhile since I updated--I'm now at 330.6/620 miles.  A little more than halfway to Disney


----------



## MickeyMom76

I logged 36 miles last week.  Currently in Disney World and averaging 10 miles a day!

1131/2736


----------



## 2manypets

Thinking about going back to WDW and will be walking 786 miles to get there. 

0/786


----------



## abc123mom

Week one done, logged 41.97 miles. 

41.97/1000


----------



## Statefan17

Working up to walking 5 miles a day -  almost made it this week: walked 31.5 miles

269.4/612


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 44 miles last week

1175/2736


----------



## Jennyonecoin

30.2 since last check in. 832.3 to go.


----------



## Scouter

I just bought a treadmill, waiting still for delivery but I have high hopes for this!


----------



## 2manypets

It's been a week now and I only got in 21.91 miles   Trying to do better this week.

21.91 / 786


----------



## Statefan17

Still walking.....

Almost halfway to WDW 

302.9/612


----------



## PollyannaMom

6.45 since my last post (averaging about a 1/2 mile per treadmill day)

*312.98/1,317*


----------



## Statefan17

More walking:  31.9 miles

so getting closer to WDW - 334.8/612


----------



## SimonSez

Dropping back in to log 399.7/620


----------



## Scouter

Well, I know I won't make it in time but I'm happy that I just bought a treadmill and started off the weekend with 3 miles per day.
In order to make it to Disney on time I'd have to do 10 miles per day and I just don't see that happening.


----------



## DisCatz

Oh I want to play! My DH and I plan to move to Florida in September 2022. This will be a nice way to track our progress in getting there and keep me motivated and something to work towards. From our door to Cabins at Fort Wilderness (where I'm excited to see decorated for Halloween and Christmas) is 1415 mi. I'll track treadmill/elliptical/bike/swimming/kayaking/walks. Starting 7/1/2021 to our anniversary 9/22/22 that gives me 3.15mi a day. That's a lot for me but maybe I can do it.


----------



## SimonSez

DisCatz said:


> Oh I want to play! My DH and I plan to move to Florida in September 2022. This will be a nice way to track our progress in getting there and keep me motivated and something to work towards. From our door to Cabins at Fort Wilderness (where I'm excited to see decorated for Halloween and Christmas) is 1415 mi. I'll track treadmill/elliptical/bike/swimming/kayaking/walks. Starting 7/1/2021 to our anniversary 9/22/22 that gives me 3.15mi a day. That's a lot for me but maybe I can do it.


----------



## 2manypets

Adding another 49.04 miles this past couple of weeks

70.95/786


----------



## Jennyonecoin

76.5 miles since last check in. 755.7 miles to go.


----------



## PollyannaMom

I've been away on vacation, but started back on the treadmill last night.

4.17 new miles since my last post, for: *317.15/1,317*


----------



## Statefan17

Haven't logged for a few weeks.

Still making progress and adding 96.1 miles.

430.9/612


----------



## Jennyonecoin

38.9 since last check in. 716.8 to go.


----------



## Statefan17

Adding 30.3 miles for a total of 461.2/612.


----------



## Jennyonecoin

29.5 since last check in. 687.3 to go.


----------



## abc123mom

Still walking...making progress

250.8/1000


----------



## SimonSez

Scouter said:


> I just bought a treadmill, waiting still for delivery but I have high hopes for this!


Good investment


----------



## SimonSez

Back to update my progress--495.2/620 miles.  I will try to update again before we are at WDW for realz


----------



## PollyannaMom

4.85 miles since my last post

322/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

I haven’t been posting much this summer, but still tracking. Progress to date is 1340/2736.


----------



## SimonSez

Today I'm at 520.2/620.  I'm 100 miles out from completing my walk to Disney.  I'm six days out from actually being there.  Unfortunately, my walk completion won't occur by the time we arrive but that's okay


----------



## Jennyonecoin

32 miles since last post. 655.3 to go.


----------



## Statefan17

Adding 64.5 miles.

525.7/612.  Will log again prior to heading to Disney.


----------



## PollyannaMom

5.27 new miles

*327.27/1,317*

I'm about 1/4 of the way there!


----------



## Psymonds

we're a few years out, but it's 2807 miles from my part of California to Orlando.

we'll start today: 0/2807

Current total edited: 4.3/2807 as of 8/9
26.5/2807 as of 8/15


----------



## MickeyMom76

I logged 19 miles last week.
349 days to go, so I need to average about 4 miles per day (or 28 per week). I need to pick up the pace!

1359/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

SimonSez said:


> Today I'm at 520.2/620.  I'm 100 miles out from completing my walk to Disney.  I'm six days out from actually being there.  Unfortunately, my walk completion won't occur by the time we arrive but that's okay


You’re right, it is okay to not make it.  It was a great motivator though, right?  And just think how much walking you’re doing while you are there! My son and I averaged 10 miles a day when we were there in June! Have a great time!!!


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged another 22 miles miles last week.
I’m about halfway there, somewhere around Oklahoma City.
1381/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

3.5 new miles

330.77/1,317


----------



## Statefan17

Well, I forgot to log in before my Disney trip.    We had a great time and did a lot of walking.

Between the walking at WDW and walking after I returned, I walked 126 miles.

So, I am at 603.4/612.  Next week I will make it to WDW (sadly in theory only).

Not sure when we will get to WDW again so I will challenge myself after next week to walk to Disneyland, which is 2537 miles from where I live.


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged another 23 miles.

1404/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

23 miles again this week.

1427/2704


----------



## Statefan17

Finally reached WDW 

633.8/612.  Next stop Disneyland.


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 27 miles last week.

1454/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

24 miles last week

1478/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 22 more miles last week.

1500/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

15.22 new miles

345.99/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

25 miles logged last week

1525/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

2.15 new treadmill miles

348.14 / 1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 24 miles last week.

1549/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

5 new miles

353.14/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 22 miles last week

1571/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 29 more miles.

1600/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 27 miles last week

1627/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

@mickeymom, you are doing great!!


----------



## PollyannaMom

I haven't posted in a while, but have been keeping a list of treadmill miles.

+ 12.18 = *365.32*/1,317


----------



## MickeyMom76

November has been a crazy month for me…2 new students, parent teacher conferences, report cards & a parent workshop at school, plus Homecoming & 2 college visits for my own kids. But I have been keeping track of my steps, just forgetting to post. So since my last post, I’ve logged about 124 miles!

1751/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged another 29 miles.

1780/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

14.35 new treadmill miles

*379.67 / 1,317*


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 30 miles last week

1810/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

Walked 31 miles last week.
1841/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 42 miles since last post.

1883/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

15.4 miles since my last post

*395.07/1,317*


----------



## MickeyMom76

Hit with CoVID 
Fortunately with vaccine and booster, symptoms were fairly mild.  Still slowed me down and kept me resting last week. Logged 17 miles for the week. But feeling better and heading back to work tomorrow.

1900/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

MickeyMom76 said:


> But feeling better and heading back to work tomorrow.



Glad you are doing OK!


----------



## tehSAC

28.8/968

Started Jan 1st.   I'm curious if I can walk to Disney and back BEFORE my birthday in June.


----------



## MickeyMom76

PollyannaMom said:


> Glad you are doing OK!


Thanks


----------



## MickeyMom76

tehSAC said:


> 28.8/968
> 
> Started Jan 1st.   I'm curious if I can walk to Disney and back BEFORE my birthday in June.


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 26 miles last week.

1930/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

Pulled our folding stationary bike out of the closet and started using that for some extra miles.  Biked 8 miles this week and walked 33.

1971/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

7.31 new miles

*402.38 / 1,317*


----------



## MickeyMom76

Biked 12 miles and walked 30 

2013/2703


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 31 miles.

2048/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 33 miles.

2081/2704


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged another 33 miles.

2114/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

13.58 new miles

*415.96 / 1,317*


----------



## MickeyMom76

Logged 26 and 24 the last 2 weeks.

2164/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

16.02 new miles

431.98/1,317


----------



## Hockeychic

Hello all.  I would like to join.  I actually think I started a similar thread like 10-15 years ago but it is no longer showing up on my history.  Oh well glad I found you all.    I am going to disney in Oct and January but I don't think I will be able to finish by then but going to give it a great shot.
0/2167 kms


----------



## Wendy1985

That’s essentially what I did this month


----------



## PollyannaMom

25.9 new miles

*458.54 / 1,317*

_I've made it past D.C.!_


----------



## MickeyMom76

So it’s been a while since I last posted.  I pulled a muscle in my hip and the my hamstring.  But I’ve still been working towards my goal!  I’m so excited that after almost 2 years, I only have 28 miles left to go to “walk to Disneyland”!  And we leave in 2 weeks. I can’t believe I’m actually going to make it!  Keep focused on your goals and you can do it too!

2676/2704


----------



## PollyannaMom

MickeyMom76 said:


> I’m so excited that after almost 2 years, I only have 28 miles left to go to “walk to Disneyland”! And we leave in 2 weeks. I can’t believe I’m actually going to make it! Keep focused on your goals and you can do it too!


Congratulations!!  What a great feeling that must be!


*18.36 miles* since my last post = *476.9**/**1,317* and *36%*


----------



## SimonSez

I'm back to the WISH forum after a long abence, to start my walk to Disneyland.  We are planning a trip there for December 2023.  I have 2,434 miles to go so I better get started


----------



## SimonSez

I'm 23.1/2,434 miles--I really need to pick up the pace if I want to make it to Disneyland


----------



## SimonSez

August 6--I'm 57.6 miles closer to Disneyland


----------



## SimonSez

As of Labor Day weekend, I'm 149.3/2,434 miles to DL


----------



## SimonSez

SimonSez said:


> As of Labor Day weekend, I'm 149.3/2,434 miles to DL


 I thought I walked further than that


----------



## PollyannaMom

15.37 miles since my last update

492.27/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

22.7 new miles

514.97/1,317


----------



## PollyannaMom

29.96 new miles since my last post

*544.93**/**1,317*


----------

